# ***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD***



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here it is folks the first H20 Kalmar v2 in the wild so let's start the official Kalmar v2 picture thread right here!

This is my first of 2 Kalmar v2's I pre ordered and man, Clemens just keeps getting better and better!

First impressions:

Fit and finish of the case is simply outstanding! The brushing and polished chamfers are pretty close to my Omega Speedy MK2. This really gives a rich refined look to the new generation Kalmar vs. the OG Kalmar's toolish look. HEV located at 9 o'clock, crown guards are machined into the case giving a more streamlined look. The lug screws have also changed from the 1 pc lug screw that threaded directly to the case in the OG Kalmar to a 2 piece lug screw system which makes for a more clean look to the case and strap changes will now have to be done a little more careful so you don't lose the small cap screw.

The ceramic bezel inlay is flawless, perfectly filled bezel markings and narrower bezel really gives the dial opening a large visual area to look at.

The new rehaut dial is fabulous. Minimal writing on the dial with just a chrome wave logo below the 12 o'clock marker and chrome "H2O" above the 6 o'clock marker and date wheel between the 4 and 5 o'clock marker.

Smooth running ETA 2824 movt and the crown action is nice and smooth and engages/threads nicely

The 120 click bezel action is crisp and light. There is a touch of bezel play but this is intentional as the bezels are easily removable on the new gen Kalmars from what Clemens advised me. Bezels for the Kalmar v2 will be available for separate purchase at the beginning of March 2015 giving the users options to change the look of their Kalmar v2 without having to buy another complete watch. How cool is that! Bezel removal on the Kalmar v2 is done by using a thin edge to lift the bezel edge while turning it to disengage the lock (use some masking tape on the opposite end to prevent the bezel from scratching the case when lifting off. Simply snap it back on to re-attach. *(Disclaimer - This is done at the users own risk)*

One thing I noticed immediately is how much lighter the Kalmar v2 is vs. the Orca Dive when I was preparing them for the photos. It also appears thinner as well, so a welcome bonus for those with smaller wrists and wanting to wear the watch under a cuff.

The bracelet is the same as the Orca model and is one of the coolest bracelets out there. It's reversible so you can choose to wear it with a "coarse tread" or "smooth tread". In the photos I have it with the smoother side up. The ratcheting clasp works as advertised and looks great. The leather straps are typical high quality leather H2O is known for. The horween strap I got with my kit is killer. It's a 24/22 tapered strap and the buckle end is for use with the wide tang Isofrane buckle. I put on my IN buckle I received with my Isofrane in my Ch6 order.
Overall this evolution of the Kalmar in v2 is in a lot of ways quite different from the original, mainly in size. It's a new more mature Kalmar would be the best way to describe it. So there you have it folks, another winner from H2O and I cannot wait to receive my second one (orange dial and ss bezel)

Let's get this pic party started!!!

Enjoy






































































































































































































































































The EVOLUTION of Kalmar 



















KALMAR V2 // ORCA DIVE


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Danny, Appreciate you posting the first Kalmer V2 pics.
Unfortunately I only see the lume shot photo, the other photos aren't loading! 

For some reason it wasn't loading for me on Mozilla - Tried it on Explorer and it works, go figure?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CJN said:


> Hi Danny, Appreciate you posting the first Kalmer V2 pics.
> Unfortunately I only see the lume shot photo, the other photos aren't loading!


You sure? These pics are not 56k friendly....hope you're not on dial up lol

I looked on my iphone and all photos loaded on tapatalk. I created the thread on my PC. Let's see if others report the same.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome photos and nice comparison between old and new......hope to see other versions soon so I can order


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

This or oris aquis? Tough choices!!


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice review and pictures, Danny, but you are really making it difficult for me to control my impatience waiting for my delivery .

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to do some deep breathing exercises.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

spectacular piece and write up Danny!! Great news about the bezel as I have a "V" bezel ordered on mine but would definitely buy a different one to change out to when they become available. I knew you'd be one of the first to get theirs and add to your impressive collection! Also great photos and comparisons to the Orca and original Kalmar... I'm still waiting for the configurator to be active on the Orca so I can figure out a combination to order !!  Enjoy the K2 and wear in good health my friend!!

Barry


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Fierce pics of a damn fine piece. Wish I had the wrists to pull this off!!!!


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

Awesome, Do you have a pic of the Maddog Stingray strap and buckle that was included on pre-order? Thanks!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jalsop said:


> Awesome, Do you have a pic of the Maddog Stingray strap and buckle that was included on pre-order? Thanks!!


Yes I do have the strap and forgot to include it in the pics. It comes with the gargantuan buckle in SS. The stingray strap is very nice. I'll post pics of it when I get home tonight.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Damm that is a fine looking watch - magnificent proportions and an improvement from V1 as well.
Congrats on that purchase - looks great on bracelet.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks folks. I've been wearing it all day today on the 24/22 horween and ISO IN buckle and I have to say this watch wears very light compared to the Orca and you don't feel like your wearing a watch. Imagine this in titanium. It'll feel like air. 

Loving the thin bezel large dial. It's great to look at . I must have looked at it 100 times today and not knowing what time it was lol. 

I want more bezels already !!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

We should be seeing a wave of pics tomorrow. Pitguy and Sherrif I know yours are arriving tomorrow


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like mine may be held up in Germany... I got the fedex notice yesterday first thing in the morning, but no updates on tracking yet.. Can't wait to see that black MOP dial.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

This looks absolutely fantastic!

The case finish is astounding and as you mention, close to if not in the same league as Omega. Above and beyond for a "micro" brand. 

This one is making me seriously consider incurring some credit card debt.

Thanks for posting this Danny and I gotta say that it is the perfect size and shape for your wrist.

Eric


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jalsop said:


> Awesome, Do you have a pic of the Maddog Stingray strap and buckle that was included on pre-order? Thanks!!


Here are pics of the stingray as promised ..... Brontosaurus buckle included lol


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

totally agree.
the Fit & Finish is Amazing. Beautiful watch all around.
thanks for the write up and the GREAT Photos as always.

BTW. Love this strap on the far left









congratulations. wear it in good health


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pics of the Maddog strap, looks awesome.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

wow it came out very well


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Danny T, great shots and excellent review !! now the WAIT


----------



## MoJoe101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you for the pics! Your watch Looks Great


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice looking watch can't wait for mine to come


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

that straps looks gorgeous as the watch! thanks for sharing


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Great work Danny.
That stingray strap is awesome. Very cool.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks so much for the great post and pics...that is an awesome watch...I've ordered the stealth dial/hands with the V-type bezel...cannot wait to see mine up close and to strap it on...what a fantastic package with all those straps and now an option to order extra bezels!!!! :-!:-! Keep those pictures coming folks!!!!! Don't know when mine will ship...haven't heard a word as yet...just trying to be patient!!! LOL!!!o|


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Trying some other straps on the Kalmar and put on my simple grey leather nato from Gunny.

Looks fantastic on a Nato


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

A couple of quickie iPhone shots... White ceramic and MOP should be here Monday.. I'll break out the real camera for a side by side


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks awesome Ron!! The black handset was the right choice for that MOP dial!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Dan, I was hoping to see some more pictures by now.. Hoping your second one gets here soon so we can see that orange dial.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, thread needs more pics!
MOP looks awesome Ron, congrats!


----------



## Frank2 (Jul 10, 2009)

View attachment 2959538


:-! great watch


----------



## Frank2 (Jul 10, 2009)

View attachment 2960570
View attachment 2960578


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Got the tracking number this morning, be here on Wednesday.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Frank2 said:


> View attachment 2960570


*Absolutely Stunning Frank!:-! I didn't realize that specific bezel inlay (with the track from only 1-15), was available for order?

Definitely my favorite bezel...was that a special order? Enjoy your Kalmar V2!*


----------



## Regenboog (Nov 1, 2014)

stew77 said:


> *Absolutely Stunning Frank!:-! I didn't realize that specific bezel inlay (with the track from only 1-15), was available for order?
> 
> Definitely my favorite bezel...was that a special order? Enjoy your Kalmar V2!*


My favorite bezel also. 
@Frank2: Is it not available anymore?
It would be my all time favorite if there was no silverlining for the dial.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Received notice from Clemens the 15min bezel insert is a prototype, and MAY be produced in the future! Cool!
Frank, great looking watch!


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't wait to get my tracking notice. As always Danny thanks so much for taking the time to compare the old and the new Kalmar. Clemens has refined and learned so much as evident in the two watches. I am as you know a little nervous of my stealth choice of the dials. here is a photo of my choice. What do you guys think. BTW I love the stingray strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome pictures for a awesome timepiece! Good work!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

This is mine


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That v bezel looks badass. So it is lume filled after all....sweet !!

That looks SHARP!!


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Danny T said:


> That v bezel looks badass. So it is lume filled after all....sweet !!
> 
> That looks SHARP!!


Cheers Danny T


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Ha! Snow and ice cancelled the delivery of mine today...rats!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Humanloop said:


> Ha! Snow and ice cancelled the delivery of mine today...rats!


Ouch! Where are all the other Kalmars? Let's see 'em!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

My Klamar II arrived yesterday, white dial, full lume, this watch is amazing, better than i expected.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is the white MOP and ceramic version... I laid the SS bezel on top of the ceramic and think it is a better match.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I have tried the shark strap or bracelet yet but they look great.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Came this Morning,


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Mancuniandragon said:


> View attachment 2986610
> This is mine


This is outstanding! I have essentially the same on order with a gray dial but that fully lumed white is fantastic! I also have a black MOP with the black bezel much like Pitguys but with chrome hands. I should have them next week when I get home from the road. I was excited before but this thread has me drooling!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I followed Danny's instructions for swapping out the bezel, which was very simple by the way... I really like this SS bezel with the MOP..


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

Got this today,...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Kalmar 2 is in transit just got my shipping notice. Yes!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

You lucky dog!! Still done have mine..but sounds like I will by middle of next week!! Can't wait to see everyone's photos!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I am waiting for mine, still nothing... and still no pictures of minimal bezel which I ordered


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> I am waiting for mine, still nothing... and still no pictures of minimal bezel which I ordered


Mine has the minimal bezel, which is scheduled to be delivered today, so you would see some pictures of the bezel soon. 

_edit_: I've been really disappointed since the expected delivery date was changed to N/A around 3 pm...


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a question that some of you might be able to answer: Those of you living in the USA, who have received the Kalmar 2 package, can you tell me approximately how much duty I will owe and how that is handled?? I've never received a watch directly from Europe, so I have no experience with this. Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to give. :-s


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Did not pay any duty on the watch, nor should you.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Seriously guys? Where are the damn pics! Y'all are killing me!


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

mine arrived today. afsolutly outstanding. great work and top quality - thanks a lot clemens



























... a wrist shot ;-)








an other wrist shot:


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hamilton923 said:


> Those of you living in the USA, who have received the Kalmar 2 package, can you tell me approximately how much duty I will owe and how that is handled??


There is no duty fee, nor a sales tax. I've ordered a few watches from Germany (and other Euro countries) and have never had to pay a duty fee on any of them.


----------



## seconds (Oct 20, 2014)

Gorgeous watch, but looks absolutely massive on the wrist shot. 

Watches are my passion!
Aquadive Bathysphere 500.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The lume dial looks great, looks like a popular choice.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

seconds said:


> Gorgeous watch, but looks absolutely massive on the wrist shot.
> 
> Watches are my passion!
> Aquadive Bathysphere 500.


I believe you dont think its owner wrist, LOL, its kids wrist for sure  no doubt here

I am really, really surprised there is no even one picture with minimal bezel yet...

And so shame Clemens that full lume dial was sold out even during preorder pche


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Great looking piece...those are the "stealth" hands I ordered...but I ordered mine with the "stealth" (grey) dial as well...hopefully it will be on my wrist on Monday...thanks for the pics!!! Well done!!!!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Dan_957 said:


> There is no duty fee, nor a sales tax. I've ordered a few watches from Germany (and other Euro countries) and have never had to pay a duty fee on any of them.


Thanks for the info...that will be great not to have to pay duty!!! I just have had no experience with it!! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha! Finally! 5 days late due to cruddy weather, and worth every second of suspense! Absolutely fantastic watch! 
Even better than the orca I used to have. Fit and finish is fantastic, brushing is great, bezel is clean and smooth, hands and dial look awesome, and the mother of pearl is cool as could be! Oh, and the beveled edges are great!
On a side note, I didn't realize I would also get half a recycled car worth of metal for the mad dog buckle...holy paperweight batman!


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice Danny. Love it on that black strap with tan stitching. Hope I will be able to wear one of these one day. For now, still too large at the lugz. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Holga said:


> mine arrived today. afsolutly outstanding. great work and top quality - thanks a lot clemens
> View attachment 3040826
> 
> View attachment 3040834
> ...


That looks absolutely killer with the stealth handset !! Nice combo !!!


----------



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

Got #33 yesterday. It was shipped Friday from Germany and arrived in Boston by 3pm on Saturday. Well done! |>|>

I'm very happy with the watch. Super quality here. The bezel is the easiest to grip and has the smoothest action I have EVER felt.

The watch came out of the box with the black leather strap with black stitching but I took photos with both that one and the black canvas strap with white stitch that I really love. On to the photos:









4 straps and 4 buckles, are you kidding me??!









































































I swapped the MadDog onto the canvas strap (because I love it) and moved the smaller non H2O buckle onto the stingray. Is it just me or does that buckle almost look ray-like?









I'm very happy with the purchase!


----------



## kallaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Just got my tracking numbers. Have to say the pictures put up are great. Can't wait. Wish I'd been able to afford more, that white lumed dial looks killer. Has anyone any pics of the blue dial?


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

This arrived today. And the Mad-Dog buckle is HUGE...I've never seen one this large.

Its a "stock" picture downloaded when I configured the watch; I'm a lousy photographer. However, it looks exactly like the pict!!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ut1 said:


> This arrived today. And the Mad-Dog buckle is HUGE...I've never seen one this large.
> 
> Its a "stock" picture downloaded when I configured the watch; I'm a lousy photographer. However, it looks exactly like the pict!!


Correction - it looks BETTER than the render 

Come on you got to post real in the metal pics.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Arrived this morning at 9 a.m. after leaving Germany on Friday!!! I'm impressed!! This is the ALL stealth version...the very cool factor is that the bezel numbers and markers are lumed a light blue...the stealth dial hour discs and the hands are lumed a very light "charcoal"...I was able to get the bracelet sized but the hex wrenches seem to be of 2 different sizes and I don't know why...I had another set of wrenches which helped...the original strap fit, but is a little too short for my taste..my fat wrist allowed me to put the strap in only the second to last slot...the bracelet length is huge...I removed four links (I wear mine just a little loose)...I love this watch...super job and I love the smooth sweep of the 2824...the ALL stealth will take a little getting used to because it is, well, stealthy!! It took me awhile to find my "number", it is discreetly placed on one of lugs!!! Love it!!! It came with an owners "guarantee card" but there is no "owners manual"...herewith then are the first pix...thanks, Clemens...job very, very well done!!!








































Note my number "047" out of 999 on the lower left lug...(it's my birth year :-d)








On the bracelet...(gorgeous bracelet, BTW|>)
















Final look...








And to conclude....








Thanks for looking and have a great day!!!!!!:-!


----------



## plankton (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Love the black full lum dial with chromed hands and simple bazel! They perfectly match each other, and it's fun to play with light!

I think it wears a little smaller than my UTS, so good news for those who have small wrists as mine.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^THAT looks fantastic! Great combo and pics.

Now we're rolling with the photos


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

finaly I see minimal bezel which I have too... can not wait for mine! excellent looking!!


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Had to post this macro of the mother of pearl. I can't quit looking at it. Very cool dial and just over-all such a well build watch. 
On a sidenote, I am surprised no people have posted on Instagram. I looked up #h20, #kalmar2, #kalmar, and #h2okalmar2. I remedied that, but c'mon surely there are a few instagramers that can post some photos!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thought I'd post a lume shot of the full stealth version of my newly arrived Kalmar 2...I'm not great at picture taking but this will give you an idea of "stealth" lume!!!!

First a reminder of the watch..








Here's the "stealth" lume...









Great job, Clemens!!!!:-!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Its only -22 below zero I will take a it outside
























Added photos 24-2


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Adding a few more shots better showing the polished details and the lum!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Before I post the Orange crush I swapped to the sterile bezel on the black rehaut. WOW.

And the bezels are CAKE to remove!! Pure genius on H2O's part! The mad scientist is pure freakin genius 

iPhone pics


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd like to introduce you to ORANGE CRUSH!! Look at the impeccable brushing/finishing! |>

I'm speechless......So I'll let the pictures do ALL the talkin'

Enjoy


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

wow!!! Its just the best (!) looking orange diver I have ever seen!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

I've never owned a Maddog Stingray...and I really suck at making changes on watches...but I was so intrigued by that strap that I did get it changed out from the bracelet (which will most likely be my "go to" wear!)...I love the honkin' huge buckle!! Sort of like "man wear for the wrist"!! Here's what it looks like on the stealth version...have a great day!!!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

The orange is awesome Danny! Sad I missed out on the stingray, looks phenomenal. Keep the pics coming everyone!


----------



## Dirk Vanleeuw (Aug 21, 2013)

Got mine last week. Here it is on the bracelet.
Love this mother of pearl dial.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Receive mine today. Very nice piece. I'm just disappointed concerning the lack of text on the dial. I don't understand why there is no text. It appears on my order configuration and not for real. If Clemens could tell me why there is nothing printed in the dial.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

No. 150 checking in...

















The blue is slightly lighter than the original rendering, but I like it. The lume is killer...everything was still visible at 0530 this morning.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn!! That smooth minimal dial is pure shiny sex!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SurlyTroll said:


> No. 150 checking in...
> 
> View attachment 3076242
> 
> ...


Blue dial FTW !!

The party is gettin good


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Blue dial FTW !!
> 
> The party is gettin good


I'm normally a bracelet kind of guy, but I'm thinking of switching to the Stingray strap just to try it out (who else but Clemens would be mad enough to ship a watch with three different straps, plus the bracelet I purchased). I'll try to post some additional pics when I can figure out a decent photography location with better (i.e., not so much with the reflections) lighting...


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Had an email on Friday, and arrival on Monday by Fedex. Pretty efficient service and not cheap I suppose.

Here's my picture overload...

H2O Kalmar 2 : White ceramic bezel. Black dial with rehaut ring. Orange hands.

Pelican case. Strap change tool. Warranty card. Leather strap. Elephant strap. Rubber strap.























































































Sadly, this beautiful piece has to be sold after this (BNIB) because I collected 3 more dive watches (like below) during the course of pre-order waiting.









[ L-R : Aquadive BS100 GMT, Tudor Pelagos, Seiko Tuna ]

.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

tefouane said:


> Receive mine today. Very nice piece. I'm just disappointed concerning the lack of text on the dial. I don't understand why there is no text. It appears on my order configuration and not for real. If Clemens could tell me why there is nothing printed in the dial.


----------



## benelli (Dec 12, 2014)

tefouane said:


>


I would hope H20 will replace this dial without issue, I think I have ordered the same and is not what was advertised,mine will certainly be returned.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

benelli said:


> I would hope H20 will replace this dial without issue, I think I have ordered the same and is not what was advertised,mine will certainly be returned.


I hope so too. Wait for a message from Clemens.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

To be honest, I prefer it without the additional text, looks better in my opinion, but it's your watch. In any case it looks great!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree I like the dial with minimal text...honestly it looks great.


----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to add this watch to the long, sad list of divers that really speak to me aesthetically but are far too big for my tastes otherwise. I'm enjoying the pictures; thank you and keep them coming. I'll just settle for daydreaming about a version that's about 41mm at the bezel...sigh

**Edit: I just saw the picture next to the Pelagos. It looks similar in size but the Kalmar is listed as 44mm at the bezel and the Pelagos 42mm. How could that be? Please tell me it wears like a giant hockey puck so I don't have to buy one...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Your dial is representing the new dial design for all my H2O/ HELBERG watches. It has the same layout for the text as the dial 18 with the rehaut. I personally like it much more with the minimalistic text, but if you prefer more text I could send you the dial with more text free of charge and you could change it in case you really like it more. Send me an email and we will arrange everything.


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

mekenical said:


>


We have a winner. Game over!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Danny T said:


> I'd like to introduce you to ORANGE CRUSH!! Look at the impeccable brushing/finishing! |>
> 
> I'm speechless......So I'll let the pictures do ALL the talkin'
> 
> Enjoy


incredible! Great choice Danny


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have the full stealth version...changed out the Maddog for the leather with the contrast stitching..these straps are really, really nice..
































Thanks for looking...have a great day!!!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't sleep at 4am, naturally this is the first place I go to sooth my senses, the Kalmar v2 pic thread!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thank you Sir
I was in the -22 below zero weather when iI captured the image.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Now with Ceramic


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Clemens, I know you're out there somewhere, any timeframe as to when additional v2 bezels will be available to order from your shop? Thanks!


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Danny
Got Tangoed


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Damian, your wait will be short. Watch is ready to ship tomorrow.


H2O KALMAR 2 BEZELS:
I will offer the bezels only as spare part as it is. 

Please be aware, the removable bezel is not an advertised feature and must be done on your OWN risk. We only support the bezel exchange done in our company. Before starting to remove the bezel on the watch you better tape the watch to protect it from scratches. Sorry, but at the moment I don´t have the time to write a guide or make a video.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW!

Understood Clemens, thank you for the near instantaneous response!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Man this piece photographs nicely.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

Another pic with my blue dial version back on the stock cowhide strap. I had trouble last night getting the Stingray strap installed - the lug screws didn't want to engage for some reason.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SurlyTroll said:


> Another pic with my blue dial version back on the stock cowhide strap. I had trouble last night getting the Stingray strap installed - the lug screws didn't want to engage for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 3088658
> 
> ...


Love the blue dial.

Regarding the stingray you do have to manipulate it to get it to fit. You need to have the strap 90 deg to the case is where I find the holes will line up just right and then you'll have to wiggle the lug pin and on look on the other side to get it to finally seat in on the opposite lug end. Practice makes perfect


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

this is just gorgeous
this dial/hands combo would really be my choice
or maybe the orange dial.....



SurlyTroll said:


> Another pic with my blue dial version back on the stock cowhide strap. I had trouble last night getting the Stingray strap installed - the lug screws didn't want to engage for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 3088658
> 
> ...


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

I also like the minimal text on the dial, it's a cleaner look and makes it more unique.


----------



## shadowman_63 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Clemens,

Received my Kalmar 2, and I just wanted to thank you for producing such a stunning watch.

I do have a small problem; I was changing the strap and dropped & lost one of the lug screws. I've spent all day hunting for it; but I can't find it anywhere. Do you know how or where I could get a replacement?

Cheers.


----------



## plankton (Jul 15, 2014)

I love this watch!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

enraged4 said:


>


I had this on order with black hands for months. I only changed it to a gray dial last month. I would not have been too disappointed if I stuck with this dial, it looks great!

FedEx says both of my watches should be here by Friday!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

It's really fun to play with light!

The sun brushed finishing is magical!

It changes from white, silver to gray when it's under different lighting or viewed from different angles.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Still trying out all the strap options...it's getting easier to change them out...this one is new to me...does anyone know if it has a name??? It's a kind of woven fabric on one side with leather (I think!) against the wrist...with about the same stitch design as the all leather version...I love all the strap options!!! Thanks for looking!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That's the cordura strap h2O offers. I love em. Have the white one . The material will start to fray over time giving that old worn look


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Finally got mine today! Excellent job Clemens, watch is amazing!!! And thanks for all bonus straps!!!


----------



## warpig (May 21, 2010)

V bezel, Black MOP dial, orange minute marker.


----------



## dfirefly (Jul 22, 2011)

My first from Clemens, and definitely not my last!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Why is this such a badass watch???

Cause you can trade bezels with each other !

Orange dial with sterile bezel and black rehaut with the bezel that was on my Orange dial......BAM!


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

McCarthy said:


> We have a winner. Game over!


*@Clemens*

If I would order the exact same version as pictured here, like... right now, how long would it take you to ship it out?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

sarasate said:


> View attachment 3098338


Damm thats a good looking watch - nicely done.... and excellent execution of a 4:30 date to boot.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

McCarthy said:


> *@Clemens*
> 
> If I would order the exact same version as pictured here, like... right now, how long would it take you to ship it out?


I have several KALMAR 2 with the DIAL 18 (black dial with rehaut) and chromed or the black + orange handset in stock. Choose your bezel and the watch ships on Monday.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I am very happy with my selection.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

just arrived


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

myke said:


> just arrived
> View attachment 3111098


I'd like to see that with the "metal dot" insert DLC coated. Extra stealthy.


----------



## newtyme (Aug 13, 2014)

Stealth in different light

Currently listed FS


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, my Kalmar 2 has been on my wrist now for 5 days and I've tried all the strap and bracelet options except the rubber (haven't gotten around to it yet)...HOWEVER, I'd like to give a HUGE shout out to Clemens and his watchmaker for the REGULATION of the 2824-2!!! Mine has lost 5 seconds in 5 days...now THAT is something with which I can certainly live!!!! LOL!!! Thank you, Clemens!!! Mine is the full stealth version with the V-type bezel!!! Have a great day!!!

















AND today, back to the Maddog!!! Love the Stingray...very, very comfortable...and the huge, honkin' buckle is wonderful!!!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine came in and I absolutely love it.. From the cool "V" bezel to the great blue color of the dial, the silver and orange hands, great ETA 2824-2 movement; the fit and finish on the case and the great straps and bracelet.. Thank you Clemens!!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Outside:










Inside:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome pics folks. Barry, love that blue dial combo you got


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

I wanted the contrast of the ceramic bezel. Im happy with my choice its growing on me



pbj204 said:


> I'd like to see that with the "metal dot" insert DLC coated. Extra stealthy.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Love the full lume dial



tommy_boy said:


> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry about the quick ipad photo. 
No.s 141 and 144 checking in...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I still think that my version is the best... and that is good because I was afraid I will like other versions more.
But, there are few versions they keep calling me "buy me", especially one with "V" bezel and both MOP dials and blue and orange... I can imagine to have 4 more pieces 

agree with accuracy, excellent! My do approx 2-4sec per day, great job!!

This watch is IMHO the best creation I have seen within last years!! Definitelly within my personal top3 (with moray 40mm and... )


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> View attachment 3123010
> 
> 
> I still think that my version is the best... and that is good because I was afraid I will like other versions more.


I'm lovin' your self assertiveness here Deepdive.

M.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

The problem I see with the Kalmar v2 is that I want to try FREAKING ALL OF THEM! So many interesting variations, WOW! I have a black "classic" coming Monday, but the urge to purchase another, and another, is rising.......


----------



## bikecoppertop (Oct 28, 2011)

My K2 arrived yesterday and its really great! Thanks very much Clemens! The case wasn't as perfect - had me worried a bit as I unpacked. But it did its main job of keeping the watch safe very well!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> The problem I see with the Kalmar v2 is that I want to try FREAKING ALL OF THEM! So many interesting variations, WOW! I have a black "classic" coming Monday, but the urge to purchase another, and another, is rising.......


just my words... I wish first next one one of the MOP dial...


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Lovin' all the great variations...Enjoying the Kalmar2 enough to want to own more than one version too (so many great options)!*


----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

Like having the Ocean Waves on your wrist!


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Deleted, sorry.


----------



## Bernard 1000 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, Your excellent photos made me seriously considering going for the white dial! I am still undecided on the hands though. Either your config or the orange non chrome hands. However your config is more aesthetically pleasing in my opinion. I need the extra visibility for work conditions, thats why I eventually go for the orange. 

I have not seen the white dial in the configurator on the H2O site though. 

How did you get it?

Regards,

B.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

sarasate said:


> It's really fun to play with light!
> 
> The sun brushed finishing is magical!
> 
> ...


That setup right there... Is killer!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Bernard 1000 said:


> Hi, Your excellent photos made me seriously considering going for the white dial! I am still undecided on the hands though. Either your config or the orange non chrome hands. However your config is more aesthetically pleasing in my opinion. I need the extra visibility for work conditions, thats why I eventually go for the orange.
> 
> I have not seen the white dial in the configurator on the H2O site though.
> 
> ...


White is all gone, Clemens is making a New white dial in 1-2 months


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Awesome pics folks. Barry, love that blue dial combo you got


DITTO


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So I thought I'd do a big happy H2O family photo welcoming the 2 newest siblings to the growing family.



















Add the ch8 pre order and it'll be the 12th baby I'm expecting 

I'm such a proud papa lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> So I thought I'd do a big happy H2O family photo welcoming the 2 newest siblings to the growing family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a new thread I've thought about posting all mine just no time. 
Great assortment of Awesomeness


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Biggest collection contender outside of H20 right there.
Right on


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Could be a new thread I've thought about posting all mine just no time.
> Great assortment of Awesomeness


Get crackin' Ken 

I know you've got a family yourself so show those babies off like a proud papa.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got two CH8's on order 
heres my family


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are my two:



Gray dial with black hands and V-form bezel, and black MOP with chrome hands and black ceramic bezel insert.

Both have gotten all the wrist time since they showed up last Thursday.

I had actually requested the matte silver hands when I switched to the gray dial at the last minute but that was missed in the email. In the end, I really like the black hands with the black straps. I might have to get a set of black and orange hands for it though.

An honest assessment; they are a bit chunky for my tastes. I knew they would be but I like the design so much I ordered anyway. Fortunately they are as gorgeous as I hoped and I realize that Clemens is building for DWF type buyer who likes chunky watches. The size is fine on my just under 7" wrist and they are so well executed that I love wearing them. The dials, design and handsets are so beautiful and original. The case finishing is also as nice as watches costing 3 times as much. I really wish they were about 2 or 3 mm thinner. and only 42 mm at the bezel. I also will be seeing how much the recycled metal is worth for that totally ridiculous Mad Dog buckle.:roll: Or maybe I will just take it to my bench grinder and try my hand at making it work.:think:

Thank you Clemens for the beautiful watch and phenomenal service!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

freight dog said:


> Here are my two:
> 
> Gray dial with black hands and V-form bezel, and black MOP with chrome hands and black ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> ...


The maddog buckle can be modded. This is what I looks like after I had my brother chop it down a few lbs LOL


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Whoa, that's a lot of H2O Danny & Ken! WOW!
My first H2O on my 7" wrist:

































Thanks again Clemens!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Danny T said:


> The maddog buckle can be modded. This is what I looks like after I had my brother chop it down a few lbs LOL


That is quite nice! I think I could do that.:-!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

First watch I've worn on leather since a Timex Indiglo in high school. Looks great on leather, 3 ring Zulu (shown here), rubber, bracelet, very versatile! 7" wrist. Iso is on the way as well!


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Kalmar 2 just in. Full lume dial!!!!!!!!!! Love this watch.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice!
I'll have to size up the bracelet and give it a shot this weekend.
Looks great Mikey, congrats!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The weather in the background looks awesome too. Lume dial is killer


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Love that!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Finally slipped it onto the excellent Maddog Stingray strap that was included in the Kalmar2 kit.*


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

stew77 said:


> *Finally slipped it onto the excellent Maddog Stingray strap that was included in the Kalmar2 kit.*


very nice


----------



## JWWHI (Mar 5, 2015)

Got my orange dial last week. Here it is with the Mad-dog strap.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

The best thing about the K2 is there can be so many variations, you could own ten different versions and they would all be completely different. It will be tough not getting a second version!!!!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Great pics folks! I must say the white full lume dial looks really great. And seems to be the popular choice. Hard to make a bad combo! Curious to know has anyone ordered the yellow dial?

Would love to see that with the sterile SS bezel!


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Great pics folks! I must say the white full lume dial looks really great. And seems to be the popular choice. Hard to make a bad combo! Curious to know has anyone ordered the yellow dial?
> 
> Would love to see that with the sterile SS bezel!


Danny, that yellow dial has been calling me, I've configured it a couple of ways but no trigger pull yet!!!!!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

sheriffd2 said:


> very nice


*Thanks very much for the kind words! Another spectacular piece from H2O for sure!
*


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

These watches from Clemens are the dogs bol--cks


----------



## blackvettes (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, what have you experienced in turn around time when ordering your Kalmar 2? I Ordered mine on 2/27 and can't wait to see it arrive. Does Clemens send an email when it ships or should I continue to log on to my h2o account for updates? Thanks for the info!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

blackvettes said:


> Hi everyone, what have you experienced in turn around time when ordering your Kalmar 2? I Ordered mine on 2/27 and can't wait to see it arrive. Does Clemens send an email when it ships or should I continue to log on to my h2o account for updates? Thanks for the info!


Most of us were in on the preorder, so shipping was really different timing compared to ordering now. You will be notified when FedEx is going to pickup your shipment. By email, what did you order can you post a pic of your configuration? Welcome to WUS and the H2O addiction your just starting!


----------



## blackvettes (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks! I am unsavvy with the computer and my attempt to download my configuration was a failure


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Wasn't there a white ceramic bezel option? So surprised I haven't seen anyone with one yet...


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

That white MOP is sick!
White MOP with black ceramic bezel would be amazing I am thinking. Hmmm....


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

The V-form bezel looks great with the bracelet but I remember an Orca with the white bezel, white dial on a white strap. This would be just as nice on the white leather.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Finally on Iso. 70 degrees and cloudy, I'll take it!
Taken moments ago, 7" wrist.


----------



## mradz21 (Feb 26, 2015)

blackvettes said:


> Hi everyone, what have you experienced in turn around time when ordering your Kalmar 2? I Ordered mine on 2/27 and can't wait to see it arrive. Does Clemens send an email when it ships or should I continue to log on to my h2o account for updates? Thanks for the info!


hey let me know when you find out your Kalmar 2 will ship... that means mine will be not far behind!! I ordered on 3/4 and can hardly wait either... I thought I would receive a quick turnaround since I ordered dial 018 version which I thought I understood [from a previous post] he had in stock ready to ship rather quickly... here's mine... (that's the chrome/orange handset it looks black in the pic)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will do my best to get yours shipped out asap!


----------



## mradz21 (Feb 26, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I will do my best to get yours shipped out asap!


WOW!! thank you! Talk about customer service at its finest!! |>|>


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

what is the easiest way to reach Clemens? Trying to order hands for my Kalmar 2 and a different bezel tried [email protected] but no reply after a few days. I have the White Dial with brushed bezel and want the black bezel insert and the White bezel (if it is available) and the white hands with chrome with my incoming Black pearl dial


----------



## blackvettes (Mar 7, 2015)

Will do.... I am acting like an expecting first time father!!! My poor tag of 15 years is soon to be an orphan I'm afraid! Left in the jewelry box...


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I know he is busy as heck, but hang in there, he is generally quick to respond. I too am awaiting a response to an email, be patient!



DocRandy said:


> what is the easiest way to reach Clemens? Trying to order hands for my Kalmar 2 and a different bezel tried [email protected] but no reply after a few days. I have the White Dial with brushed bezel and want the black bezel insert and the White bezel (if it is available) and the white hands with chrome with my incoming Black pearl dial


----------



## blackvettes (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a similar situation and it took a few days but he responded, busy guy but from all I have read he is a class act!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently having not enough time to answer all email in short time. Working on several new models, the Orca configurator and of course the usual orders. Hope to finf next week some more minutes for your questions.

The Kalmar 2 dials, handsets and bezels will be added beginning April into the shop.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

How about until Clemens has a bit more time to respond, we post some more Kalmar 2 pics?! I'll start...









There's Abbie in the background, one of my Boston Terriers, in her most favorite spot in the whole world. The couch!









Lume


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sure thing 

Just arrived today is this hawt Gunny straps black leather strap.

H20+Gunny=Watch pRon! 

I wish Clemens would do a collaboration with Gunny 



























































































Look at that superb case brushing around the lugs....|>


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

spectacular Danny!!! As always leading the way!!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Great on bracelet, and I'm not even a bracelet guy! On my 7" wrist. Also, this bracelet is AWESOME!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Orangy 

And smells good now as well


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks to you Danny I might turn my second Kalmar into an orange one!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Thanks to you Danny I might turn my second Kalmar into an orange one!


Go for it. I am having a hard time keeping it off the wrist and it's keeping all my other great watches in the watchbox and messing the rotation big time lol


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Clemens, I know you're busy juggling all your projects, but will you get around to answering your emails this week? Thanks!!!!:-s:-!


----------



## Beachbum23 (Jan 13, 2011)

A Couple of pics of my pre-order Kalmar 2 watches. Clemens has created another "Work of Art"!!















and a Kalmar family photo.


----------



## blackvettes (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Clemens!!!!! Love it:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye: mike


----------



## blackvettes (Mar 7, 2015)

I love the fact that the warranty card was filled out by hand by Clemens with my name on it! Can't help to think that the value will be even more because of his personal interaction with his customers..... Still excited after 24 hours of my kalmar on my wrist! Thanks again for a wonderful product from the fatherland!


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Just bought this from another WUS member...

My new favorite watch! Badassness!










Question: how would I go about getting a new bezel?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

bigdocmak said:


> Just bought this from another WUS member...
> 
> My new favorite watch! Badassness!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Clemens mentioned that bezels will be available in the H2O web store for purchase individually. Not sure if they have been added. I haven't checked myself.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

I have sent mine back for after sale since the 3 of March and I still no receive it. I have sent email to Clemens and have no response. Where is my watch Clemens ? Thanks


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think Clemens is at Basel, so it may be until next week that you see a response.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

tefouane said:


> I have sent mine back for after sale since the 3 of March and I still no receive it. I have sent email to Clemens and have no response. Where is my watch Clemens ? Thanks


He posted last week that he will be at baselworld this week. Be patient you will get it back better than new. Trust me on that.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Were any photos ever posted here with the yellow dial? Was hoping to see a real shot of that dial.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Were any photos ever posted here with the yellow dial? Was hoping to see a real shot of that dial.


Nope. I asked a few posts back. Doesn't seem to be any yellow in the wild.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

ONE MONTH now I have sent back my Kalmar 2 ! Still no news from Clemens. Bale has ended since one week now. Very disappointed...


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Still loving my Kalmar. Unfortunately, I was only able to snap a few pics while on vacation before my phone was stolen!


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## goldsandwich (Apr 30, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Nope. I asked a few posts back. Doesn't seem to be any yellow in the wild.


I also really wanted to see a yellow one. I'm ordering something but I'm so torn between the black MOP and the yellow.

Not to mention the 6000m SE that may get purchased.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

goldsandwich said:


> I also really wanted to see a yellow one. I'm ordering something but I'm so torn between the black MOP and the yellow.
> 
> Not to mention the 6000m SE that may get purchased.


Go for the yellow


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Unfortunately, I was only able to snap a few pics while on vacation before my phone was stolen!


WTF?!?! Seriously?

What a daiquiri buzz kill.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Can anyone with a Kalmar be kind enough to post the diameter of the crystal? I am comparing to the Orca at 31.5mm and the Kalmar looks quite a bit bigger, measuring off photos it looks about 34 - but that is an inaccurate way to measure something.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 2 sapphire crystal diameter: 33.50mm


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Clemens, it is hard to complain about your response service!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

@ Robotaz, yes seriously. Good to see everything has been rolled out successfully Clemens. Any news on spare Kalmar 2 parts like bezels, dials and hands being available for purchase separately? I want to order some lug screw bars, but if I can order a new bezel and some other stuff at the same time it would be great! Thanks for any update!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will try to add the KALMAR 2 bezel over the weekend to the shop!


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys, great watches u all got there! 

Clemens, if you are reading this, i'm trying to contact you about my watch order a month ago. Can't seem to get you on email or FB msg. Would appreciate if you can drop me a PM or email please! 

Danke!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please resend your email!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Serial number 270 has been stolen off the front porch in Wisconsin yesterday. If anyone sees it or hears about it turning up please contact me. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Serial number 270 has been stolen off the front porch in Wisconsin yesterday. If anyone sees it or hears about it turning up please contact me. Here is a picture of it.


So sorry to hear that! That is unreal. Hope you get it back.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Dan01 said:


> So sorry to hear that! That is unreal. Hope you get it back.


Dan he had sold it, one of two Kalmars he had for sale in this forum. I feel sorry for both parties, especially the expectations of the new owner.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just had my Kalmar2 fitted with new hands, thanks to Clemens' help and graciousness. I found the "all stealth" dial and hands just too difficult to read...Clemens allowed me to choose another hand set and I had a watchmaker here in the USA to remove the original and replace them with the matte silver with lume...I love the change up...thank you, Clemens!!!!

Original hands...








Now the new...
































Thanks for looking...my old eyes are VERY happy!!;-)


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Much much better now!!! One of the best config now!!!

I also want one change, but fortunatelly much easier one.
I want V bezel, I wrote to Clemens so I hope I will get it soon... I need it so much  I realised it is the best for kalmar 2.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, the TURBINE bezel is growing a lot in me and one of my customer gets on Monday his special H2O KALMAR 2 8K version shipped. Here is just a fast shot from the watch box with terrible lightling direct out of the office: 

BTW, the TURBINE bezel for the KALMAR 2 *ONLY *works with the 6000M / 8000M crystal! The TURBINE bezel will *not *work with the 3000M double domed crystal.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

But soon the pre-sales of the H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE will start and the 6000M version will look gorgeous too with the TURBINE MG bezel:


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, looks amazing Clemens.

When can we order additional bezels for our K2's, and how is it going with the new Orcas? Wondering if they are still planned to be shipped in September?

Thank you,

Barry


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Holy crap Clemens that MG turbine bezel looks crazy sick !!

Love it!


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Hi there !

Please; can anybody show me a nightshot from the phantom-hands ?

Thanks in advance "


----------



## Trosc (Oct 2, 2011)

It is not the Kalmar V2 but the same dial and hands.


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Thanks! Looks great !!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Great on bracelet, and I'm not even a bracelet guy! On my 7" wrist. Also, this bracelet is AWESOME!
> 
> View attachment 3290210
> 
> ...


Wow,fit and finish of a multi thousand dollar watch!!!!!
Congrats! Just bought a mint one and is on its way from ladizha.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Custom version for my best customer with special 10.50mm thick sapphire crystal.

Never thought a watch with nearly zero visible SL and contrast would blow me away like this one!

Here is a sneak preview:


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Custom version for my best customer with special 10.50mm thick sapphire crystal.
> 
> Never thought a watch with nearly zero visible SL and contrast would blow me away like this one!
> 
> Here is a sneak preview:


Looks great! Do you think you'll ever have that stealth bezel insert as a regular option?


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Clemens,

With special 10.50mm thick sapphire crystal is absolutely gorgeous!!!

Please tell to your "best customers" how lucky he is with all these unique and beautiful creations you are making for him.

I think we all envy and jealous him 

Rafy.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Another custom version for the unknown. 

*We will start soon the H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE pre-order* and the following blue dial will become available for that special occasion. The same new dial will be available as well in *white full lumed* and also black for the H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE plus the standard dial 18 and dial 13.

Here comes the H2O KALMAR 2 with the crazy 10.50mm thick crystal:


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

Wow, I just paid on the 15th and just received my tracking today. Awesome. Problem is I will get it much faster then anticipated and that means looking for something else to buy sooner, lol. I will be posting my pics later this week it seems. Thanks Clemens

I did request UPS in my comments but fedex was used. That is tough part because in the past fedex wont allow a package to be held at a hub or alternate location due to signature required. UPS I can have it sent to the local ups store or forego the signature required etc. I even asked fedex to just not deliver it and I would come pick it up but they wouldnt even do that, lol. I asked them how can it be its not allowed to simply not put it on the truck so that it can remain in the hub for me to come pick up. Crazy


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

brian45acp said:


> Wow, I just paid on the 15th and just received my tracking today. Awesome. Problem is I will get it much faster then anticipated and that means looking for something else to buy sooner, lol. I will be posting my pics later this week it seems. Thanks Clemens
> 
> I did request UPS in my comments but fedex was used. That is tough part because in the past fedex wont allow a package to be held at a hub or alternate location due to signature required. UPS I can have it sent to the local ups store or forego the signature required etc. I even asked fedex to just not deliver it and I would come pick it up but they wouldnt even do that, lol. I asked them how can it be its not allowed to simply not put it on the truck so that it can remain in the hub for me to come pick up. Crazy


Try Calling again or do it online. Ive bought at least 6 H2o/Helberg watches and had them all held at the FedEx hub... I think someone gave you bad information or they changed their rules since my last delivery..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We ONLY send with Fedex or DHL (Russia). Sorry for that, but I´m sure Fedex also allows pickup at location.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

brian45acp said:


> Wow, I just paid on the 15th and just received my tracking today. Awesome. Problem is I will get it much faster then anticipated and that means looking for something else to buy sooner, lol. I will be posting my pics later this week it seems. Thanks Clemens
> 
> I did request UPS in my comments but fedex was used. That is tough part because in the past fedex wont allow a package to be held at a hub or alternate location due to signature required. UPS I can have it sent to the local ups store or forego the signature required etc. I even asked fedex to just not deliver it and I would come pick it up but they wouldnt even do that, lol. I asked them how can it be its not allowed to simply not put it on the truck so that it can remain in the hub for me to come pick up. Crazy


You can customize your delivery with a link from your tracking information.


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

maybe they changed their policy or I had dealt with an idiot at fedex. I will give it a try. Seemed stupid to me their response.

I cant wait for my new toy to arrive. I am not a huge watch buff but for some reason this brand sucks me in as soon as I saw them on the forum. I guess I loved just the looks of them and figured it would be $3k or higher so I was pleased to see its priced properly. My UTS was nice but not worth half its price which was evident when it came time to sell it for $1600. I see used H2o watches selling for $890 which is a clue its valued and priced right. 

Do you guys think it would be a bad idea to wear it while shooting hand gun? I compete with pistol and half the game is what knife and what watch you have, lol. I would love to show it off but am not thrilled about the idea of an auto near that amount of shock. Most the guys wear rolex and high end stuff out there and report no issue.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Another custom version for the unknown.
> 
> *We will start soon the H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE pre-order* and the following blue dial will become available for that special occasion. The same new dial will be available as well in *white full lumed* and also black for the H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE plus the standard dial 18 and dial 13.
> 
> Here comes the H2O KALMAR 2 with the crazy 10.50mm thick crystal:


Absolutely beautiful Clemens!!!! I have no words...

Mr "Unknown" is too lucky  I understand why: you do not have time to reply for my Orca order. He is monopolizing you too much  Please tell him to relax and enjoy / admire all his fantastic and unique watches; so maybe you will a bit time left for the other customers... (just kidding).

That deep blue is very nice, I love it, I am sure everybody will like it.

Great job "Master"!

Rafy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That blue dial and sterile bezel is EFFING badass!! PERFECT for the navy blue Isofrane !

Dammit i wish I was one of the unknowns.....roflmao!


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

my today´s choice.....


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I want this watch, with a standard crystal, NOW! NOW NOW NOOOOWWWW!  I LOVE this one - *LOVE* it!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> I want this watch, with a standard crystal, NOW! NOW NOW NOOOOWWWW!  I LOVE this one - *LOVE* it!


Me first lol


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Me first lol


Maybe if we both ask Mr. H really really really nice


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Custom version for my best customer with special 10.50mm thick sapphire crystal.
> 
> Never thought a watch with nearly zero visible SL and contrast would blow me away like this one!
> 
> Here is a sneak preview:


Clemens... all I can say is that I am in love with the look of that watch.

It has blown me away too...


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Leatherstrap from Clemens arrived a few minutes ago....


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Greetings folks, I'm just going to let this post just sit right here for you all...I'm beyond frustrated. I haven't received a response or anything. I Did not want to go this route of notification but I feel disregarded and slighted and don't have any recourse...I just want answers. Good, bad and ugly you gotta own up to it all and let me be clear...I'm just looking for a response...please read thru thoroughly before responding. Thank you. I need your honest feedback!

Greetings Clemens,

I'm truly in need of your attention to the matter below. I made the huge mistake of shipping my defective H7 to you via first class mail. Since I didn't get a tracking number, there's no way for me to confirm if you received the watch. The postal service in German was on labor strike and they may or may not have the watch in customs. I believe the watch may be lost. I apologize for not shipping the watch FedEx but it would've cost me over $60 to get to you. I really need your help looking into this. I hate to lose over $500 on a watch I only worn twice. I sent you numerous emails and haven't received a response. I know you are busy with other orders and customers but I would appreciate a response good or bad. Other customers would have posted in the forums about this type of customer experience but I have faith in your products and I trust you will look into this matter. Please respond. Thank you.

Sent from JP's iPhone 6

Begin forwarded message:

From: JP's Roadrunner Email <[email protected]>
Date: September 4, 2015 at 12:26:23 PM EDT
To: "<[email protected]>" <[email protected]>
Subject: In need of assistance
Good afternoon Clemens,

Hope you are well. This is my third message to you with regards to my CH 7 I shipped to you over a month ago. I'm hoping it is not being held in customs or lost in transit. I am a proud owner of the CH 6 and KALMAR 8000m h20 edition, I hope that you assist me with my concern. I have attached a copy of mail slip and customs form. Thank you.

Sent from JP's iPhone 6

Begin forwarded message:

From: JP's Roadrunner Email <[email protected]>
Date: August 18, 2015 at 12:00:29 AM EDT
To: "<[email protected]>" <[email protected]>
Subject: Delivery confirmation of CH7 w/ movement not keeping time

Greetings Clemens,

Hope you are well; I know that you are extremely busy with the shipping of the CH8 and other very exciting projects. I wanted confirm you received my CH7 I shipped a month ago?

If so, I wanted purchase the 24mm genuine leather howreen brown Leather strap with the new 22mm ISO (8mm tongue) buckle? Maybe you can include it when the watch is shipped back? Thank you.

Jean-Pierre Diaz
2211A center avenue
Fort Lee, NJ 07024

Sent from JP's iPhone 6

Begin forwarded message:

From: JP's Roadrunner Email <[email protected]>
Date: August 7, 2015 at 7:13:12 PM EDT
To: "<[email protected]>" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: AW: CH7 movement keeping time

Greetings Clemens,

Hoping all is well. Was wondering if you received my CH7 for repair. I also wanted to add some items prior to sending it back to me. Thank you kindly.

Sent from JP's iPhone 6

On Jul 17, 2015, at 2:42 AM, <[email protected]> <[email protected]> wrote:

Hello!

Please send the watch without any accessories to our office with tracking
number in a small package wrapped with bubble foil. I will take care and
repair your watch asap.

H2O watch GmbH
Neubauer Heide 23
27367 Sottrum
Germany
Tel: +49 4264 836795
Email: [email protected]

The watch might get stopped and inspected by the German customs. Even the
tracking will show the package is delivered its most likely stopped by
German customs. As soon as I receive the watch I will send you a short email
notice.

Have a great day

Clemens

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: JP's Roadrunner Email [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Freitag, 17. Juli 2015 00:08
An: <[email protected]>
Betreff: CH7 movement keeping time

Greetings Clemens,

Hoping all is well. I recently sized and wore my CH7 (black) 3k watch and
noticed that it doesn't keep a charge on a full wind. It is losing hours
and will
stop and start. I believe the movement is off or defective. (Please see
warranty
card photo attachment). Please advise me as to what the process is to
resolve
this issue. Thank you so much; I love your products.

Sincerely,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Posting this kind of thing without knowing if Clemens even received your emails is just wrong. 
In your emails to him you claimed that you loved this watch... What on earth possessed you to send it first class mail without tracking, when Clemens very specifically told you to send it with tracking? 

Have you ever heard of a telephone?

Pick up the phone and call his office in Germany. I know it's overseas long distance from New Jersey but grab yourself a calling card from 7-11 or Quick Chek and you're all set.

If I were you I'd erase what you wrote for now till you hear from him.

You could have also posted a question to him in any of the H2O threads here to see if he received your emails. 
Or even started a thread and named it "Clemens of H2O I need your help"


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

JP, no offense but you are in the wrong here. You chose to ship a watch with no tracking and no Insurance. Clemens clearly stated that you should ship it with tracking and you chose to ignore this. Posting this email chain in the forum is bad form. I hope your watch is found, but this was not the way to address it.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree that JP is in the wrong for posting the email chain on the forum, but I can understand his frustration at repeated attempts at communication that appear to have been met with dead silence. My reading of his post is that he does not claim that he was in the right by shipping the watch without tracking; rather, he just feels that he deserves a response.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

And who knows if Clemens ever read his emails?

I know if I was in that situation I would have either reached out to him here and asked if he received my emails and/or watch, or I would have just picked up the phone and called the man direct. 

Posting what he did was really wrong.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

JSal, 

I respect your opinion on this matter...if you re-read my emails to Clemens, I stated I love his watches as I've purchased multiple watches. I was respectful in all email addressed to him. None of my emails were returned due to incorrect email address. I've communicated to Clemens before this way and never had an issue. Even as a one man operation, you should make an attempt to respond to your customers good or bad. I've witnessed Clemens respond to members of this forum even after returning from his business trips...I then proceeded to respectfully put my concerns to other members and ask for honest feedback. Let's be practical and professional about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

SirJP said:


> JSal,
> I respect your opinion on this matter...if you re-read my emails to Clemens, I stated I love his watches as I've purchased multiple watches. I was respectful in all email addressed to him. None of my emails were returned due to incorrect email address. I've communicated to Clemens before this way and never had an issue. Even as a one man operation, you should make an attempt to respond to your customers good or bad. I've witnessed Clemens respond to members of this forum even after returning from his business trips...I then proceeded to respectfully put my concerns to other members and ask for honest feedback. Let's be practical and professional about this.


Unless you have proof he read them and intentionally ignored them then how can you be upset.

I recently had an issue with Steinhart where my emails went without a response and I also did not get a PayPal invoice from them for a watch purchase.

After several emails one of them finally got through and I found out they were having an issue sending and receiving emails to customers using Hotmail.

There have been times I have written Clemens multiple emails and not received a response. I have chosen to continue to try till he responds. Because maybe he is inundated and didn't see the email, or it got filtered out by Spam, etc etc...

But if I sent in my watch for repair and did not get a response I would have chosen an alternate and even more direct method to contact him as I have stated in my original post. 
The. Phone is always your easiest and most direct method even though there is a 7 hour difference in time from Germany to here on the East Coast.

And why not create a New thread in the Dive Forum and name it "Attention Clemens Helberg - HELP"

Or wait till you see him post in the forum and then post up right after his post and ask him to contact you.

I'm sure that would have gotten his attention.

I just think you had other options before doing what you did. That's all.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

I understand....its just difficult for me to accept since he responded to me early in the process. I shipped the watch on 7/19...a simple response of: yes, I received the watch or no, I didn't would go a long way. We pay a premium to have H20/Helberg watches shipped to us; the last thing we need is to spend even more money to ship a defective watch. Perhaps you can use your influence on this forum here to assist me? . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

SirJP said:


> JSal,
> 
> I respect your opinion on this matter...if you re-read my emails to Clemens, I stated I love his watches as I've purchased multiple watches. I was respectful in all email addressed to him. None of my emails were returned due to incorrect email address. I've communicated to Clemens before this way and never had an issue. Even as a one man operation, you should make an attempt to respond to your customers good or bad. I've witnessed Clemens respond to members of this forum even after returning from his business trips...I then proceeded to respectfully put my concerns to other members and ask for honest feedback. Let's be practical and professional about this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JP, what you have done here is to try and shame Clemens in an open forum. That is the furthest thing from professional. I get that you are upset about this situation and I'm sure Clemens will respond, but you did this to yourself. What would you have him do. You have no tracking number. Do you expect him to drive down to German Customs and search through every package?


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Nellipj, 

Look, I have great deal of respect for Clemens so there's no shame to this man or his business. I gave him plenty of time to respond, why do I need to call Germany?! If what you say is shared by the majority, Other members would be pouring in on this...to me, its business. What's wrong with a simple response? Ive been beyond patient...real talk..I admit, I didn't get a tracking number but seriously, why not just respond with a simple message? That's customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

I actually send Clemens a copy of the USPS receipt with the customs #. I even tried to contact Germany post before I emailed him. For the exception of calling Clemens, I did what I could. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

SirJP said:


> I understand....its just difficult for me to accept since he responded to me early in the process. I shipped the watch on 7/19...a simple response of: yes, I received the watch or no, I didn't would go a long way. We pay a premium to have H20/Helberg watches shipped to us; the last thing we need is to spend even more money to ship a defective watch. Perhaps you can use your influence on this forum here to assist me? .


While I understand and can sympathize with you wanting a simple response. But as I said before... do you have proof he read your email and intentionally ignored it...

Furthermore, do you regularly check your spam/junk folder especially if you are waiting for an important email? Many times I find my email account takes an email and sends it to the spam/junk folder unless I have the senders address or domain in my address book.

And again... you say you sent it in July... why not pick up the phone and call.. if I didn't get a response after sending in an expensive watch for repair I'd certainly not wait this long before calling.

I'm also not sure what influence or special powers you think we have that you don't have.

I'd delete what you wrote and start a thread called...

"Attention Clemens Helberg - HELP"

But at this point I'd just call. They are 7 hours ahead of us. So you may need to set your alarm for say 3am which would be 10am there. Although you could try earlier as I heard he is work 80 hours a week 7 days a week non-stop lately.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

SirJP said:


> Nellipj,
> 
> Look, I have great deal of respect for Clemens so there's no shame to this man or his business. I gave him plenty of time to respond, why do I need to call Germany?! If what you say is shared by the majority, Other members would be pouring in on this...to me, its business. What's wrong with a simple response? Ive been beyond patient...real talk..I admit, I didn't get a tracking number but seriously, why not just respond with a simple message? That's customer service.


Why call Germany you ask? Maybe because you chose to save a couple of dollars and not send your expensive watch with tracking or via FedEx. 
Why would you do that?

And you keep saying that you only wanted a response. Just because your email doesn't bounce back there are other reasons it may not have been read. I've stated them already but I guess you chose to ignore them.

From your side of the story I can say that yes it looks like you're being ignored...
But you do not have any proof of that and I somehow cannot accept that Clemens is just ignoring your emails. And I'm sure when he wakes up and sees this thread he will have an answer for you. I'm also pretty sure he won't be happy about the way you went about it but I'm sure he will remain professional and assist you in any way he can.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SirJP said:


> I actually send Clemens a copy of the USPS receipt with the customs #. I even tried to contact Germany post before I emailed him. For the exception of calling Clemens, I did what I could.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may be in luck. The customs number is also a tracking number. Did you enter that customs number in the USPS tracking app? I've had items sent from the USA to me here in Canada without a tracking number but with a customs number only and I was able to track it using both the USPS and Canada post tracking page online and on my phone apps.

Danny


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Great thinking Danny. |>

I hope it works for him. I can only imagine how upsetting it must be to lose a watch in the mail.


And SirJP, please let us know if Danny's idea works, and if it does, let us know where your watch is. 

I'm sorry if I seemed harsh but I prefer to give people I know the benefit of the doubt.
I also believe in the premise of "innocent until proven guilty". So that's why I thought your posting the email chain without any proof that Clemens read your emails was wrong for you to do. Especially when you had other and more effective ways to contact him.


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

This is not the first time that Clement didn't respond to an Email. I think it's time for him to hire an assistant or alike.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello JP,

We have received your package last week. The package was hold at the German customs for inspection and I had to personally pick it up from the customs station which is 50KM away from my office, because they didn´t believe your $50 value declaration. This whole procedure took half a day of my working time, but at the end the watch arrived safely in my office and will be returned within two weeks.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

mekenical said:


> I've got two CH8's on order
> heres my family


*WHAT A WONDERFUL DAY IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD!*


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Clemens, I wish to thank you for taking the time to respond to my concerns. I apologize for the public posting and to this forum for lack of patience...it was never meant to to be discrediting in anyway. I also apologize for your lost of time/travel spend. Please send me a paypal invoice for return shipping. As mentioned before, I would love to purchase the 24mm horween leather strap with new Helberg buckle that fits to ISO strap. Thank you again for over the top customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

Ok wait a minute. I am no watch expert and quite the newbie at this but I am no idiot. The man just said you falsely claimed the declared value which cost him time and money. All you fire back with is this ^^^^^

Come on man. Nobody should have to deal with that. I would hope he doesnt sell you anything further and simply addressed your concerns and ships the watch back but after that you are done. He lost more money in time than I think you realize and its because you lied on the customs paper work?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Guys lets drop this now that we know the watch arrived safely and the watch is going to be fixed and back with JP soon. 

Now back to our reg sched program!


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Brian45acp,

He addressed my concerns so we are done here. No one lied on a customs form. No deception. I learned a valuable lesson. Let's not go there...pls. Any good business man moves on, sells more watches, gains more customers, assists existing customers and is better because of it. I've learned a lot from this experience but it will not stop me from buying more watches from Clemens...period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

Do any of you guys wear mechanical watches and shoot handgun? I wanted to ask if it was a bad idea to wear my incoming kalmar while shooting?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

brian45acp said:


> Do any of you guys wear mechanical watches and shoot handgun? I wanted to ask if it was a bad idea to wear my incoming kalmar while shooting?


Any mechanical watch IMO shouldn't be subject to major shocks. I'd leave the mechanical watches off the wrist and reach for the Gshock when capping someone's a** lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s right. Everything is said and addresses. Let´s see now your KALMAR 2 PICTURES in this PICTURE THREAD!


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Any mechanical watch IMO shouldn't be subject to major shocks. I'd leave the mechanical watches off the wrist and reach for the Gshock when capping someone's a** lol


LOL, got it


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

for any reason the *black/full lumed dial* doesn´t show up in the configurator of the Kalmar 2.
I can choose it, but the preview doesn´t show it...

Maybe one of you have this (with the V-bezel ) and can show a picture here ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Was trying to get some good shots from my favorite dial, the white MOP. Different colors and reflections, but it is difficult.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Who said you can't wear a diver with a suit! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

bigdocmak said:


> Who said you can't wear a diver with a suit!


When a diver is spec'd out in traditional Black and SS/Chrome, I made up a term that I like to call the classic "Dine & Dive" configuration.
Perfect for any situation from Fine Dining to a Deep Ocean dive.

Yours looks great.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

JSal, 

Dine & Dive. I like it! Using it all the time now. Pretty sure my wife hates you for making it up though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's my quick review of it after having it for a day, at first I wasn't a fan of the long blocky rectangle H lug design, at certain angles it just looks like it sticks out too much and lacks detail, looks like an lazy design, also it makes the L2L appear to be long, and on paper it does sound kinda long. However on the wrist it fits perfect on my 7"+- wrist, and the lugs kinda disappears at certain angles. Quality wise it is pretty much perfect as Helberg/ H2O are, however I did notice some play on the bezel, its strange because it is up and down play, like when you grasp the bezel you can feel it move down a bit with pressure, about half an mm. like if you push down on 12 the 6 o'clock side of the bezel will lift up. Not sure if this is normal but I don't think I've had another watch that has this up and down play.

At this angle the lugs do look blockish and too long









Stingray reflects light beautifully









Lugs disappear a bit

















Usually I would say black watches are boring, but as much as I want a crazy colour it just isn't suitable for daily wear at the office. I want to wear this damn watch so I wanted a much more versatile colour and not a weekend watch, even though it easily can be blinged up by strap options.









I like the cool greenish blue BGW9 but it just doesn't burn the eye as much as C3. A much more refined cool glow.









I'm really curious how the 8000m will fit on the wrist.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Oceanictime Edition


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello,

here some of my "Big Whopper" Kalmar 2 watches


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome Thommi, would you be the "mysterious Man" Clemens is on about. 

Clemens hat immer von seinem "Besucher" erzaehlt, der vorbei kommt und die Uhren abholt?


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello, Yes I´m, but I´m already more than a visitor


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Those protruding crystals!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow...Double Wow.
Love the high protruding crystal!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love too much all these big and tall watches 

Superb Thommi, thanks you so much for your pictures!!


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Thommi very nice collection and fantastic watches


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Thommi said:


> Hello,
> 
> here some of my "Big Whopper" Kalmar 2 watches


Awesome!! Welcome to the forum. I really love these Kalmar II, your collection is just awesome with these different colors!!


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Here another shot of my K2 with white MOP dial, with the MG2 white MOP & K1 3TI


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

And another one


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Those are some serious whopper combos there Thommi! Enough to feed a small country lol.

Great combinations!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I switched from the Orcas back to the Kalmar V2.

Here is it with one of my most liked white dials and the black hands.

So, the watch is black/white/steel => finished - no additional colour needed. .


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Well done Grama73!! And superb pictures, I love them 

If I am not mistake it is the white full lumed, right?

I agree with you: the back & white simplicity of your K2 combo is awesome!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> If I am not mistake it is the white full lumed, right?


Right - it is the Dial 5 white full lumed.

Just playing a little bit...


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Love the Kalmar2 (so many great versions)*


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

A small change making a big differene in the look


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

KHAOS day today


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Stunning pictures again, thank you grama73


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

*dedicated to Rafy*,
the man who has to decide which H2O blue he likes more....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot my friend.

your pictures are awesome Grama73 

Yes =>> This blue one I want it badly !!!!!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

today, the watch pictures are dedicated to *the man who loves the strap "with a lot of holes" 










































































*


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

As always, very nice pictures. Thank you, grama73


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Grama73 thank you so much for all the pictures everyday. You are a real talent with the camera and add to that your amazing taste in watches, straps and their various combos - classy pics of a great collection.

You are sharing a treasure with us mate and thank you very much for that.

www.the


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Matthias, love your strap with the holes inside. Who made that strap?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Matthias, love your strap with the holes inside. Who made that strap?


Clemens you got a mail with more infos


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gramma,

Is that the cool grey dial or the silver dial?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Gramma,
> 
> Is that the cool grey dial or the silver dial?


Hi Danny, it is the dial 14 = silver chromed markers.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I changed from the aqua leather strap to a black one with turqouise thread - corresponding with the dial quite good 
It is really a very nice looking dial colour which makes a good mood.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the strap- can I know where you got it?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

I ordered a Kalmar 2 on the 12th of last month. This will be my first H2O and my first purchase 2016! I can hardly wait...


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> I ordered a Kalmar 2 on the 12th of last month. This will be my first H2O and my first purchase 2016! I can hardly wait...


And this is how the love affair starts... every time...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

JSal said:


> And this is how the love affair starts... every time...


Sal, you don't know the half of it... I couldn't make up my mind; the Kalmar 1 or the Kalmar 2 on pre-order. So, being a true WIS...I purchased the K1 on the 12th. Then, 10 days later, got in on the K1 pre-order. Two Kalmars (1 & 2) in two weeks... Seems I've contracted "H2O fever". xD


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Sal, you don't know the half of it... I couldn't make up my mind; the Kalmar 1 or the Kalmar 2 on pre-order. So, being a true WIS...I purchased the K1 on the 12th. Then, 10 days later, got in on the K1 pre-order. Two Kalmars (1 & 2) in two weeks... Seems I've contracted "H2O fever". xD


I have to warn you... there is no cure known to modern science... it's a lifetime sentence.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

JSal said:


> And this is how the love affair starts... every time...


100% hook line and sinker.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

JSal said:


> I have to warn you... there is no cure known to modern science... it's a lifetime sentence.


HA! well, if it's terminal...SOMEBODY will be the inheriting some "kick ass" dive watches. Hell, I may do it like Tut; (funeral attendee) "why is his suit sleeveless? Oh, I see... Selfish bastard." xD


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> HA! well, if it's terminal...SOMEBODY will be the inheriting some "kick ass" dive watches. Hell, I may do it like Tut; (funeral attendee) "why is his suit sleeveless? Oh, I see... Selfish bastard." xD


LoL... I never said it was terminal... but it never goes away.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar 2 with the Carbon chromed markers Dial and V-bezel 
Due to the snow with metal bracelet...


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't remember Clemens offering a carbon fiber dial.

Unless it was back in the early K1 days. 

I'm a suckers for a CF dial. I love it.


Edit: now is see it on the website and remember it.

Now I need one of these.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Unfortunately, the pictures are not as good as the dial deserves it.
I will try to take pictures that show better the optical depth of the dial.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

grama73 said:


> Unfortunately, the pictures are not as good as the dial deserves it.
> I will try to take pictures that show better the optical depth of the dial.


I'm sure it is nothing compared to when looking at it with the naked eye... that is what I love the most about a CF dial. The depth and 3D effect is amazing.

A good CF dial photo is about as hard to capture as a MOP dial photo is.

Although If anyone can do it I know you can.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

JSal said:


> I'm sure it is nothing compared to when looking at it with the naked eye... that is what I love the most about a CF dial. The depth and 3D effect is amazing.
> 
> A good CF dial photo is about as hard to capture as a MOP dial photo is.
> 
> Although If anyone can do it I know you can.


Thanks a lot - i will do my best....
Carbon dial..to be continued


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Today K2 with Dial 18 - i love this classy look - outside 

























































still trying to get some nice CF dial pics...perhaps tomorrow ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

grama73 said:


> Kalmar 2 with the Carbon chromed markers Dial and V-bezel
> Due to the snow with metal bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 6697450
> ...


Love that bezel...H2O made that one famous. Wish the Kalmar 1 had that bezel option.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I dream of a light grey CF Dial......I HAVE A DREAM


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Today i tried to make some pictures to get a better view on the carbon dial....


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I love the dial 18...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Grama73.

With your beautifully pictures: you made me like the dial 18 more andmore... I just put it on my H2O long wish list for the year


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Received my tracking information yesterday; my Kalnar 2 is due for delivery on Monday... Yay! xD


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Today = MOP on steel


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful pics Grama73.

www.the


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Beautiful pics Grama73.
> 
> www.the


Asrar,
I've noticed this for a long time but I figured you would eventually correct it.

Do you know that the link in your signature to your boutique is broken and all it says is "www.the" and it's a dead link.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

JSal said:


> Asrar,
> I've noticed this for a long time but I figured you would eventually correct it.
> 
> Do you know that the link in your signature to your boutique is broken and all it says is "www.the" and it's a dead link.


Yes I do John. Thank you for mentioning buddy.

The link will be complete very soon and I will inform you over email why it's been like this.

www.the


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

grama73 said:


> Today = MOP on steel
> View attachment 6792138


That's one heck of a nice piece of MOP. You got real lucky on that one.

It must be a real beauty with the naked eye if you can pick up so much color at any angle with the camera.

Wish my MOP on my MG was that nice. Don't get me wrong, I like mine a lot and have no complaints, but yours is exceptional.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

JSal said:


> It must be a real beauty with the naked eye if you can pick up so much color at any angle with the camera.


It is really a beauty, but your MG is also a beauty as i have seen on your pics! No need for sadness at all!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Awesome pictures, so much Clarity!!! It really put your K2 with nice dial 18 and 60mn bezel as its best looking


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Today, a very classical variation of the Kalmar 2 combined with a very classic strap.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Very very nice photo skills Gama!
Very nice collection as well


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Good morning Mr. FedEx...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Good morning Mr. FedEx...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Good morning Mr. FedEx...


Open the box already !!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Today, a very classical variation of the Kalmar 2 combined with a very classic strap.
> 
> View attachment 6803762
> View attachment 6803770
> ...


IMO the sterile bezel insert is the nicest of the K2 options. I have it on my OJ dial K2 and it hasn't been changed since I put it on. So fresh and so clean looking .


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Open the box already !!


Believe me; I'd love to put the world "on hold" and play with my new toy. But, duty calls...
Looking forward to getting this one on my wrist.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Black 'n' Blue


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grama73, I love this Strap 

Really a nice combo with your blue K2


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A little late to the party...but, glad I came. Nothing I can add to what's already been said about this timepiece; phenomenal altogether. Wears larger than its dimensions would suggest. Looking forward to the K1...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> A little late to the party...but, glad I came. Nothing I can add to what's already been said about this timepiece; phenomenal altogether. Wears larger than its dimensions would suggest. Looking forward to the K1...


Can i have a lume shot please?
Very rare to see this dial...nice dial and optimal matching yellow strap - great!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The first yellow dial k2 in the wild as far as I know! Glad to finally see one. Looks great! I think that would look sooo good with the sterile bezel option and a yellow Isofrane (if they made it in 24mm lug width)


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone have grey dial with Black and white handset?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orange time today...


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Full Lume day today and I love it


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

This thread needs an injection of vitamin C
































































The sterile bezel is so fresh and so clean .


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

HB32 said:


> Anyone have grey dial with Black and white handset?


I have the orange minute hand but this give you an idea of the look...


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks! So this is the grey dial or is that silver?



kscarrol said:


> I have the orange minute hand but this give you an idea of the look...
> 
> View attachment 6858890


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

That's the grey dial... Here's the photo from when I ordered the watch, courtesy the company website.


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Gotcha, looks like they removed the chrome rings from the grey dial then, this is what I see configured on the website.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Ah, different dials. Mine is shown on the website as ZB14 silver chromed markers. It is a matte grey dial but a bit lighter than the ZB10 Grey which is what your photos looks like. Still grey, just a different shade. Like the ZB10 grey too but preferred the chrome marker surrounds...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

White lume dial today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love it!!! 

Thanks Grama73.

I think this Full Lume dial in big K1 case will be gorgeous 

Rafy.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> The first yellow dial k2 in the wild as far as I know! Glad to finally see one. Looks great! I think that would look sooo good with the sterile bezel option and a yellow Isofrane (if they made it in 24mm lug width)


I believe they do make 24mm yellow Isofrane straps... That's a good idea Danny T; I need to work on that.


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Obris only offers rubber in 22 mm; in my opinion it works great. You won´t see it if you don´t know that the rubber only has 22 mm....



















and the red one....


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> I believe they do make 24mm yellow Isofrane straps... That's a good idea Danny T; I need to work on that.


No only 22 mm do not go to 24 I wish they did as I want a green one?????


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Black and white


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This is killing Grama73!!!

I love that combo.

Rafy.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

I really love the black and white theme, as long as you don't have the orange on the hands you can virtually put any colour/design strap combination you like to suit your mood.(like El Greto,s previous post) Literally any blue/green/orange/turquoise……..etc etc Its superb


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mancuniandragon said:


> No only 22 mm do not go to 24 I wish they did as I want a green one?????


...that's a "bummer".


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

grama73 said:


> Black and white
> 
> View attachment 6896386
> View attachment 6896450
> ...










This guy...wants his watch back.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dial 18 again with the grey H2O strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nice, very nice....

Good combo Grama73, and nice strap too.

I love this dial 18...


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

brings a little color to my day.... white face on red 22mm Obris rubber


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Colour up your life


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

What do you think is the best way to contact H2O about an order issue? After receiving my Kalmar II order recently...I discovered that the rubber strap was not included in the dive case.
So...it seems as if my "kit" was short a rubber strap.
I know Clemens has been busy... But, I did send an email, through normal channels, close to a week ago.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Perhaps you still wait a little bit.
I think Clemens is reading the H2O threads and perhaps after the marlin launch he has time to answer your mail after he read your post
otherwise i suggest phone but if the phonecall costs from the states are worth a rubberstrap i don´t know.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

He does take his time but as you know he is always busy but he will answer


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

color variation....


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orange


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sublime pictures... 

Sublime watch...

Thanks Grama73


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

out with the blue


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this blue K2 

Thanks Grama73


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The white one...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That's some seriously aggressive stitchng on the strap you have on the ****e dial K2. Is that Maddog or Diaboliq?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> That's some seriously aggressive stitchng on the strap you have on the ****e dial K2. Is that Maddog or Diaboliq?


Not at all - totally custom (by myself )

I named it "the chainsaw" - the saw teeth are made different on both side, so they match when the strap is closed.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

KHAOS time today...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice straps, Matthias! Especially the black with the white and orange yarn.  Have to try by myself in a lazy hour.

Today is the day of the specials: H2O KALMAR 2 DLC with damascus steel dial built on special request!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow.! That looks bada$$!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Not so special as the k2 dlc but it is blue


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Very nice straps, Matthias! Especially the black with the white and orange yarn.  Have to try by myself in a lazy hour.
> 
> Today is the day of the specials: H2O KALMAR 2 DLC with damascus steel dial built on special request!


*WOW*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> Not so special as the k2 dlc but it is blue
> 
> View attachment 7065074
> View attachment 7065122
> ...


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm lov'in your blue too!
Very nice - curious how it would look with a white ceramic bezel with SS hands?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

CJN said:


> I'm lov'in your blue too!
> Very nice - curious how it would look with a white ceramic bezel with SS hands?


I think it will also look great as there are no additional "not matching colours" in the suggested configuration,
chromed hands = polished case parts
white ceramic inlay = markers
and the blue dial itself =>


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orange Dial, brushed case, brushed hands again...love it


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

White one today...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

BLUE :-!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sunday = white again b-)


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

One questions to the experts here. Are the bezels of Kalmar 2 and Orca Dive case interchangeable?


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

I don´t think so, afaik the glas of the Orca is a little bit smaller than the Kalmar, so the inner diameter of the
bezel seems to be different.

But what I want to know: is it possible (and how) to change the bezel on the Kalmar 2 ?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

erdem said:


> One questions to the experts here. Are the bezels of Kalmar 2 and Orca Dive case interchangeable?


100% no - totally different systems


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

El Gerto,

It's quite simple: You need a watchmaker's knife and a plastic bag. You fold the bag around the knife, so as not to scratch the case of your beloved watch and then just apply enough pressure while inserting the wrapped knife between the bezel and the case, and start turning the bezel as if you would while adjusting before any dive. With any luck, it will come off very easily. I've changed my ss V bezel to a bronze rimmed ceramic one just as I described. You will need to turn the second bezel while applying downward pressure when installing it.

Here's no 77 saying hi from Istanbul. As far as I could track, before the guy I bought it from, it belonged to *drster* who sold it here, and before that it belonged to *tigardleonardo*, who also sold it here. Well, rest assured guys, your watch is in good hands now and I really like it very much.

Here is a crappy cellphone picture, superposed with one of its sales pictures on the background.

Good luck,
Erdem











El Gerto said:


> I don´t think so, afaik the glas of the Orca is a little bit smaller than the Kalmar, so the inner diameter of the
> bezel seems to be different.
> 
> But what I want to know: is it possible (and how) to change the bezel on the Kalmar 2 ?


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you grama73, I better start saving for an Orca then


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's no 77 saying hi from Istanbul. As far as I could track, before the guy I bought it from, it belonged to drster who sold it here, and before that it belonged to tigardleonardo, who also sold it here. Well, rest assured guys, your watch is in good hands now and I really like it very much.

Here is a crappy cellphone picture, superposed with one of its sales pictures on the background.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orange on "chainsaw" strap


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice strap work Gamma!


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

CJN said:


> Nice strap work Gamma!


Thanks!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

You cannot use bezels of the ORCA on the KALMAR that's for sure. And it doesn't work the other way around too.

You are better of not changing bezels on the ORCA as it's quite tough and not really designed for bezel changes.

On the K2 however, it's possible to change bezel. All you need to do is use a bezel knife or a vey think knife to push the bezel upwards or lift it/separate it from the case while turning the bezel. (Ofcourse anti clockwise) and the bezel should lift up and separate from the case on its own.

When installing a new bezel just push it back onto the case firmly and evenly from all sides and you should hear a click.

The easiest thing to do is get yourself a bezel extractor tool from Bergeon or other makers and that will make life much easier and will keep the case of your watch intact.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

B L U E


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous pictures


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys, has anyone thought of or actually got any pics of the blue dial with orange hands. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar 2 - white full lume dial on orange rubber


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

almost lunch-time


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orange time


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Hi Grama !

I like you rubber-straps; can you give me/us an idea what these are ?!

Thanks in advance !


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

White again...useless to say i am still in love


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Titan...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Superb pictures Grama73 

My K2 OT 8K is dreaming about this thick Turbine Bezel


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? 8000m Oceanic Edition


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

MOP


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

the relatively rare dial 14 - silver chromed marker


----------



## pam422 (Mar 12, 2016)

grama73 said:


> Orange time
> 
> View attachment 7215146


Hi,
great watch, fabulous color, nice pictures.

Is this the ZB04 or the ZB11 Dial?
By the way, I see you also have a white dial, I can't configure such a dial on the h2o site, do you know if it is going to be available or was it only available for the launch?
Thanks for you great pictures, it helps a lot.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

pam422 said:


> Hi,
> great watch, fabulous color, nice pictures.
> 
> Is this the ZB04 or the ZB11 Dial?
> ...


Hello,
it is the dial (ZB)11 - not the full lume dial (ZB)4
the full lume white dial was out of stock at the k2 but at the moment is reproduced for the Kalmar 1

Here is a picture which shows really good the colour differences between dial4 and 11 (borrowed from H2O)


----------



## pam422 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you very much grama73,

I think I'm in for the orange as unfortunately the white full lume is out of stock.
But then again, a titan case... too much choice!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Inspired by Ken (mekenical) i will do a Kalmar 2 week => day 1/7:
Case: Kalmar 2
Dial: 5 full lume white
Handset: black-orange
Strap: custom (myself)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Inspired by Ken (mekenical) i will do a Kalmar 2 week => day 2/7:
Case: Kalmar 2 Titan5
Dial: 22 black high gloss
Handset: chrome
Strap: H2O


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

K1 vs. K2


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Inspired by Ken (mekenical) i will do a Kalmar 2 week => day 3/7:
Case: Kalmar 2
Dial: 8 blue
Handset: black
Strap: custom (myself)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Inspired by Ken (mekenical) i will do a Kalmar 2 week => day 4/7:
Case: Kalmar 2
Dial: 18 
Handset: chrome
Strap: H2O


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> Inspired by Ken (mekenical) i will do a Kalmar 2 week => day 4/7:
> Case: Kalmar 2
> Dial: 18
> Handset: chrome
> ...


Beautiful, Awesome photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Inspired by Ken (mekenical) i will do a Kalmar 2 week => day 5/7:
Case: Kalmar 2
Dial: 15 carbon
Handset: chrome
Strap: custom (Martú)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Inspired by Ken (mekenical) i will do a Kalmar 2 week => day 6/7:
Case: Kalmar 2
Dial: 5 full lume white
Handset: black
Strap: custom (SteveoStraps)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with this Black & White combo. Awesome!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Went a little bit "Off The Wall" with the K2 OT today 

Dressed in red and bought some old kicks to go with it.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Inspired by Ken (mekenical) i will do a Kalmar 2 week => day 7/7:
Case: Kalmar 2
Dial: 11 orange
Handset: silver brushed
Strap: rubber orange


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar II on black canvas.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

This canvas looks really good - is it H2O or different?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

H2o and very nice too. Thanks. 


Sent from my 9007X using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> H2o and very nice too. Thanks.


Thanks for info! 
funny, i have the black H2O canvas "in stock" but didn´t use it till now, forgot about it and when i saw your pics it is a real eye-opener....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

on stingray...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

for *Rafy* who wanted to see the Tungum V-bezel combined with the Carbon dial (chromed hands):


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

grama73 said:


> for *Rafy* who wanted to see the Tungum V-bezel combined with the Carbon dial (chromed hands):
> 
> View attachment 7619346
> View attachment 7619354
> ...


As my daughters would say...OMG!

I WANT!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> for *Rafy* who wanted to see the Tungum V-bezel combined with the Carbon dial (chromed hands):


Thanks a lot Grama73. Very nice, and rare H2O Tungum V-bezel, I wish to see more photos of these nice K2 Tungum bezel on the forum. It is something I have in mind and on my wish list 

Great pictures Grama73


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ot, anyone having problems connecting to their website?? I been trying since yesterday

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Same for me


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

anyone any ideal what is happening??? I been trying to go in to order that H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE since yesterday..... it like 12 hours and no updates.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I just checked it and all was working fine.
I could open the Orca Bronze and add it to my wishlist without problem.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

still can't connect to the site vie my computer


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

tekong said:


> still can't connect to the site vie my computer


You should get that computer looked at.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar II full lume dial.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

tekong said:


> still can't connect to the site vie my computer


Same problem, you are Singapore? me from Thailand. Could not get the website with Chrome or Opera. I was able to reach with TOR browser , there you can put in certain country specific Exit Nodes for a specific routing. PM me for more info if required.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

The site was up this time yesterday but down this morning. I expect there's an outage or routing issue somewhere. Probably for the best anyway, I was having too much fun with the config generator and I don't feel like having an awkward conversation about the state of my credit card.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi,

I got some troubles too yesterday (30/03) from Dubai, where the H2O website was up and down for 5-10mn at around 1-2 PM (GMT). Since it works perfectly 

But if you said it works OK only thought Tor: it means to me that it might be blocked by your local ISP, which is doing security filtering. I just did some quick checking, the site was reported blacklisted by select public Internet organization fighting against SPAM, and other bad stuff. Also if your local ISP is doing checking on those blackslists as I am suspecting: you will not be able to get access to it via Direct Internet access.









In the same time I was thinking of possible Website or ISP upgrades / or troubles. The h2o-watch.com domain is hosted on 2 redundant DNS servers (cluster): ns.namespace4you.de (80.67.16.124) and ns2.namespace4you.de (193.223.77.3) which presently do not have proper health. So I hope it is just temporary and will get solved fast by itself, and you will be able to access the H2O website very soon. If not Clemens will call his ISP to check and fix that 









Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Think it greater force at work, u shall not buy watch..

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

still can't connect to the site, at least give us some updates on the FB


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

tekong said:


> still can't connect to the site, at least give us some updates on the FB


Hi,

Can you just tell me which ISP (Internet Service Provider) you are using?

I will contact their System Administrators to white list the domain "h2o-watch.com" from their filtering.

Rafy.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

singnet.


Singapore


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I can access the site from Australia again.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Managed to placed a order for the watch but input the wrong email account... I am thinking I am so screwed..... 

Please see this cry for help 

Already send a email requesting the change of contact....

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

For Rafy some more Tungum pics - this time outside for some daylight pictures.
i love this special colour of the tungum - never thought this honestly...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

So from my side I have no problems to access my pages.  I have also checked if the server is on one of the SPAM Black lists listed and it isn´t. So I hope problems are solved now and everyone could access the pages.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

The site was inaccessible for about 6 hours from Canada about 36hrs ago... 
all good since.

What I want to purchase isn't listed yet anyway...
D.......


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Can someone from the company please look into my purchase issues, I put in the wrong email. I don't want to lost this watch

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> For Rafy some more Tungum pics - this time outside for some daylight pictures.
> i love this special colour of the tungum - never thought this honestly...


Gorgeous Grama73!!

Simply superb with that Carbon dial. I think I like this combo more and more 

Thanks a lot, you made my day with your beautiful pictures


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Possibility of a mop dial on the left side crown watch? 

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

For my friend Rafy, who wanted to see especially this version


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot Grama73,

I confirm this Tungum V-Bezel on the K2 blue dial is magnificent 

So now it is clear to me => I need to get H2O Tungum Bezels!!!

I like the blue and yellow matching, and with your nice strap, it is excellent Grama73, well done, and thanks again 

Rafy.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

And the last set of the "Tungum V-Bezel Series" for some time - the wonderful dial 18


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> For my friend Rafy, who wanted to see especially this version
> 
> Alluring


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

grama73 said:


> And the last set of the "Tungum V-Bezel Series" for some time - the wonderful dial 18


Was that bezel a special order?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

daforg said:


> Was that bezel a special order?


On the H2O website, you can buy additional spare bezels in the accessories section.

Ersatzteile für die H2O KALMAR 2 / spare parts for H2O KALMAR 2

Then with a good tool: "Bergeon bezel extractor" you can easily swap bezel, and do different look to your H2O watch.

Check some posts done by "Danny_T", he explains and shows that bezel swap in several posts.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> On the H2O website, you can buy additional spare bezels in the accessories section.
> 
> Ersatzteile für die H2O KALMAR 2 / spare parts for H2O KALMAR 2
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> On the H2O website, you can buy additional spare bezels in the accessories section.
> 
> Ersatzteile für die H2O KALMAR 2 / spare parts for H2O KALMAR 2
> 
> ...


Are you able to change out the bezels on the Orcas as well?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

rosborn said:


> Are you able to change out the bezels on the Orcas as well?


No, for the Orca the system is totally different. Never use any bezel extractors types on the Orca bezel => It will not work.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> For Rafy some more Tungum pics - this time outside for some daylight pictures.
> i love this special colour of the tungum - never thought this honestly...
> 
> That Tungum has a damn good look, I really like your combo.
> ...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> On the H2O website, you can buy additional spare bezels in the accessories section.
> 
> Ersatzteile für die H2O KALMAR 2 / spare parts for H2O KALMAR 2
> 
> ...


I wonder what bezel would go on the MG. probably nothing would come close. What about a Black DLC turbine. Is there such an animal?
I don't think there is for K2.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

INFO FROM FACEBOOK concerning H2O Website

*JFYI: SERVER MAINTAINANCE
*
* Currently our internet server will be maintained and therefore the internet pages are not available. Also our email system, which is hosted on the same server, is not available. I´m expecting that everything is up and running again within the next 1-2 days.*
* Sorry for your invonvenience!*


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Time for an in house server.


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Here my Kalmar 2 Tungum Team.
All of them have a 8000m bottom - I like big once!!!!!!!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Thommi said:


> Here my Kalmar 2 Tungum Team.
> All of them have a 8000m bottom - I like big once!!!!!!!


Gorgeous collection!
Site is still down. WUS photos will have to do for now.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi dear Thommi,

Yes I confirm => Gorgeous 

Yes this big 8K back are matching perfectly. I am afraid: I am having the same taste for the big ones too 

Well done Monsieur Thommi!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The domains are now being transferred to my new provider and in the next days the shop will be back again. At least a short H2O info page is coming up now and I´m confident also the remaining tasks will be completed soon.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The domains are now being transferred to my new provider and in the next days the shop will be back again. At least a short H2O info page is coming up now and I´m confident also the remaining tasks will be completed soon.


Good to hear that this problem will be solved within the next days.
I don´t get a short info page but this doesn´t matter when it is runing proper in a short period of time


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thommi said:


> Here my Kalmar 2 Tungum Team.
> All of them have a 8000m bottom - I like big once!!!!!!!


congrats thommi, a really nice collection!

they are all the same from the case basic form - in a positive sense! - but completely different in the look - this is what i really like!!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Thommi said:


> Here my Kalmar 2 Tungum Team.
> All of them have a 8000m bottom - I like big once!!!!!!!


Seriously nice Dude.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Thommi said:


> Here my Kalmar 2 Tungum Team.
> All of them have a 8000m bottom - I like big once!!!!!!!


Wow! What a collection Thommi! I really love the mixed metals.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The domains are now being transferred to my new provider and in the next days the shop will be back again. At least a short H2O info page is coming up now and I´m confident also the remaining tasks will be completed soon.


Glad to hear it will be back soon.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

This is a post which is specially dedicated to my friend *Asrar*.

With this pictures i just want to say "*thank you*"!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll toast to that! A great man indeed.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful Grama73 

Good news this morning the H2O website seems to be up and running, and so far the speed / performance from Dubai are superb 

Champagne!!!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Good news this morning the H2O website seems to be up and running, and so far the speed / performance from Dubai are superb


wonderful so i can reduce the mood stabilizer pills


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Grama73 thank you so much for the comment.

This pictures and that combo is just mind blowing. Only you can think of that and execute something like that.

Like Danny did with the bezel.

I think Clemens does Customization and great ones like Matthias, Danny and Rafy do - Specialization to the Customized.

Just too good guys.

Bill, you always have a kind word for me. I am so humbled everytime. You are a very kind man yourself and someone who I learn from.

Now let's gets back to pics. Rafy still missing your pics.

And by the way, Rafy I am coming to Dubai soon. See you my French brother.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

grama73 said:


> This is a post which is specially dedicated to my friend *Asrar*.
> 
> With this pictures i just want to say "*thank you*"!
> 
> ...


Seriously sharp looking watch!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some more of the K2 MG MOP


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Grama73 thank you so much for the comment.
> 
> And by the way, Rafy I am coming to Dubai soon. See you my French brother.
> 
> The Watch Boutique


Hi Asrar,

Today During my lunch time I went to buy a big box for my H2O babies, as the family is growing and growing  And again passing in front of that shop with high brand French shoes doing crazy offers: I could not resist... So I got a top class new pair of shoes made of real nice Croco and soft leather inside. I think it will be perfect matching with the K2 OT 8K and the Croco Maddog strap that I have. You should come soon to Dubai Asrar; good offers like that do not stay long: 380 USD for a such perfect quality, brand and hide: again impossible to say no. Of course I will have to hide them to my wife this evening when I will be back home  (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Wonderful leather to make straps Rafy, start cutting.....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> Wonderful leather to make straps Rafy, start cutting.....


Very good idea Grama73, as the Croco leather is superb


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

on stingray shoes w' Maddog buckle...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Your yellow combo is "Simply Gorgeous" Watermanxxl!!! 

I am following you on that


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Your yellow combo is "Simply Gorgeous" Watermanxxl!!!
> 
> I am following you on that


I consider that a "high compliment" coming from you Rafy. xD Your combos are phenomenal...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Silver dialed K2 today


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hallo Matthias,
thanks for showing its awesome combi !!!!

Marc


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Silver dialed K2 today
> 
> View attachment 7855874
> View attachment 7855882
> ...


Magnificent shots as usual.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Finally joined the H2O club. Love the mop dial!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orange Dial 11 - brushed hands


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Superb Grama73...

I love this Orange K2 too much!!! 

Your orange strange is sublime... I am speechless...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I can play the OJ game too 

My favourite k2 bezel for me is this sterile one. So sleek and clean looking. Absolutely love it.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hehe it seems that I had been super lucky today 

I managed to get my K2 delivery directly from the FedEx Cargo warehouse inside the airport (money helping of course and by-passing all customs: LoL), just 1h before the boarding of my flight starts, I think only in Dubai I can do that, knowing that it left Clemens's house less than 2 days back 

So this K2 is a future globetrotter: Germany, Dubai, and now leaving to Turkey in less than 2 days, then back to Dubai in a week.









Get ready for its first X-Ray Checking 









Relaxing at the Business lounge. I am planning to open the box and discover this new H2O gem at +10.000 feet (LoL) a wonderful flight in perspective...


----------



## THESKIFFGUY (May 4, 2016)

Knoc said:


> Fierce pics of a damn fine piece. Wish I had the wrists to pull this off!!!!


AWESOMENESS

I so wish this would be made in a <40MM for smaller wrists, thin it up a lil.... I just want an awesome freedive / dive watch...recreational and this is all me ... just too small a wrist...o|


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Hehe it seems that I had been super lucky today
> 
> I managed to get my K2 delivery directly from the FedEx Cargo warehouse inside the airport (money helping of course and by-passing all customs: LoL), just 1h before the boarding of my flight starts, I think only in Dubai I can do that, knowing that it left Clemens's house less than 2 days back
> 
> ...


OPEN THE PACKAGE ALREADY LOL

Whats inside that envelope!

Nice meal BTW! First class life I see....lol....I ride the back of the bus!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Danny,

Just received my first Kalmar 2 (standard version). It was an explosion of happiness when I opened the boss... This blue K2 is a MUST HAVE!!! I wanted it badly for long long time => Big mega thank you to Clemens 

As usual Clemens strap is amazing, I love it too much, super soft and comfortable.

Yes this watch is "First Class". I am away traveling in Economy even for business, all my company is eco...  But this watch is bringing me good luck, I got upgraded on my flight


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sweet! Yes that dial is phenominal. Congrats and enjoy your growing h2o collection


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Love the watch you already wearing and the one you unboxed on the flight too, Rafy.

Super nice collection. Wear it well buddy.

And I also love the classy chequered jacket. That's a super classy way to travel.

All going well in that pic the H2O Dress ORCA + classic checks tweed jacket + stylish loafers.

Rafy the Style Boss.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Looking good, these bezels are all gone.
I was looking Into one for myself. 
I'm sure Clemens will have a new production run, soon.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

A blue dial feeding frenzy, ready go.....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic Ken, your pictures really shows the beauty of the K2 blue dial  

Your, Grama73, Danna, etc.. are having the secret to make so clear and net photos: amazing, I need to learn this special secret too


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Ken that's an amazing set up with the ISO. That's the best combination I have seen of this blue dial. The dial really pops out to me in this one.

As Rafy said it, you are a master photographer.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

mekenical said:


>


That is a great blue dial.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I love it...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I Love It even MORE  (LoL)

Great picture Grama73, and Top Class configuration of the K2, well done man


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> I Love It even MORE  (LoL)
> 
> Great picture Grama73, and Top Class configuration of the K2, well done man


Damn, hot baby hot!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Navy style today for this beautiful Kalmar 2 Blue Dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Stunning, Rafy!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Ken asked me today about the status of the H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL. His email brought back this awesome K2 version into my mind as I have tried to forget them due to the super high workload this version is causing to prepare. One single watch needs about 2 full working days to finish perfectly including all etching and polishing. Checked my existing stock of these cases and in total - if complete etching/polishing process runs perfect without defects - 16x K2 DAMASCUS STEEL incl. case back made from DAMASCUS STEEL and 3x K2 DAMASCUS STEEL watches with normal SS case back could be produced.

Here is an image from today of the DAMASCUS STEEL bezel in RAW condition / not etched + just polished









Picture after etching the first K2 DAMASCUS STEEL case:


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Ken asked me today about the status of the H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL. His email brought back this awesome K2 version into my mind as I have tried to forget them due to the super high workload this version is causing to prepare. One single watch needs about 2 full working days to finish perfectly including all etching and polishing. Checked my existing stock of these cases and in total - if complete etching/polishing process runs perfect without defects - 16x K2 DAMASCUS STEEL incl. case back made from DAMASCUS STEEL and 3x K2 DAMASCUS STEEL watches with normal SS case back could be produced.
> 
> Here is an image from today of the DAMASCUS STEEL bezel in RAW condition / not etched + just polished
> 
> ...


 SIMPLY STUNNING Clemens, Put me down for one of these!!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Ken asked me today about the status of the H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL. His email brought back this awesome K2 version into my mind as I have tried to forget them due to the super high workload this version is causing to prepare. One single watch needs about 2 full working days to finish perfectly including all etching and polishing. Checked my existing stock of these cases and in total - if complete etching/polishing process runs perfect without defects - 16x K2 DAMASCUS STEEL incl. case back made from DAMASCUS STEEL and 3x K2 DAMASCUS STEEL watches with normal SS case back could be produced.
> 
> Here is an image from today of the DAMASCUS STEEL bezel in RAW condition / not etched + just polished
> 
> ...


Clemens,
Well I can't say that I'm not super excited about Damascus steel. As a cook I have a couple of Japanese knives. I just love them, not only because of the balance in the knife but because they hold thier polish and require little maintenance to keep sharp.
Anyway, let's move on. 
I have 2 words that are closer to my mind.

Numero uno:
Hydra

numero due:

well it's polished


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Clemens,
possible to read my email about my order and get back to me?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Your email was already answered. 
_____

SPECIAL EDITIONS:
On weekly basis we will offer *special editions* of the H2O and HELBERG line-up, which are usually not available inside our online store. These special editions will become available in quantities of 1x-5x pieces only. We reserve the right to reproduce the special editions at later stage if there is a certain demand for a specific model.

Expect special editions from our H2O KALMAR 1 / H2O KALMAR 2 / H2O KALMAR OCEANICTIME 6000M 8000M / H2O ORCA / HELBERG CH1 / HELBERG CH6 / HELBERG CH8 series.
*Check in on regular basis as these special editions. Our target is to introduce new model on weekly basis every Monday at 12:00 German time.*

On Monday we will start with a H2O KALMAR 2 SPECIAL EDITION. 
SS / BLUE DIAL / TURBINE BEZEL / 6K FLAT CRYSTAL / 6K CASE BACK / incl. original BLUE ISOFRANE strap + black H2O leather strap with H2O CNC buckle

The sales start of this H2O KALMAR 2 BLUE special edition is 09.05.2016 at 12:00 German time.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

15x because one will be mine, I love the Damascus K2


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The blue dial special edition K2 is looking fantastic with the matching isofrane. Wow!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

12:00 noon? or 12:00 midnight? for the release of the special editions?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I've really got my eye on this. One question though, seeing as this is a K2 with the 6k backing, does that mean the entire watch is titanium grade 5? Or will the watch itself be stainless steel like the original K2 model?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It will be available at *12:00PM* *BERLIN *TIME! So it will be early in the morning in the US and late afternoon in Australia.

BTW, the case is made from SS! One model of the K2 SS passed this week the 10.000M pressure test.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> It will be available at *12:00PM* *BERLIN *TIME! So it will be early in the morning in the US and late afternoon in Australia.
> 
> BTW, the case is made from SS! One model of the K2 SS passed this week the 10.000M pressure test.


too cool!!!! I know I'll need the 10k depth rating for the possible rain it might face...haha. I love love love my Kalmar 2 with its teeny tiny 3k depth rating.

Also, the 12pm time Berlin will equate to 5:00am Central/Standard CONUS


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> It will be available at *12:00PM* *BERLIN *TIME! So it will be early in the morning in the US and late afternoon in Australia.
> 
> BTW, the case is made from SS! One model of the K2 SS passed this week the 10.000M pressure test.


Yeah, normally in summer you are 12 hours behind us, NZST. At the moment you are 10 hours behind, which would make Australia 8 hours ahead. Or Western Australia 6 hours ahead.
So midday in Berlin, that would be 8pm in Australian eastern states and 10 pm in NZ. Not quite late afternoon. Unless you mean WA. That would be 6pm. Then you would be correct,
Blah blah blah
Cheers


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

My navy blue shield dial Kalmar 2 - not a part of the "special edition series" as it was ordered and delivered before...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> My navy blue shield dial Kalmar 2 - not a part of the "special edition series" as it was ordered and delivered before...
> 
> View attachment 8108314
> View attachment 8108322
> ...


Really nice !


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The "Black Version" of the Kalmar 2 shield dial turbine series


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Due to today's weather conditions => "Black and White"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the Kalmar 2 blue light dial.... And likes the sun too much... 

Just some pictures taken on the parking. Its blue turquoise colour is so pure, so vivid, so fresh... Hum... I think I want to go for a dive (LoL)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> I am in love with the Kalmar 2 blue light dial.... And likes the sun too much...
> 
> Just some pictures taken on the parking. Its blue turquoise colour is so pure, so vivid, so fresh... Hum... I think I want to go for a dive (LoL)
> 
> ...


Snappy dresser you are Rafy... xD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 blue dial with blue stingray strap and titanium Damascus buckle. I like this match


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Time to eat  (LoL) And relaxing under magnolia tree


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sorry guys... I cannot stop to photography this blue Kalmar 2 under all angles => simply too beautiful


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That is a killer combo Rafy. Love the Damascus pattern on that buckle. 

That thing screams exotic.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Jaw-dropping Rafy. Extraordinary.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Never apologies, one day I hope you'll put it on your wrist. That buckle is mesmerising .


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently working out some additions for Grama73. Ready for pickup on Tuesday! And MANY more to come today! 

H2O KALMAR 2 DLC MG 6000M


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No2: Ready for pickup on Tuesday


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

What the hecK?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous… from Gorgeous...

Thinking to add that white dial K2 on my list too  (LoL) 

Amazing work Clemens!!! Congratulation, I know someone who will get super happy on Tuesday


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, that´s true! Will be interesting to see what else I have to built when he sees all available parts and unreleased products.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

So we have to go to Germany now to access unreleased parts?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Clemens, mop dial, can be fixed to the destro? 
Any dome to match?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

MOP is not possible to be used as destro version with crown at 09:00. The dial feets are made for crown at 03:00.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Ken, you are always invited!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> So we have to go to Germany now to access unreleased parts?


Factory direct has its privileges


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I have to bow down to grama73. Holy crap is all I can say !


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> MOP is not possible to be used as destro version with crown at 09:00. The dial feets are made for crown at 03:00.


Tks, no harm dreaming


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

You know, I just realized what would be so killer looking !!??

A solid STERILE turbine bezel!

Clemens I'll take one please


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I will be content to just get one exotic bezel
Damascus
...for my most anticipated... Hydra.
It's essential!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

If Clemens offered a turbine bezel on the Kalmar 2 I'd probably grab another one. Solid turbine bezel or turbine bezel with ceramic insert with the blue dial or if ever offered again, the white MOP dial.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is mine. Love it!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently working out some additions for Grama73. Ready for pickup on Tuesday! And MANY more to come today!
> 
> H2O KALMAR 2 DLC MG 6000M


A real beauty. Nice to see the strap idea matches and with some patina on the MG bezel it will get better day by day ;-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Anybody see the special edition for this week?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The special edition will come a few days leter as I have to assemble in accord for a customer coming tomorrow. No time so far, but I have an idea what to launch.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The special edition will come a few days leter as I have to assemble in accord for a customer coming tomorrow. No time so far, but I have an idea what to launch.


I have an idea what I'm looking for!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Danny:
Love yer Kalmar H20!!! Deeeelicious
But then you knew that already from WB's didn't you?

Art.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL, tell me, Ken!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

sorry, double post


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Case: Damascus
Bezel: Damascus
Dial: Black glossy Shield
Caseback: Damascus 
Handset: Chrome
Crystal: domed
Movement: 2892-2
Bracelet: SS


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The special edition will come a few days leter as I have to assemble in accord for a customer coming tomorrow. No time so far, but I have an idea what to launch.


Thank goodness, I was worried you wouldn't have a release this week.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL:
The damascus watches are challenging and will require about 2 days of preparation for one single watch. In total I have 19 cases available and one of the is for myself. So in total just 18 watches could be sold. All Damascus steel watches must be produced in one step to ensure all are having similar properties, like etching depth etc. So unfortunately a fast shot in the weekly special editions is impossible. But I think this could be a project with a pre-order that starts at around SEPTEMBER 2016.  All parts of the H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL are already produced and in stock. So as soon as they are sold they are gone for ever.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL:
> The damascus watches are challenging and will require about 2 days of preparation for one single watch. In total I have 19 cases available and one of the is for myself. So in total just 18 watches could be sold. All Damascus steel watches must be produced in one step to ensure all are having similar properties, like etching depth etc. So unfortunately a fast shot in the weekly special editions is impossible. But I think this could be a project with a pre-order that starts at around SEPTEMBER 2016.  All parts of the H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL are already produced and in stock. So as soon as they are sold they are gone for ever.


I figured you might say that!
...next on my radar is
Case:Ti
Caseback:Ti 6000m or 8000m
Bracelet:Ti
Crystal:6000m or 8000m domed
Bezel:Ti Ceramic inlay
Dial: Blue dial 08 (smurf)
Hands: Black/Orange
Movement: 2892-2


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> I figured you might say that!
> ...next on my radar is
> Case:Ti
> Caseback:Ti 6000m or 8000m
> ...


This is close to what I'd want. Mine would be

Case - Ti
Caseback - Ti 6000m
Bracelet - Ti
Crystal - 6000m
Bezel - Ti solid sterile (square and turbine)
Dial - OG kalmar 1 smurf blue dial 8
Handset - OG Kalmar 1 matte silver handset
Movt - Eta 2892

Oh and Clemens make that 17 Damascus to be available!! It's a MUST HAVE FOR ME


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

mekenical said:


> I figured you might say that!
> ...next on my radar is
> Case:Ti
> Caseback:Ti 6000m or 8000m
> ...


It's amazing, I hadn't visited this thread in a couple of days. Got my Kalmar II back from my watch guy today (had an issue with power reserve but all resolved now). I decided I have the itch for another Kalmar in the near future and just emailed Clemens asking if it was possible for a setup almost identical to this (I'm ok with the standard 3k crystal/caseback or 6k crystal/caseback setup and I'd be ok with a 2824-2 movement but definitely wanting the Ti5 case/bracelet) but besides that, the exact setup.

Also asked if it was possible for a GMT setup on the Kalmar II (similar to the GMT option for the Orca).


----------



## d4rk89 (Feb 18, 2016)

Really like that blue dial kalmar but it would better match if it had black dots instead of white for ceramic bezel. Including new black handset it would be killer combo.

Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Danny T said:


> This is close to what I'd want. Mine would be
> 
> Case - Ti
> Caseback - Ti 6000m
> ...


Could you make that 16??


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

15


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

14 


ndw6 said:


> 15


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Grama:
Ah luvs me some Bronze!!!!
Thats about the size of it
Have 24 (oops delete that) Have 25 watches. And nary a Bronzie to be seen
Gotta work on that situation!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ive already called dibs on one of the Damascus.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> This is close to what I'd want. Mine would be
> 
> Case - Ti
> Caseback - Ti 6000m
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Ken / Danny, I like your Damascus and Ti smurf blue stuff  

It seems we are having the same taste and wishes guys


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wrist shot 

This blue aqua strap is becoming really too soft after swimming  I know I should not go into with the sea water with leather strap... but I cannot resist


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone know if I were to pick up a 6k Kalmar 2 with 2892 movement if I'll be able to purchase a blue dial from Clemens and transplant it in to the watch vs. the Oceanic dial?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> Anyone know if I were to pick up a 6k Kalmar 2 with 2892 movement if I'll be able to purchase a blue dial from Clemens and transplant it in to the watch vs. the Oceanic dial?


I'm sending you a PM. I found someone selling the exact watch you're looking for.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JSal said:


> I'm sending you a PM. I found someone selling the exact watch you're looking for.


Welcome back bro!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it bad that in the last week I've pulled the trigger on two pre-owned H2Os: a GMT Orca torpedo and the Kalmar 2 6k OT? Especially seeing as they will both be sidelined for a little while once my Ti5 Hydra shows up (hopefully in the next week or two tops)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> Is it bad that in the last week I've pulled the trigger on two pre-owned H2Os: a GMT Orca torpedo and the Kalmar 2 6k OT? Especially seeing as they will both be sidelined for a little while once my Ti5 Hydra shows up (hopefully in the next week or two tops)


Nah that's just a warm up around here lol.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> Is it bad that in the last week I've pulled the trigger on two pre-owned H2Os: a GMT Orca torpedo and the Kalmar 2 6k OT? Especially seeing as they will both be sidelined for a little while once my Ti5 Hydra shows up (hopefully in the next week or two tops)


Yes you should be punished! your officially addicted to the watches. congrats on the two recent acquisitions.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm beginning to notice that. The biggest issues is seeing pics from Grama, DannyT, and Rafy. As soon as I see another setup that blows my mind I feel the need to get one. My biggest one I'm after now is a K2 blue dial.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-editions/h2o-kalmar2-blue-turb-iso-1991000001.html


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> I'm beginning to notice that. The biggest issues is seeing pics from Grama, DannyT, and Rafy. As soon as I see another setup that blows my mind I feel the need to get one. My biggest one I'm after now is a K2 blue dial.


Thats normal your not alone!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-editions/h2o-kalmar2-blue-turb-iso-1991000001.html


I saw that one and almost pulled the trigger on it but I'm after the ZB08 blue dial. That one just pops to me!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> I saw that one and almost pulled the trigger on it but I'm after the ZB08 blue dial. That one just pops to me!


Yes, you me and a few others!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

So should I offer the Special Edition with dial 08? I have only 5-6 blue dial 08 left, so when they are gone they are gone.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> So should I offer the Special Edition with dial 08? I have only 5-6 blue dial 08 left, so when they are gone they are gone.


Im in! If you will.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> So should I offer the Special Edition with dial 08? I have only 5-6 blue dial 08 left, so when they are gone they are gone.


You should definitely do one with the 08 dial......make 5 of them....and sell me the extra one dial possibly?!?!?!?!?? I really want to transplant the dial in to my incoming 6kOT so I can rock a Ti5 08 blue dial setup!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> You should definitely do one with the 08 dial......make 5 of them....and sell me the extra one dial possibly?!?!?!?!?? I really want to transplant the dial in to my incoming 6kOT so I can rock a Ti5 08 blue dial setup!


with them being so limited you will have to buy the whole watch would be my opinion.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

mekenical said:


> with them being so limited you will have to buy the whole watch would be my opinion.


Oh, I have little faith I'd be able to get a hold of a dial on its own. And damn I'd for sure buy a Ti5 K2 08 dial build.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> Oh, I have little faith I'd be able to get a hold of a dial on its own. And damn I'd for sure buy a Ti5 K2 08 dial build.


Them dials use to be up on the site for sale but....that was back in the early days! and I think SS Or Ti Grade 5 would be the hot ticket with the blue smurf dial.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Them dials use to be up on the site for sale but....that was back in the early days! and I think SS Or Ti Grade 5 would be the hot ticket with the blue smurf dial.


Always sucks gettin in the game a bit late.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> Always sucks gettin in the game a bit late.


I can think of a few that I slept on and they got away...like the Damascus and Tungum Kalmar.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

mekenical said:


> I can think of a few that I slept on and they got away...like the Damascus and Tungum Kalmar.


I'm just glad I got my preorder in for the Ti Hydra a few days before it closed although of course I didn't order any extra bezels and now I'm kicking myself for that.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> I'm just glad I got my preorder in for the Ti Hydra a few days before it closed although of course I didn't order any extra bezels and now I'm kicking myself for that.


Yeah and I never did see the damascus bezels for the Hydra I guess they arent available. I was looking forward to those.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Yeah and I never did see the damascus bezels for the Hydra I guess they arent available. I was looking forward to those.


Those would have been absolutely killer.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> Those would have been absolutely killer.


yeah id like to get one with blue sapphires set into the 12-3-6-9 positions


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

on custom stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Dial and strap are are 100% match! Awesome!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Yeah and I never did see the damascus bezels for the Hydra I guess they arent available. I was looking forward to those.


Last I remember from Clemens on the issue (in CH10 thread) was post #911 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=20596825

I based my whole configuration on this...

I did Full-Ti-Jacket
But I added spare DLC bezel also.

There were other mentions with pics of materials but those pics won't show now.
?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Justaminute said:


> Last I remember from Clemens on the issue (in CH10 thread) was post #911
> 
> Helberg CH10 Unitas goes diving - Page 92
> 
> ...


Yes that's true! I like the Ti with the DLC bezel also.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-editions/h2o-kalmar2-blue-turb-iso-1991000001.html


special edition k2 is back!? so tempting to pull the trigger D:


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

Watermanxxl....dude! Beautiful, and kicks to match. You're the man.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

JSal said:


> I'm sending you a PM. I found someone selling the exact watch you're looking for.


good to see you are back!



H2O Watch said:


> So should I offer the Special Edition with dial 08? I have only 5-6 blue dial 08 left, so when they are gone they are gone.


no, not at all ;-)



watermanxxl said:


> on custom stingray/Maddog combo.


the shoes are matching also the yellow look - great!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

grama73 said:


> good to see you are back!
> 
> no, not at all ;-)
> 
> the shoes are matching also the yellow look - great!


Rafy is our residential "fashion expert"...but, I manage. xD


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I need a vacation! Wow is it just me.....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

mekenical said:


> I need a vacation! Wow is it just me.....


Memorial Day weekend is coming up; not a vacation here...but an awesome holiday nonetheless!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar 2 "*The White One*"

Posting was only possibe by using a filehoster at this moment...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love it... I love it... I love it 

Thanks Grama73


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!!
@Grama73 That is a phenomenal build. the lume dial is so killer. Knocked outta the park on the one. 

The Kalmar 2 might be my favorite caseset as of now. I'm looking forward to getting my K2 OT 6k in next Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I purchased this additional black bezel for Kalmar 2: not disappointed at all about my purchase. Absolutely "Great" on this K2 blue dial I love *all* H2O bezels indeed


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Looking great and the strp matches really good!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On Canvas


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar 2 DLC black with MG Turbine bezel and 6mm sapphire :-!

Strap 1


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Strap 2 including wrist shot for Nigel ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am speechless Grama73...

Amazing pictures with high clarity. This Kalmar 2 watch is superb...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Anybody see the special edition for this week?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I think no Special Edition for sometimes... Grama73 has made a "raid" at the H2O's headquarter, and collected all of them for the next 6 months  (LoL)... Just Kidding...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> I think no Special Edition for sometimes... Grama73 has made a "raid" at the H2O's headquarter, and collected all of them for the next 6 months  (LoL)... Just Kidding...


Haha, or maybe twelve months! Guess I won't anticipate the "special editions" on Mondays....


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Strap 2 including wrist shot for Nigel ;-)
> 
> Just the one ?
> Nice though!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> Kalmar 2 DLC black with MG Turbine bezel and 6mm sapphire :-!
> 
> Strap 1
> View attachment 8273954
> ...


Watching again and again these pictures of this lovely Kalmar 2 DLC with MG bezel: it is really a unique and super beautiful watch 

I very like the contract of the DLC case with the MG bezel : Top Class and Stylish with this dial, well done Grama73


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I absolutely hate waiting on watches! My K2 OT 6k should be showing up tomorrow and ofcourse I work a 16hr shift at the hospital so I wont be getting it on my wrist until atleast midnight tomorrow. Nothing like check tracking every 7 minutes just in case there is an update


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> I absolutely hate waiting on watches! My K2 OT 6k should be showing up tomorrow and ofcourse I work a 16hr shift at the hospital so I wont be getting it on my wrist until atleast midnight tomorrow. Nothing like check tracking every 7 minutes just in case there is an update


It's only a day, you'll survive!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> It's only a day, you'll survive!


waiting causes pain 
and
how long 5 minutes are, is always depending on which side of the restroom door you are....


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

When my tracking comes through. 
"Landed transferred over to rural delivery agent"
Toss a couple of dice and that's many days it takes to get to me.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Questions, Questions, Questions
Does anyone know or has tried a Spare Kalmar 2 bezel on a 6000m, You know 8.25mm crystal. I know they say the are for the 3000m.
Would it work?
Are the thinner?
Would it look silly?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I think its not recommended the 3000m bezel might get wedged on the glass if you try to remove it due to the high sides of the glass. It would go on easy for sure.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

mekenical said:


> I think its not recommended the 3000m bezel might get wedged on the glass if you try to remove it due to the high sides of the glass. It would go on easy for sure.


So the 8000m titanium would work? Shame they are not a separate item?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> Questions, Questions, Questions
> Does anyone know or has tried a Spare Kalmar 2 bezel on a 6000m, You know 8.25mm crystal. I know they say the are for the 3000m.


the 8,25mm sapphire is on the ot8000 nd the 6mm sapphire is on the ot6000



ndw6 said:


> Would it work?


technically yes



ndw6 said:


> Are the thinner?


yes much thinner than the titanium ones



ndw6 said:


> Would it look silly?


is depending on your taste, the sapphire is seeable from the side, i have a turbine bezel on my ot8000 => sapphire sticks out about 2,5mm,
thommi is using even thicker sapphires ca.10,5mm (if i remember right) and ther the optical appearance is very special

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7756722&stc=1&d=1460381638
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7756730&stc=1&d=1460381663
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7756762&stc=1&d=1460381709


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

It's like a domed watch without the dome. I don't know how I'm going to do it. Finding watchmaker in NZ , is like trying to make wine without grapes!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

the 6mm and the 8,25mm sapphires are the same as on your Mokume, the are nearly not domed.
the k2 spare bezels which are available i the h2o shop have an inclining line plus inlay to fit the double domed sapphire of the k2.

so it will fit without doubt as the meassures are the same but it is a question of personal tase it you like it or not.
from my side for example i like the 2,5mm ticking out sapphire on my ot 8000 with turbine bezel but for a lot of persons it looks strange, unknown or silly - 
matter of taste


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Yeah I know, I don't think any turbines are available. I quite like the Tungum/ ceramic.
I know not domed it was just my sense of humour. 
Still changing it, is the issue.
I might hit Danny up and find out where he got his bezel remover from.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

it is this one
Lünettenabheber - Abheber einzeln - Shop - boley GmbH
and available here
Bergeon 7052-46 HH extractors for rotating Bezels Ergonomic handle SWISS MADE | eBay


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Cool, I'll work on it.
Now
How do you change a movement?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Cool, I'll work on it.
> Now
> How do you change a movement?


Rebuilding your watch? Just wondering!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> So the 8000m titanium would work? Shame they are not a separate item?


The thinner bezel would go on yes! I think it's not recommended though....because the once the bezel is on and you wanted to remove it, the taller sides of the crystal could keep the bezel from sliding up and off. Because it sort of pops off perpendicular or angled.
I think it would look cool and love those 10mm crystals shown on here.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> Cool, I'll work on it.
> Now
> How do you change a movement?


Only the movement?
- open caseback
- put out crownwave including crown completely by opening the crownwave-screw or -push button, depending on movement
- unscrew movement holding screws on the movement which fix the movement in the movement-holder alternative in the watch case, depending on construction
- if movement-holder is not fixed seperately you even don´t need to unscrew the screws, depending on construction
- in some cases movement-holders are made by plastic, just lift it, depending on construction
=> movement with dial and hands fitted should come out easily


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

grama73 said:


> Only the movement?
> - open caseback
> - put out crownwave including crown completely by opening the crownwave-screw or -push button, depending on movement
> - unscrew movement holding screws on the movement which fix the movement in the movement-holder alternative in the watch case, depending on construction
> ...


 LOL, These last few Q&A have been like following a watch repair course.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Rebuilding your watch? Just wondering!


Up to something, for sure.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Up to something, for sure.


 I Always wanted to tear apart a watch, but Ive never found one to do.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Only the movement?
> - open caseback
> - put out crownwave including crown completely by opening the crownwave-screw or -push button, depending on movement
> - unscrew movement holding screws on the movement which fix the movement in the movement-holder alternative in the watch case, depending on construction
> ...


Only movement, complete. ETA 2824. Case swap.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Wrist shot
> 
> This blue aqua strap is becoming really too soft after swimming  I know I should not go into with the sea water with leather strap... but I cannot resist
> 
> View attachment 8234986


@rafy1 - Where did you get that strap from? Custom? Luck has crossed my path and I just pulled the trigger on a K2 with the blue 08 dial (actually the same setup as your with the "V" bezel). When I get it in I'll probably be sporting it on a either a black suede H2O strap or the white cordura H2O strap but I'm loving the look of your strap and it looks super soft. Also a big fan of the stitching style with multiple colors.

I need to quit with this Kalmar 2 addiction. This is my 3rd coming over the last month and a half or so (black MOP dial, OT 6k, and now this one).


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I really like the cordura strap but it frayed around the tang holes really quick.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Let´s open Pandora´s box:


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

K2 DLC MG? To light. Titanium?


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Let´s open Pandora´s box:


Impressive weight! Titanium? No movement?  Carbon?

Please make it in a GMT like the Kalmar 1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> @rafy1 - Where did you get that strap from? Custom? Luck has crossed my path and I just pulled the trigger on a K2 with the blue 08 dial (actually the same setup as your with the "V" bezel). When I get it in I'll probably be sporting it on a either a black suede H2O strap or the white cordura H2O strap but I'm loving the look of your strap and it looks super soft. Also a big fan of the stitching style with multiple colors.
> 
> I need to quit with this Kalmar 2 addiction. This is my 3rd coming over the last month and a half or so (black MOP dial, OT 6k, and now this one).


Welcome to the club of the Kalmar 2 addict dear H2O colleauge  So you got the black MOP, OT 6K and the blue dial 8 with V-Bezel: very good choice Rhaykal!!!

Yes this blue Aqua strap is a custom one, I have 2 like that like: H2O KALMAR - the picture thread - Page 140

Just send a personal message to Gram73, he is the source to ask for it  I am sure he will advice you. He made nice picture of this Blue aqua with black stitching very nice option too.

Rafy.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

With 138g it´s a full working watch incl. ETA 2892 and 4mm thick crystal. BTW, it also has a nice display case back! 


It´s not Titanium and GMT would be nice (and more a nice), but would make the watch more expensive with less dial choices. As you all know my watches always have had a certain weight and the ORCA for example was hitting the 250g. So wearing the light 138g watch was a quite a change and something was missing the first 10 minutes, but wearing the watch the full day let me change my mind completely. My watch should have with first priority a good wrist presence. After these 10 minutes I never missed the heavy weight of the KALMAR / ORCA series and for me it was a fast learning process to accept more than just one "sweet spot" weight. At the end the watch must wear perfect with the right balance between bracelet and case no matter what the weight is.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> With 133g it´s a full working watch incl. ETA 2892 and 4mm thick crystal. BTW, it also has a nice display case back!
> 
> It´s not Titanium and GMT would be nice (and more a nice), but would make the watch more expensive with less dial choices. As you all know my watches always have had a certain weight and the ORCA for example was hitting the 250g. So wearing the light 133g watch was a quite a change and something was missing the first 10 minutes, but wearing the watch the full day let me change my mind completely. My watch should have with first priority a good wrist presence. After these 10 minutes I never missed the heavy weight of the KALMAR / ORCA series and for me it was a fast learning process to accept more than just one "sweet spot" weight. At the end the watch must wear perfect with the right balance between bracelet and case no matter what the weight is.


@Clemens - forged carbon?

@rafy1 - Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I'll be messaging grama shortly. I've just fallen in love with the Kalmar 2 design/case. I have an Orca torpedo (gmt) and it is also so amazing on the wrist. But the k2 is just something else.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Clemens to provide that much wrist presence including bracelet in 138 grams is a very impressive effort. Very interested to hear the material.

Maybe a later run could offer GMT - your Kalmar 1 GMTstill stands as a unique and impressive take on a GMT


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Let´s open Pandora´s box:


So soon ??


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Very interested to hear what the 'unobtainium' case and bracelet material is and its properties.

Clemens you are very innovative


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Damn that's light, since the MG on leather is 50 g heavier, it has to be a composite. I still think I want to save my pennies still for a big bulky heavy shiny, you know what.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

GeeAus said:


> Very interested to hear what the 'unobtainium' case and bracelet material is and its properties.
> 
> Clemens you are very innovative


Yeah there seems to be a little unobtainium coming out of H2O works lately.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Danny T said:


> So soon ??


 Danny T knows more!!!! LOL


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

It's a plane disguised as a watch with retractable wings and flies under radar.
Super fast and lightweight and currently being tested to withstand 3000-8000m of water resistance. Has an ultra smooth automatic engine and resist magnetic fields to ensure accuracy while flying.
The enemy won't know what him them.


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Well Well I have finally dove in last night I have just purchased my first H2O torpedo..Can not wait to receive it..I purchased a CH-6 Bronze first! Which I totally love its way cool on the Maddog strap and bronze buckle!! I just had to have one after the excellent write -ups and pics I have seen over the last month or so..Hoping I love it even half as much as the Bronze!! It keeps excellent time not even a minute off in 15 days! Better than my Brietling superocean 44 by a long shot! Way to go Miyota!...Turboharm...Most happy!


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Danny-t Nice comparison shots old to new..Side by side you can most surely see the difference straight away. I like the way the brand is evolving. I am new to the brand,i now have a CH6 and the Torpedo.. Just the start my tastes are going more to big divers over 42m, then smaller watches?..Great Job Danny looking forward to seeing more of your write-ups and pics...Turboharm...Burlington,Ontario...Cheers


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

So 2 days with the Kalmar 2 OT 6k on the wrist (on bracelet) and it trips me up.  I have to look at my wrist every so often to make sure I'm still wearing a watch. It is so unbelievable light and comfortable on the wrist. I wore my regular K2 MOP dial out last night to dinner on H2O leather and I knew it was hanging out on my wrist the entire evening. Got home, threw it in its winder and took out the Ti5 K2 and I'm just continually blown away by it. I'm curious to see how incredibly light my incoming Hydra will be now if this one barely feels like anything is there and its on a bracelet.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Look I haven't been wearing this at all lately, it will be a shame to see it go but on a day like today, before I do some work. I'll save some for memory.
Clemens, can you answer my email please.
I still love this watch, nothing comes close.









Another day in paradise and it's not raining!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Eat your heart out all day breakfast at McDonalds.
Prosciutto wrapped NZ lamb rump. BBQ with fresh rosemerry and served with a balsamic glaze. Poached eggs on a GF bagel. Home made Boston beans. Served with an South Australian Shiraz and an obligatory Friday Manhattan. I know it's Sunday.
All day breakfast by yours truly.( 3 day Queens birthday weekend by the way, and Gracie works every weekend. So late breakfast 6 pm Sunday night)
Watch by our number one, as usual.


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello Danny-T Quick question do you know if all the Orca movements fit one another? I was thinking of buying a second movement but not sure if the GMT Orca fits in the Torpedo case? Do you know? I hate to make a wrong move,i just am not sure? Sorry hoping this is not a silly question! I am new to the brand. Thanks Danny for your time..Fellow Canadian>> Turboharm


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

TurboHarm said:


> Hello Danny-T Quick question do you know if all the Orca movements fit one another? I was thinking of buying a second movement but not sure if the GMT Orca fits in the Torpedo case? Do you know? I hate to make a wrong move,i just am not sure? Sorry hoping this is not a silly question! I am new to the brand. Thanks Danny for your time..Fellow Canadian>> Turboharm


Yes all dial modules in the orca series can be swapped into all orca cases. The movements are inside the modules and don't have anything to do with whether or not it fits in each case.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Hey Danny, since your the expert. Would all the sapphires be suitable with the inclining bezel and visa versa. Or just suitable with the 6.7mm.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Hey Danny, since your the expert. Would all the sapphires be suitable with the inclining bezel and visa versa. Or just suitable with the 6.7mm.


Unfortunately no. Only the 6.7mm crystal works with the inclining bezel. I've tried all the other crystal options with the inclining bezel and it doesn't work (the crystals sit below the inner bezel edge and doesn't look right). However the 6.7mm crystal dial module DOES work with the flat bezels (gives you the protruding crystal look like the 8000m kalmar 2 OT)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if this piece of unobtainium will be obtainable. Is it just a prototype of things to come?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> Does anyone know if this piece of unobtainium will be obtainable. Is it just a prototype of things to come?
> View attachment 8347010


it is the special h2o buckle to be delivered with the hydra - so my last understanding/information.
it is great stuff because the rollbar makes it absolutely easy to open it without scratching or disturbing the strap.
if i am right, there is no plan of selling it outside the Hydra-orders - status at the moment


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

even though there are no plans to sell after they Hydra pre-orders, I believe there are still ways to get roller buckles though. Doesn't Maddog straps offer a pretty killer rollerbuckle?


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Got my K2 today, I think I'm ready for summer


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> even though there are no plans to sell after they Hydra pre-orders, I believe there are still ways to get roller buckles though. Doesn't Maddog straps offer a pretty killer rollerbuckle?


Isn't the hydra buckle 22mm, Danny's looks as if it's 24mm and polished?
Your correct Maddog, would be the next best choice.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The buckle I rec'd was a substitute for not getting a coated buckle since this was an experimental piece. So not avail to the general public for purchase. Yes it is a 24mm buckle that I received. 

All Hydra parts and watches will not be available for sale separately from the pre order. Clemens mentioned this already. Only a limited qty of exotic material bezels will be made available for purchase in Aug/Sept. 

So if you missed the preorder the only chance you have is to keep your eye open on the flips/used sales on watch recon.


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Summertime, and the livin' is easy


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The "White One" on Jeans


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Surprised and rejoicing!
At this very moment I received the shipping mail by Clemens about the Kalmar 2 I ordered at the 6th of June only. So UPS will show up tomorrow in my experience.
Man, that's unexspectedly fast! I was attuned to six weeks delivery time minimum, possibly just finished before my summer holidays in August. I'm glad Clemens found a little time between the shipping of the TI-Hydras and the DLC-Hydras. Thanks!
Last week the Hydra and now the Kalmar, that's almost too much at once - but I will bear it manfully.
I hope the sun will come out this week again for some pics, because this will be a "summer watch".


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

GHK said:


> Surprised and rejoicing!
> At this very moment I received the shipping mail by Clemens about the Kalmar 2 I ordered at the 6th of June only. So UPS will show up tomorrow in my experience.
> Man, that's unexspectedly fast! I was attuned to six weeks delivery time minimum, possibly just finished before my summer holidays in August. I'm glad Clemens found a little time between the shipping of the TI-Hydras and the DLC-Hydras. Thanks!
> Last week the Hydra and now the Kalmar, that's almost too much at once - but I will bear it manfully.
> I hope the sun will come out this week again for some pics, because this will be a "summer watch".


Hehe Someone is super Lucky here 

Yes please: post some pictures


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Taking a break from my H2O Hydra and going with the H2O K2 OT 6k. Ti5 goodness!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi,

another dark and rainy day in Germany. Not the right light to make proper -not to mention beautiful- pictures of a new watch.
But AFAIC this version had not been shown here before: white bezel with black MOP-dial.

I have several "usual" black or blue divers so I wanted something extraordinary and special and a strong contrast to one of my most favourite divers, the Sinn U1 SDR. 
About two weeks I lurked around the configurator with this combination in mind, before I pulled the trigger, in doubt if this might not be too "feminine".
But I think it isn't due to the size and general style of the Kalmar.
So here are the first Q'n'D-pics to get a rough impression. Better pics will follow when there will be better light. It's not easy to photograph the MOP-dial because of the reflections of the domed crystal.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

GHK said:


> Hi,
> 
> another dark and rainy day in Germany. Not the right light to make proper -not to mention beautiful- pictures of a new watch.
> But AFAIC this version had not been shown here before: white bezel with black MOP-dial.
> ...


I love the watch... I own a few Kalmar's myself.

My choice of dial color with the white ceramic bezel inlay would have been the White MOP dial.

I think the Black MOP dial looks better with the Black Stealth ceramic bezel inlay.

So now you need to order another Kalmar with the white MOP dial, and black stealth ceramic bezel inlay.

Then just do a quick swap of the bezels on the two watches.

If you're on a budget you can always just order another bezel with the Black Stealth Ceramic inlay.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

No Sir, I disagree.
A white bezel with a white (MOP-)dial would be what I would call a "ladies-watch". My wife has 2 or 3 watches in that style and I do not want to make her greedy for my Kalmar. (No she wouldn't, the Kalmar is way too big and heavy for her small wrist. But you never know...)
But actually I think about buying some more bezels for it. 
However, after the purchase of the Hydra, the Kalmar and the pre-order-payment for the Marlin (and a few other non-H2O-watches in the last six months) I will have to fill up my "war-chest" - and my wife now uttered a strong demand for nice shoes and bags - many...
So it will be better to fulfil her needs first to keep the domestic peace ;-)


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Deleted - double post


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

GHK said:


> Hi,
> 
> another dark and rainy day in Germany. Not the right light to make proper -not to mention beautiful- pictures of a new watch.
> But AFAIC this version had not been shown here before: white bezel with black MOP-dial.
> ...


Good Evening Sir, could you post a clearer pic of the last watch, i was thinking of doing that build. Tks


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry, no other pics available at the moment.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

I was going to start a new thread, but I figured I'd ask here. Does it really takes two months for one of these to arrive to my doorstep?

I'm interested in combinations like these :

















But don't feel like waiting too much. Lol
It's not like I haven't pre-ordered a watch ever, but, these watches look so good that I kind of want them fast! 

Thanks


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens is going on a Holiday from 6/23-7/17, so it will be awhile if your impatient you may want to watch the sales forum.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's very important to always coordinate your watch and shoes lol


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Danny T said:


> It's very important to always coordinate your watch and shoes lol


if ya ever feel like unloading that orange K2, feel free to let me know......just sayin.......


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> if ya ever feel like unloading that orange K2, feel free to let me know......just sayin.......


This one is a definite keeper. No plans to ever let this one go. It's the PERFECT orange.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Danny T said:


> This one is a definite keeper. No plans to ever let this one go. It's the PERFECT orange.


You wont get any argument from me on that. Its a gorgeous watch! Wear it well Danny. I haven't placed my order for my Marlin yet but I'm starting to consider the orange dial option (although I'm really wanting the white MOP dial first and foremost).


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> It's very important to always coordinate your watch and shoes lol
> 
> \


Totally agree with Danny


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar 2 time today - i love the K2´s


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the Kalmar 2 too b-)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Kalmar 2 time today - i love the K2´s
> 
> View attachment 8506850
> View attachment 8506858
> ...


I wouldn't mind an Orca Dive with that dial too.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> It's very important to always coordinate your watch and shoes lol


Hey Danny, I found you a matching house.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

New strap!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> New strap!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Ah - Andrea has delivered...nice to see...i am waiting and waiting...but some of my order is already shipped


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

@Grama - She did a phenomenal job on it. I am also waiting on a rally strap for my Borealis Estoril (black leather with minimal red stitch). What's exciting is that she is getting in some shell cordovan leather in about a month.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Lucky you are guys... It took 2 months++ to received her straps for Dubai...


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Finally, some sun!

Now on light brown buffalo strap:








It's not easy to catch the MOP-dial properly:





























And another attempt of a lume shot:


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> What's exciting is that she is getting in some shell cordovan leather in about a month.


Good to know  Thanks for info.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Can you share the secret, who's she.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The light blue one(s)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sublime these 2 blue Grama73


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

white MOP, MG minimalistic bezel and a white used lookcanvas strap from maddog => perfect for summer


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^I need some white MOP love in my watchbox ! Beautiful !


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar 2 again - love it!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Stunning combo grama! I love the customs you post.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some colour today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Smurf


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

loves these colours rafy!
very nice combo!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks to you for this unique blue "aqua" strap


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Andrea's aqua strap wears super comfortably. I'm so glad I got one for my K2 blue dial. It definitely amplifies it to another level.


----------



## Eoin64 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to thank Grama73, Rafy1 and may others for the wonderful pictures of your lovely watches.
I've been toying with the idea of a new diver and came across H2O, this forum and the Kalmar & Orca picture threads.
I'm still a little undecided between the 8000/6000 or the blue faced Kalmar with the turbine bezel on the special editions page.
A nice build to order mid grey faced with matt hand set is also weighing on my mind ... decisions, decisions.

If I could ask any of you a question, given the number of Kalmars you own, if you were to keep one and only one from your collections, which would it be and why?. OG Kalmar, Kalmar 1, Kalmar 2 or the Kalmar OceanTime SE.
I look forward to your answers to help my decision.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Eoin64 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to thank Grama73, Rafy1 and may others for the wonderful pictures of your lovely watches.
> I've been toying with the idea of a new diver and came across H2O, this forum and the Kalmar & Orca picture threads.
> ...


Thats a tough tough tough question. I love my OT6k since it's Ti5 and wears unbelievably well on bracelet (so incredibly light). And I have a huge love for my black MOP dial K2, but if I had to decide, I'd probably keep my blue 08 dial (w/ bracelet). I love it on bracelet but recently I have it on an aqua blue strap w/ orange stitch (stitch style similar to the H2O straps) and it's a winner all around!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

@Eoin64
that is a question i will hopefully never have to answer in real life 

But if i had to: Kalmar 2 OT8000 but i would keep the blue shield dial from the special edition including date disc and handset as spare part for sure 

The K2 blue dial special edition is realy a masterpiece. 6mm sapphire, turbine bezel, blue matt dial => a lot of H2O dna in one watch


----------



## Eoin64 (Jul 6, 2016)

LOL!!,

You guys are not making it any easier with your answers. 
I'm really liking that light blue dial 08 that is now coming to an end (less than 5 dials remaining):think:

I guess my problem is I like the idea of a thick diver which the OT 6K/8K and SE Dark blue offer. In particular the thickness of the Bezel. I'm not so keen on the 8.5mm crystal but prefer the bezel inlay it comes with.
I'm also smitten with the light blue 08 with a matt silver handset, but alas my choice of bezel (V Form) aka like Rafy1's blue is no longer available.
I think that V form bezel gives the nicest balance on the 3K

That is sort of leaving me with a choice of a normal 3K Kalmar
Bezel Metal 15 Min
Dial Mid Grey ZB10 or Light Blue 08
Silver Matt hand set
On SS Bracelet 
With extra Bezels SSSS R15 & SSCE R15 to change the look














Or stick with one of my original "thicker choice" SE versions.
I'll mull it over during the next week as they are on Holidays until the 18th.
But I know in my heart of hearts that no matter what I choose I will always lust after another variant. And I guess herein lies the reason why so many of you have multiple versions.
I fear I won't be long in joining you! .....

Thanks for your thoughts, much appreciated!.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

To keep it timeless and versatile I would go cool grey dial and matte handset and the rectangle bezel with either the 15 sec SS inlay (like you chose) or the sterile inlay with round lume pip. You can wear that with anything and anywhere. Dress or casual.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Eoin64 said:


> LOL!!,
> 
> You guys are not making it any easier with your answers.
> I'm really liking that light blue dial 08 that is now coming to an end (less than 5 dials remaining):think:
> ...


Go for the blue one!
Ok - it is surely not wearable to all business outfits but who cares 
the blue is simply awesome!
The gre dial is OK, but as i saw it live it was not interesting anymore - it is somehow "colourless" i would call it light grey.
if you want complete understatement then this is surely an option but then i would suggest you the orca dive with grey dial 4 - case is close to kalmar 2 from overall look but dial 4 is simply great with its structure.


----------



## Eoin64 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi Grama,

Thanks for the tip on the grey being 'lifeless". I tend to agree but somehow like the "colourless" as you describe of the whole combination.
The suitable for business doesn't have any bearing on my decision, I am not bothered or pay any attention to such rules.

I have sent Clemens an email enquiring about possibilities, so hopefully when things have settled down after his return he'll find the time to reply.
My 1st choice would be a custom, Ti 6000m on Ti bracelet, with the Light blue dial, a thick 15sec bezel and an extra Ti Turbine Bezel (thick).
Who knows?, this may very well not be an option given the Blue dial has a date window.

Failing that, I just can't decide. First world problems, eh!.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

well, you could also look at the special edition one with middle blue dial
it has a 6mm sapphire, turbine bezel, a cool dial - not so extreme as the light blue one - and the offer is really a good bargain with the additional straps.
Ok it is not tit5 but the rest is surely great



Eoin64 said:


> Hi Grama,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the grey being 'lifeless". I tend to agree but somehow like the "colourless" as you describe of the whole combination.
> The suitable for business doesn't have any bearing on my decision, I am not bothered or pay any attention to such rules.
> ...


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Now on fade-blue ostrich leg strap:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

On stingray/Maddog combo. I love summer...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Prototype dial with perfect lume brightness between dial and handset!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Prototype dial with perfect lume brightness between dial and handset!


Looks like a sandwich dial. I'm liking it
Looks evenly applied for sure.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Great. Thanks Clemens..... Looks like another Kalmar 2 I'll be ordering......... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Any reason it's named after a city in Sweden?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I know it´s also the name of an old Swedish town with great history, but the name is coming from the German wor KALMAR, which means SQUID. Sorry for that.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Prototype dial with perfect lume brightness between dial and handset!


Clemens, do you have any more information on this offering? Pictures of the dial(s)? When it will be released? Thanks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> Clemens, do you have any more information on this offering? Pictures of the dial(s)? When it will be released? Thanks.


I should receive the new dials in the second half of this month. Of course it´s a matter of taste, but I believe those dials could be the nicest dials I have made so far for the H2O KALMAR series. They will have a sunburst brushing and two really nice colors. I don´t even have prototype dials anymore, because two of my customers took them without thinking.

The new dials will become available in a SHORT pre-order for our new H2O KALMAR 2 model, which I wll start end of August for just a period of time. The watches will be delivered End September.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today, very strong wind at the beach: 90 Km/h. But nothing can stop me and my new beautiful Kalmar 2 Orange to play into the waves


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Playing with the dog at "Search the Kalmar" (LoL). But today it refused to swim at all; the sea was too ruff... No problem for the K2 Orange


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with this Kalmar 2 Orange. This watch is very special to me: as given in person from Clemens


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Watch is gorgeous rafy. Congrats and wear it well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I should receive the new dials in the second half of this month. Of course it´s a matter of taste, but I believe those dials could be the nicest dials I have made so far for the H2O KALMAR series. They will have a sunburst brushing and two really nice colors. I don´t even have prototype dials anymore, because two of my customers took them without thinking.
> 
> The new dials will become available in a SHORT pre-order for our new H2O KALMAR 2 model, which I wll start end of August for just a period of time. The watches will be delivered End September.


Clemens - will it be a totally new Kalmar 2 model? Or just a new dial with the same case and bezel selection of the current Kalmar 2? Either way, I'll definitely be getting in on the pre-order when that time comes. I look forward to seeing the new dials when you get them in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

NIce Rafy - enjoy your stay there and the wtch - it was a long way!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Can not wait for the new Kalmar 2 watch to go on pre-order at the end of the month! Have the funds burning a hole in a my PayPal already. The addiction is real....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Going with my vitamin c kalmar 2 for Tuesday. Rafy can't have all the fun 
































































And double dosed with the vanilla infused OJ isofrane. So good you wanna eat it.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super Danny!!!

I am taking the same for another dive today


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mellow Yellow...


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Mellow Yellow...


Love that yellow dial and V bezel.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Femur77 said:


> Love that yellow dial and V bezel.
> View attachment 9068130
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ryan. Yellow is very "in fashion" here in South Florida. But, then again, there isn't a K2 dial that I don't like...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

In approx. 2-3 weeks we will see a new version of the H2O KALMAR 2 with a US$100 discount during a very short pre-order including

- ETA 2892 movement upgrade free of charge for all pre-orders
- new black leather straps with 30mm width at the lug side and 24mm at the buckle side / stitching will be black or beige+orange same as on the image below / only 45 straps are available with the beige+orange stitching / top quality leather was sourced in my small private German tannery

Nearly parts, except the dials, are already in stock and the delivery of the watches will start about 4 weeks after the pre-order closed.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking forward to the preorder Clemens. This'll be my 5th Kalmar 2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> In approx. 2-3 weeks we will see a new version of the H2O KALMAR 2 with a US$100 discount during a very short pre-order


I'm hoping for blue dial and minimal bezel insert! :-!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

There's something about black and orange I just love.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

mekenical said:


> There's something about black and orange I just love.


agreed!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Clemens,
Calling Dibs if all the straps don't go. I wish I could just drop in & grab those samples for my watches, just like those other two, you know who I mean. But then I would probably have at least 30 or 40 of your watches by now!
I cant wait to see what you've cooked up.



H2O Watch said:


> In approx. 2-3 weeks we will see a new version of the H2O KALMAR 2 with a US$100 discount during a very short pre-order including
> 
> - ETA 2892 movement upgrade free of charge for all pre-orders
> - new black leather straps with 30mm width at the lug side and 24mm at the buckle side / stitching will be black or beige+orange same as on the image below / only 45 straps are available with the beige+orange stitching / top quality leather was sourced in my small private German tannery
> ...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Same dial color options as the 1st generation Kalmar 2?


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

By far the best watch I've ever owned to admire in the sunlight.




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Same dial color options as the 1st generation Kalmar 2?


2 new dials from what I believe! I'm super stoked


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I swear I'm not addicted to the Kalmar 2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> I swear I'm not addicted to the Kalmar 2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Very nice dear Rhaykal. I love this type of H2O watch family photo


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> In approx. 2-3 weeks we will see a new version of the H2O KALMAR 2 with a US$100 discount during a very short pre-order including
> 
> - ETA 2892 movement upgrade free of charge for all pre-orders
> - new black leather straps with 30mm width at the lug side and 24mm at the buckle side / stitching will be black or beige+orange same as on the image below / only 45 straps are available with the beige+orange stitching / top quality leather was sourced in my small private German tannery
> ...


Clemens, is there any chance that we'll get to see the new dials posted here before the pre-order starts? Will this version of the Kalmar 2 be available with the existing bezels and inserts or will there be new ones?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I should receive the new dials in the next days, but time is very limited due to many orders and the shipment of the H2O HYDRA MOKUME GANE. I hope to be able to assemble some watches by the end of the month or at least make some photos of the new dials. The pre-order of the watches will start maybe after I returned from business trip around MID of SEPTEMBER. 

The dials will be offered for the time being only for the new version of the H2O KALMAR 2 as the production QTY was quite low for each of the dials . 

The sandwich dials are made in 4 colors:
1. black sunburst
2. silver sunburst
3. blue sunburst
4. bronze sunburst (sample is delayed right now)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

The Blue Sunburst has got me intrigued. Time to make some new Orca Dials at the same time!



H2O Watch said:


> I should receive the new dials in the next days, but time is very limited due to many orders and the shipment of the H2O HYDRA MOKUME GANE. I hope to be able to assemble some watches by the end of the month or at least make some photos of the new dials. The pre-order of the watches will start maybe after I returned from business trip around MID of SEPTEMBER.
> 
> The dials will be offered for the time being only for the new version of the H2O KALMAR 2 as the production QTY was quite low for each of the dials .
> 
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today afternoon, after a good diving with this beautiful Orange K2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The perfect Diving Tools  (LoL)

Only the Orange Kalmar 2 watch


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> *I swear I'm not addicted to the Kalmar 2*


No - sure you are not!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I got the perfect bag to go to the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some underwater photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This K2 Orange loves the sea too much... And crystal clear water 

I am in love diving with H2O watches


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures  All taken under the water


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This H2O Kalmar 2 is Olympic Games Gold Medal


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

LOVE your pics Rafy!
Great shots as usual and this underwater series are great.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Really love that underwater female spread eagle crotch shot!! It really adds to the mystique and allure of your watch! Good choice for your photo series - unique photos all!


---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> This H2O Kalmar 2 is Olympic Games Gold Medal
> 
> View attachment 9125250


awesome photos, thanks for sharing! what are we looking at here that is almost tiger stripped looking?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> awesome photos, thanks for sharing! what are we looking at here that is almost tiger stripped looking?


Hello dear "Dark Overlord". The tiger stripped looking on the dials are due to the sun reflection into the water; very difficult to avoid that while taking underwater pictures 

I apology for that natural sun/water effect, not done on purpose 

Rafy.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Hello dear "Dark Overlord". The tiger stripped looking on the dials are due to the sun reflection into the water; very difficult to avoid that while taking underwater pictures
> 
> I apology for that natural sun/water effect, not done on purpose
> 
> Rafy.


there's not reason to apologize... its an amazing photo! you're pics are spectacular


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Last Wednesday at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beautiful Kalmar 2 Orange dial 

She loves the sea and crystal clear water


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Me, my boy, the Kalmar 2 with matching Orange Canoe of course, matching colour obliged  (LoL). Leaving to the blue deep sea for some free-diving exercises


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I believe the new K2 is the ceramic version and very lightweight. Oops it's a secret never mind.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

mekenical said:


> I believe the new K2 is the ceramic version and very lightweight. Oops it's a secret never mind.


Did I miss something? :-s


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> Did I miss something? :-s


I'm guessing the new K2 is ceramic. 
A couple weeks to find out what it is.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

ceramic.....or other material......  
Can't wait for the dials to be in stock so we can go ahead and get this pre-order underway! I can't wait to get my order in!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

New K2 could be the Damascus K2....which will be stunning.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Clemens, do you want to throw us a bone here so we can stop guessing. :think:


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I think he is just waiting on the new dials..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Good diving was not enough, my Kalmar wants extra water and cannot resist cleaning and rinsing party 

The K2 orange dial is very nice for Scuba Diving, I very like it 









































Relaxing with some friends


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Another time I went for spearfishing with this nice Kalmar 2 (only and always in free-diving!!! I hate people who do spearfishing with bottle, as it is completely not allowed).

Even using Titanium Grade 5 8mm shaft (arrow), and powerful Pneumatic speargun; I have not seen one single fish... fishing between 0-25 meters deep in free-diving, maybe too much tourist, boat, or... they are scrared about the Orange Kalmar 2  (LoL).

Coming back to the beach, I dropped the speargun, and returned 5-10mn just for some free-diving practice; then a lot of fishes around me.. Haha... Fish are too cleaver those days... Small video below 






I am in love with the Kalmar 2


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mop and Tungum


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just joined the club, and I can tell this is the beginning of a beautiful relationship. I get the feeling these watches are like potato chips....









Rafy1 I've been looking at your 8000m photos for a year!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Mop and Tungum
> 
> View attachment 9225266
> View attachment 9225274
> ...


This combination is beautiful. Is everyting that is white on that bezel lumed? I know this is one of their alternate bezels. Can you have H2O install it for you when you order it with the K2?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Clemens,
Hoping to see if there were any updates on the upcoming "new" Kalmar 2 pre-order??? I know about 2 weeks ago you mentioned it'd be in approx 2-3 weeks. We are nearing the 3rd week of waiting and the anticipation is killing me!!!!! I am greatly looking forward to seeing some more about the new Kalmar and as mentioned to ya before, I have the funds burning a hole in my PayPal wallet but I'm doing my best not to let it go anywhere as its completely dedicated to your Kalmar 2 pre-order!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Just joined the club, and I can tell this is the beginning of a beautiful relationship. I get the feeling these watches are like potato chips....
> 
> Rafy1 I've been looking at your 8000m photos for a year!


Thanks dear BevHillsTrainer. You just got the best diving watch in the World!!! The K2 OT 8K is bringing so much joy and hapiness in my life you cannot imagine 

So welcome to the club  It was my first H2O watch, I got many others now  but this OT 8000m is the top one in my heart. And in Diving => The number ONE 

I wish to see more pictures from your beautiful OT 8000m dear BevHillsTrainer  There is a dedicated thread for the highness Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m, below link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/oceanictime-8000m-special-edition-1614162.html

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Blue dial with Maddog Turquoise Toad strap with orange stitching


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures. Including Maddog blue belt 

This K2 blue dial is simple amazing....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Not to make any jealousy in my H2O family: I ordered too a Maddog Toad orange strap with Grey-Titanium stitching for my other Kalmar 2 Orange dial  (LoL)

What do you think?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Orange dial - in dress code 









































With Maddog belt and both massive Maddog Damascus buckles "water drop pattern"


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> This combination is beautiful. Is everyting that is white on that bezel lumed? I know this is one of their alternate bezels. Can you have H2O install it for you when you order it with the K2?


Hello,
yes, the Tungum Bezel is lumed with BGW-9.
THe Tungum Bezel is an additional bezel in the H2O Shop, if you order it in combination with a watch it should be possible tht Clemens puts it on directly and delivers the original one as spare part - just ask him.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Hello,
> yes, the Tungum Bezel is lumed with BGW-9.
> THe Tungum Bezel is an additional bezel in the H2O Shop, if you order it in combination with a watch it should be possible tht Clemens puts it on directly and delivers the original one as spare part - just ask him.


Thanks. Once again, this is one of the nicest combinations I've seen.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Not to make any jealousy in my H2O family: I ordered too a Maddog Toad orange strap with Grey-Titanium stitching for my other Kalmar 2 Orange dial  (LoL)
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


wow just wow... its making me jealous buddy! those straps on those H2Os are simply amazing!


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

would it be safe to say that the Kalmar 2 is a watch that wears bigger than its listed 42.5mm case size? I like bigger watches but the dial I want is not available in the Orca and the Kalmar 1's lug to lug scares me. Thanks.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

mlankton said:


> would it be safe to say that the Kalmar 2 is a watch that wears bigger than its listed 42.5mm case size? I like bigger watches but the dial I want is not available in the Orca and the Kalmar 1's lug to lug scares me. Thanks.


Personally I find that it wears similarly to a 44. I dont feel much difference between the Kalmar 2 and the Orca dive (besides thickness really). I have heard that the Kalmar 1 wears very well even with its massive L2L since the lugs angle down to wrap around the wrist. I do not have personal experience with it though. I will say the Kalmar 2 is my favorite of the H2O cases as it wears so incredible well on my wrist. The Orca torpedo is 2nd on my list for best case shape and comfort to my wrist.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a sneak preview on the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC. 

As I´m leaving now for a longer business trip I will have to add photos of the blue sunburst dial and others dials a little later in the second half of September. The new K2 DLC and the sandwich dials will be available in a short pre-order by the end of September. The *free of charge pre-order goodies* are a ETA 2892 movement upgrade and a nice black HORWEEN with black stitching. The pre-order will be open for 2 weeks and the delivery of the K2 DLC is 4 weeks after the pre-order closed.

The new light gun sandwich dial is shown in the images below. The blue sunburst dial looks also absolutely awesome in the black DLC case as well.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Here is a sneak preview on the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC.
> 
> As I´m leaving now for a longer business trip I will have to add photos of the blue sunburst dial and others dials a little later in the second half of September. The new K2 DLC and the sandwich dials will be available in a short pre-order by the end of September. The *free of charge pre-order goodies* are a ETA 2892 movement upgrade and a nice black HORWEEN with black stitching. The pre-order will be open for 2 weeks and the delivery of the K2 DLC is 4 weeks after the pre-order closed.
> 
> The new light gun sandwich dial is shown in the images below. The blue sunburst dial looks also absolutely awesome in the black DLC case as well.


So excited!!!! Now the hard hard hard decision of blue or light gun dial. I'm thinking the grayish/gunmetal dial is gonna be the one for me!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 2 DLC with blue sandwich sunburst dial and the two available inlays


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O KALMAR 2 DLC with blue sandwich sunburst dial and the two available inlays


Hooley Dooley, my word. What a stunner. You never cease to surprise.

Sent from my hidden space station with Dr Evil.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And let´s not forget the *BRONZE and SILVER DIAL*! 

Pictures of thes Bronze and Silver dials will come in MID September short before the pre-sales starts.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

One day you'll have to make that blue sunburst to fit an Orca. 
No rush, next week will be fine.



Sent from my hidden space station with Dr Evil.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> One day you'll have to make that blue sunburst to fit an Orca.
> No rush, next week will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my hidden space station with Dr Evil.


+1

totally agree with you Nigel, we need that beautiful & amazing blue sunburst dial for the Orca Series  It will be gorgeous for sure


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Indeed brothers. 

Every time I look at my 7carbon or Bronzo I dream of new dials for them.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

noregrets said:


> Indeed brothers.
> 
> Every time I look at my 7carbon or Bronzo I dream of new dials for them.


Dream on my friend, reality is way to difficult some days.
I am so glad Clemens has his own agenda regarding watch design.
I have finally bought a non H2O watch for the first time in over a year.
As much as I like it, I still dream of more H2O's, especially a sunburst.
I don't think I have ever owned more of one brand, my long and lost MG K2 will always be my favourite watch ever. Only one watch has comes close, my Ti Hydra, oh! ok two, my DLC CH6.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Orange


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^I like how you roll Rafy.

Matching the watch the shirt, shoes and the belt buckle matching the watch buckle! class


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^I like how you roll Rafy.
> 
> Matching the watch the shirt, shoes and the belt buckle matching the watch buckle! class


Hehe, you are having the good eyes of gentleman expert dear "Dark Overlord" 

I enjoyed your pictures of your DLC Hydra with bronze bezel and matching bronze buckle => Top Class too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue K2 Today 

I love this beauty... Turquoise Maddog strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures 

































With blue Maddog belt and matching buckles of course  (LoL)


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Two questions

1. The orange looks redder on the h2o site than in photos. Is the sunlight washing out the shade of orange and making it appear lighter, or is this dial significantly less red than say a Doxa?

2. Early bracelet shots show rounded links, later shots and the website angular on the outside surface. Is it possible to get the old, non-angular bracelet when ordering?

thanks


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mlankton said:


> Two questions
> 
> 1. The orange looks redder on the h2o site than in photos. Is the sunlight washing out the shade of orange and making it appear lighter, or is this dial significantly less red than say a Doxa?
> 
> ...


The bracelet can be worn on either side.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

mekenical said:


> The bracelet can be worn on either side.


Oh I didn't notice that in the early shots. It's the same bracelet. Thanks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 2 DLC PRE-ORDER

The start of the pre-order is coming closer and it´s time to reveal the movement used for this beauty:

*ETA 2892 in TOP version

*It´s the first time we will use this high movement grade at H2O and I think it´s really the nicest starting point to do so. The top movements are the same as the chromometer version except they were not tested and certified.

I hope to find some time to make some more images of the bronze / silver / black sandwich dial.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome Clemens !!! I would love to see a photo of the movement.

I'll flood it with some OJ Kalmar 2.

On Isofrane and ToxicNatos straps


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> H2O KALMAR 2 DLC PRE-ORDER
> 
> The start of the pre-order is coming closer and it´s time to reveal the movement used for this beauty:
> 
> ...


So unfair, i thought i was done with watches, this one somehow is screaming at me.....

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

On pearled stingray w' Maddog combo


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Would it not be nice with that movement to have a display back?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have to have some improvements for the H2O KALMAR 3. LOL!

And no, it´s not planned to introduce a version 3 of the KALMAR.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

It was just a thought but how nice it would be to see that movement with a significantly designed H2O auto winder on it.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Clemens, I was wondering if there was any chance that you would be restocking any of the dials that are out of stock for the K2. In particular I was referring to the MOP dials.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The black and white MOP dials are back in stock and I have updated the shop accordingly. Thanks for the hint! 

The white MOP is the newest generation of this H2O dial design and has been HIGHLY improved in terms of quality. We have changed the marker from sticker to high glossy applications filled with SL BGW9. I will make some images as soon as I have some time and share them with you. Please note: Only the white MOP dial has been changed to applied applications!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Will the new sunray dials be available for the stainless steel Kalmar v2 as well? I assume the silver sunray will look best with the non-dlc case.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

For the next months the new sandwich dials will be exclusive for the new H2O KALMAR 2 DLC. Maybe at a later stage I will offer them as well for the K2 SS. This time I have ordered just a smal batch of dials 5 different colors and there is a chance that the one or the other color gets sold out during the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC pre-order. So difficult to answer your question exactly.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The black and white MOP dials are back in stock and I have updated the shop accordingly. Thanks for the hint!
> 
> The white MOP is the newest generation of this H2O dial design and has been HIGHLY improved in terms of quality. We have changed the marker from sticker to high glossy applications filled with SL BGW9. I will make some images as soon as I have some time and share them with you. Please note: Only the white MOP dial has been changed to applied applications!


Thanks for the quick response.

Will you be restocking the SS V-form bezels? Also, if I were to order a K2 with one of the tungum bezels, would I be able to get you to install it. Thanks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The V-bezel in SS is sold out and I have no plan to reproduce the bezel. 

Let´s discuss your installation and configuration please by email.  That´s easier for me to keep track.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Clemens, I noticed in the K2 configurator that the date wheel for the white MOP is white text on a black background. All the photos I've seen of this watch have a date wheel that is black text on a white background. Could you please clarify.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The white MOP will always get the white date wheel with black numbers. So the rendering in the configurator is wrong and will have to be changed.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The V-bezel in SS is sold out and I have no plan to reproduce the bezel.
> 
> Let´s discuss your installation and configuration please by email.  That´s easier for me to keep track.


Email sent. b-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello Tungum


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

K2 on a K1 Ti Bracelet


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Hello Tungum


Interesting combo. can't quite tell if I like it or love it...haha. How is Tungum? does it patina?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> Interesting combo. can't quite tell if I like it or love it...haha. How is Tungum? does it patina?


I think it does patina, differently than the bronze. Still a similar alloy. I think?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah the Tungum and OJ is VERY bright. I put the SS sterile bezel back on. Now I have to buy a Kalmar 2 with a dial to go with the Tungum bezel lol.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Yeah the Tungum and OJ is VERY bright. I put the SS sterile bezel back on. Now I have to buy a Kalmar 2 with a dial to go with the Tungum bezel lol.


I think with a nice blue dial this yellow Tungum bezel will be gorgeous  Isn't it what you have in mind Danny  (LoL)....


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Let´s discuss your installation and configuration please by email.  That´s easier for me to keep track.


Clemens, I sent you a message through your website last week regarding a K2 I would like to order. I'll place my order as soon as I hear back. Thanks.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O "family photo"


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Clemens - Any updates on the pre-order for the DLC Kalmar 2? Sometime this week hopefully?


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Any pics of the new silver dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are some pictures from today which I have made from the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC BRONZE with the matt handset. Looking at my images I believe the matt handset might be the best fit for nearly all sandwich dials.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 2 DLC with silver sunburst sandwich dial


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Clemens, that last photo with the silver sunburst and minimalistic bezel is your best work!! Beautiful looking watch.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Clemens, are these the chrome handset?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Clemens, I sent an email through your website the week before last about getting a tungum bezel installed with a K2 order. If you get a chance, could you get back to me about it so I can place the order. Thanks.

Edit: I just submitted the message again on the contact us section of your website.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just when I was shooting today the blue version of the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC BLUE my DSLR brocke down completely and no sign of life is shown anymore. So a new DSLR, new macro lens and studioflash connector must be purchase and in result the launch of the new K2 member must be delayed........

Here is one of the last images I made today:


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just when I was shooting today the blue version of the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC BLUE my DSLR brocke down completely and no sign of life is shown anymore. So a new DSLR, new macro lens and studioflash connector must be purchased and in result the launch of the new K2 member will be delayed........

Here is one of the last images I made today:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I just ordered my first K2. I'm getting the white MOP with one of the tungum bezels (TUCE RS15). I put an image of it together in Photoshop. The bezel image is borrowed from the H2O website and the dial image I borrowed from the web. I'm looking forward to getting it. Thanks for you help Clemens. b-)


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

you'll love it. I'm a firm believer that the kalmar 2 case is one of the most comfortable cases to wear with the Orca Torpedo being a close second.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Just kickin' it with my OT 6k and coffee and lung transplants at work.... Hooray!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I LOVE the K2 OT 8K!!!!!!!!!!

It is the BEST! BEST! BEST EVER!!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

The straps a good choice Danny!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Any chance for a grey sunburst dial?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

HB32 said:


> Any chance for a grey sunburst dial?


There will be 5 new dials.

Black Sunray
Blue sunray
Light gunmetal sunray
Bronze sunray
Silver sunray

That's a lot !

Grey would be cool but the silver would the one to cover that need


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Strap change. Go THICK or go home 

6-7mm thick chunk of cow bum. Butter soft and flexible. No one can do it like Gunny.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Strap change. Go THICK or go home
> 
> 6-7mm thick chunk of cow bum. Butter soft and flexible. No one can do it like Gunny.


Amazing strap Danny!! I love it.... And Wow 6-7mm thick!! It is aboslutely great!!! The orange stitching matching the minute handset, respect.... I was thinking to get that nice Gunny stuff but ordering from Dubai with shipping, etc.. will cost the double...

Yes it is what needs the K2 OT K2 for sure  Much better than 1.xmm thick Nato/Zulu strap (LoL)

Tell please me: no problem to put the Lug screws?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Really beautiful watches.I am looking for a 2nd hand Kalmar 2


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Amazing strap Danny!! I love it.... And Wow 6-7mm thick!! It is aboslutely great!!! The orange stitching matching the minute handset, respect.... I was thinking to get that nice Gunny stuff but ordering from Dubai with shipping, etc.. will cost the double...
> 
> Yes it is what needs the K2 OT K2 for sure  Much better than 1.xmm thick Nato/Zulu strap (LoL)
> 
> Tell please me: no problem to put the Lug screws?


No problem to get the lug screws in. Gunny makes the straps thin at the lugs to allow for tight fittting lug screws. You just need to make sure to tell him. Every Gunny I own fits all of my H2O watches 

He is my fav strap maker for leather.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


>


GORGEOUS... Love it! This is a "South Beach timepiece".


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> GORGEOUS... Love it! This is a "South Beach timepiece".


Thanks dear Waatermanxxl  All the credits to Danny_T for this K2 orange combo idea


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O KALMAR 2 DLC pre-order is expected to start around 26th of October or as soon as the black sandwich dial has arrived. All watches will be processed and shipped on first in - first out scheme.

In the meantime I have made a dirty shot of the ETA 2892 TOP grade movement with perlage everywhere and blued screws. This movement will be *available ONLY in the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC pre-order*! For the first time we have been able to get our hands on the ETA 2892 TOP grade mvmt and I think that´s a great option which you hardly find in the micro brand watch world.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

What a shame the K3 version with the display back is not on the cards. It would have worth it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Holy crap! That movement is so dam sexy !!! The bar AGAIN gets raised !!!

What other micro brand can deliver quality like this at a price that is beyond expectations.

I'm salivating over here


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Holy crap! That movement is so dam sexy !!! The bar AGAIN gets raised !!!
> 
> What other micro brand can deliver quality like this at a price that is beyond expectations.
> 
> I'm salivating over here


AGREED 100000%! 
My only issue I have (and its not a bad one) is that there are so many options I'm having trouble narrowing what I want. I think (95% sure) I'm gonna go with the light gun dial with blacked out ceramic bezel but the more I look at the blue and the silver dials, I'm beginning to waver......


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today some sunray and a little time for a photo of my new one:


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Today some sunray and a little time for a photo of my new one:


Wow thats a Stunning watch!! Nice work Clemens!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Clemens,
That Blue dial is just what Ive been looking for , Just Wow!
PS any update on my order items. I know your not doing emails but a rough ETA would be nice.
Cheers.
Trying to raise some more H2O Monopoly money.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This will be the home of the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC pre-order: https://www.h2o-watch.com/pre-order/h2o-kalmar-2-dlc-eta-2892-top-grade.html
COMING SOON: H2O KALMAR 2 DLC / ETA 2892 TOP GRADE / PRE-ORDER
- Available with ETA 2892 TOP GRADE movement only during the two weeks of pre-order 
- Sunburst sandwich dials in blue, bronze, silver, light gun and black

The pre-order with special pre-order discount and free accessories will be opened around 24.10.2016 and closed on latest 07.11.2016.

Only 95x H2O KALMAR 2 DLC will become available and depending on stock situation the pre-order might close earlier. 
The watches will be shipped on FIRST IN - FIRST OUT scheme. 
The shipping start is expected around the 09.11.2016.









The new black sunburst sandwich dial will arrive on 20.10.16 and I will shoot images asap.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the Blue Dial H2O KALMAR 2 DLC! 

*P.S. Clemens Have you received the clasp & bracelet I sent to you Fedex 2 day from the USA?*


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

yes


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Clemens, will the polished chrome minimalist v bezel be offered?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The SS V-bezel is sold out and the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC will be only availble with one bezel and two different black ceramic inlays.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats a shame, i think this is the best looking of the bunch!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Thats a shame, i think this is the best looking of the bunch!


So we've been tempted and teased with that minimalist bezel and there's not going to be one available. Clemens, just delay the preorder until you get some more. Please! Ha!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This was the one I was going to preorder, oh well.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Nothing has been decided.  The polished minimalistic bezel is made from MOKUME GANE and not some cheap stainless steel! 

You could notice the material difference hardly in new polished condition like used in the images, but over time the bronze layer of the Mokume Gane material will develop a nice patina and will contrast a lot more with the polished SS layer.

Here is a detail shot of the minimalistic MOKUME GANE bezel:










What do you think?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Nothing has been decided.  The polished minimalistic bezel is made from MOKUME GANE and not some cheap stainless steel!
> 
> You could notice the material difference hardly in new polished condition like used in the images, but over time the bronze layer of the Mokume Gane material will develop a nice patina and will contrast a lot more with the polished SS layer.
> 
> ...


Thats even better, I still say that combination is the best looking. Kudos to you Clemens for thinking outside the box when it comes to using different materials for your watches, thats why I keep coming back to see what you will do next!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

+1


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

And another bomb dropped, I would have never thought MG! Fantastic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you! And I´m just now working on your very special bomb. Ships tomorrow.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> yes


Thank you Clemens for fixing my Clasp for my H20 Kalmar II. Any chance you could put in the box 2 screws and 2 bars when you ship it? Paypal ready! thanks!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you! And I´m just now working on your very special bomb. Ships tomorrow.


That's great news, I can't wait to see what your cooking up for Monday's preorder. I see your working late tonight? Again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thank you Clemens for fixing my Clasp for my H20 Kalmar II. Any chance you could put in the box 2 screws and 2 bars when you ship it? Paypal ready! thanks!


Please contact me regarding service matter always by email. I can´t track such matters through the forum.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please contact me regarding service matter always by email. I can´t track such matters through the forum.


Ok thanks Clemens emails sent to you direct.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

This pre-order is gonna be something very special. I'm really excited to get in on this on Monday!!!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Clemens, I just sent you an email regarding my Kalmar 2 order. Could you get back to me when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I just received my K2. I ended up going with the black MOP. It's stunning! It looks awesome with the sterile bezel. At some point I will get the tungum bezel installed. Here's a couple quick and dirty pics.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^sterile bezel FTW !! My fav inlay


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> I just received my K2. I ended up going with the black MOP. It's stunning! It looks awesome with the sterile bezel. At some point I will get the tungum bezel installed. Here's a couple quick and dirty pics.
> 
> View attachment 9694330
> 
> View attachment 9694338


Been playing with the K2 configuration but WOW...
YOU'VE MASTERED IT.
Not sure I've seen one more striking IMO

Wrist size?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think Jerry got the best looking black MOP dial so far. The MOP was looking like wafes breaking in into the beach. Very difficult to photograph, but in natural light it was a spectacle.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> Been playing with the K2 configuration but WOW...
> YOU'VE MASTERED IT.
> Not sure I've seen one more striking IMO
> 
> Wrist size?


I agree. The black MOP is pretty amazing. My wrist is 6.75". The K2 fits smaller than the L2L suggests because of the nice downward curve of the lugs.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I think Jerry got the best looking black MOP dial so far. The MOP was looking like wafes breaking in into the beach. Very difficult to photograph, but in natural light it was a spectacle.


Clemens, I'd have to agree with you on this dial. The play of colour makes it look like black opal.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a black MOP Kalmar 2 and I'm definitely going to agree with Clemens....Jerry, your MOP dial is absolutely phenomenal!!!! I might be copying your look as I'll be ordering a minimalist bezel soon. 

Clemens - I send you and email about the DLC K2 bezel options. I see you will be selling any additional bezels after the pre-order period finishes. Will there be an option to order an additional bezel during the pre-order time at all? I'm mostly wanting the stealth ceramic bezel and the polished MG bezel. If I cant I wondering if I should order the MG bezel with the package and wait until afterwards to order the stealth ceramic.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> Thats a shame, i think this is the best looking of the bunch!


This is the one I was hoping for too...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Black sunburst; that's going to be AWESOME!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Any idea what time of the day on Monday the pre order will open ( as will be at work with no internet access for most of the day ) , really loving the blue sunburst dlc !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Unfortunately I can´t tell you the exact time. But I´m sure you will have a good chance when you come back home. About 50x dials were made in blue.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's a few more shots of this amazing dial.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Seriously Jerry, this is one of the most stunning MOP dials I have ever seen! congrats on a beautiful setup! Wear it well.....


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Placeholders are going up for each individual dial color for the DLC Kalmar 2!!!!!! Its getting to be that time! Looks like some phenomenal additions for the pre-order: top grade eta2892, discounted DLC bracelet option, 2 of the new 30x24mm leather straps (brown and black), and black horween leather strap! No base price listed quite yet but the prices for the polished MG bezel is up as well as the DLC bracelet are showing. I'll be refreshing my browser all damn night on Sunday evening hoping for it to pop up for sale! (I'm in central US time)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> Placeholders are going up for each individual dial color for the DLC Kalmar 2!!!!!! Its getting to be that time! Looks like some phenomenal additions for the pre-order: top grade eta2892, discounted DLC bracelet option, 2 of the new 30x24mm leather straps (brown and black), and black horween leather strap! No base price listed quite yet but the prices for the polished MG bezel is up as well as the DLC bracelet are showing. I'll be refreshing my browser all damn night on Sunday evening hoping for it to pop up for sale! (I'm in central US time)


I guess I'll be up late on Monday night! It's a public holiday anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

After days of rain today the first sunny day perfect for a first wristshot of the black sunburst sandwich dial.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

The bracelet is really cool and a nice detail, but I'm just not a fan of the rest


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That black dial is stellar! With a stealth ceramic bezel ...... watch out !!!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the one!

No wait, this is the one 

No wait this is the one......


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And now the black sandwich version! 

Available from Monday onwards.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> And now the black sandwich version!
> 
> Available from Monday onwards.


Super nice Clemens, I like it 

By the way guys => We are Monday!! K2 DLC launch celebration, yeah....


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Super nice Clemens, I like it
> 
> By the way guys => We are Monday!! K2 DLC launch celebration, yeah....


Yeah it was Monday for me nearly 13 hours ago, when I crawled out of bed at 8:00, lazy day, labour day today. 
I'm off the the land of nod soon, so I guess we'll see what the morning delivers.
Gives Clemens time to finish offers and fix some typos. It is 2016, right?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice price!! Very tempting - just placed my order for my first H2O a couple weeks ago (Marlin Pre-order). Love the look of the DLC coating on the Kalmar 2 and those new dials look fantastic - all are great choices!!


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Light Gun dial with the Mokume Gane bezel ordered!'!! Can't wait!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ordered this beauty, Silver sunburst with Mokume Gane bezel, chrome hands!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

So my beloved K2 MG came back today, well! Kind of different. A big shout to thank Clemens for doing this for me, no customer service complaints on this end, thanks again!
The new straps are just simply excellent. 
I can't believe I didn't have a SS buckle for it, just as well I had a spare roller buckle.
This would probably make this the most expensive K2 MG, travelling roughly 53000 kilometres.








And last an Asrar inspired.








The blocks are a little bigger on our wall.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Amazingly beautiful Nigel, well done man 

And with this strap => super Class!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> So my beloved K2 MG came back today, well! Kind of different. A big shout to thank Clemens for doing this for me, no customer service complaints on this end, thanks again!
> The new straps are just simply excellent.
> I can't believe I didn't have a SS buckle for it, just as well I had a spare roller buckle.
> This would probably make this the most expensive K2 MG, travelling roughly 53000 kilometres.
> ...


Do you mean MOP Nigel ? That's a ti case not MG 

Looks fantastic.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Super watch that MG and so unique too 01/01. Wowww. 

Congrats mate. 

Thanks for that wonderful wall shot. Looks beautiful. 

And I absolutely love your MOP gradient and vibrancy. Surely competes with the marvelous MOP dial belonging to Jerry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm still in awe of the price of $780 Euro for this watch and $915 Euro with the bracelet + all those bonus leather straps !?!?! I'm blown away really. This is such a no brainer.

HOLY CRAP....pardon my English.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> I'm still in awe of the price of $780 Euro for this watch and $915 Euro with the bracelet + all those bonus leather straps !?!?! I'm blown away really. This is such a no brainer.
> 
> HOLY CRAP....pardon my English.


Same here Danny.. Thinking too much, I did not sleep all night...


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

I think the hard part is to decide which combination to get lol
Is bezel swap possible without special tool? It's tough to decide between the MG bezel and DLC bezel


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Do you mean MOP Nigel ? That's a ti case not MG
> 
> Looks fantastic.


I had no idea it was Ti Danny, I wondered why my roller buckle matched. Yes MOP which came out of my MG K2.
It's a very different look. It looks a bit sterile but it work so well with the MOP.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s possible, but as usual it depends wheter you have two left hands or one right and left hand.  I do the bezel exchange by using for example a simple credit card as tool , which will be pressed between case and bezel. No scratches and lifts 95% of all bezels. Otherwise there are professional tools to lift carefully a bezel. Danny is using is one those with great success.


----------



## Hohoho (Jun 26, 2015)

The lug size is 24mm, why does the package include two 30x24 straps? Do I miss something?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Hohoho said:


> The lug size is 24mm, why does the package include two 30x24 straps? Do I miss something?


30x 24mm strap next to a 24 x 24 standard strap. Got it ?.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hohoho (Jun 26, 2015)

Got it, thanks. Like the Bell&Ross style and it looks huge. I thought my VDB strap is already too wide.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hohoho said:


> Got it, thanks. Like the Bell&Ross style and it looks huge. I thought my VDB strap is already too wide.


It's not as huge as it looks on pics. It gives an entire new look the watches and is stupid comfortable. The straps are very flexible and superbly made.

Definitely not for small wrists though.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Yep, I use the Bergeon tool. Not cheap ($275 Canadian$$) but still way cheaper than the $1000+USD Omega one.

Bergeon sells them individually and also in a kit as well. You just need the one 7052-42 size. Works like a charm on the Kalmar 2's!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Danny, haven't seen your combination of the Kalmar 2 DLC yet. Always interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Hey Danny, haven't seen your combination of the Kalmar 2 DLC yet. Always interested to see what you come up with.


My choice would be the black sunburst sandwich dial, matte silver handset, black stealth ceramic bezel insert and add the bracelet.

Paint it all black jack !!

I would then have a few custom builds I'd do with the new sandwich dials....blue and light gun in particular.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds good!!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Leave it to Danny Trejo the 2nd, to post pics of an awesome brand.
Luv em Danny T.

Art


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Agreed!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Yep, I use the Bergeon tool. Not cheap ($275 Canadian$$) but still way cheaper than the $1000+USD Omega one.
> 
> Bergeon sells them individually and also in a kit as well. You just need the one 7052-42 size. Works like a charm on the Kalmar 2's!
> 
> The cheapest I've seen is $215 US. Or Ebay a little bit more but not much. Damn, Bezel remover or DLC coated H2O bracelet?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I made my own but I need some better plastic.









I think I like the solid better!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> The cheapest I've seen is $215 US. Or Ebay a little bit more but not much. Damn, Bezel remover or DLC coated H2O bracelet?


Get the bracelet bro!

And try this $23 one from esslinger

http://www.esslinger.com/swiss-watch-hand-operated-rubber-bezel-remover/


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I will, now that I see what it looks like with the MG bezel on. I like the solid turbine better.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am still celebrating the launch of the new beautiful Kalmar 2 DLC; and getting ready for Halloween too


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies about swapping bezels. I'm still trying to decide which bezel/dial combination. 
Two quick questions, does the bronze dial and MG bezel develop patina? I'm guessing the MG does but not sure about the dial.

Some old K2 photo while I decided which DLC to get


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

The bronze dial will not patina unless exposed to air and it's not, so it won't. Hope that helps. The MG bezel will and I think with the polished SS it will look fabulous.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

The smallest things that keep me calm while on the road. Getting used to this great watch, I'm so glad my MOP dal is back.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue today


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Rafy,

I really like that strap! Where did you get it? Maddog?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

GHK said:


> Hi Rafy,
> 
> I really like that strap! Where did you get it? Maddog?


Hello dear GHK,

So it is not Maddog, this strap is at least 4-5 times cheaper than Maddog  It is called "Aqua Leather"

This strap is "intellectual" property of a good German friend of mine: "Grama73". Just send him a personal message, I am sure he will share with you the provider of this nice blue strap 

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Clemens thank you for fixing my Bracelet!! My H20 Kalmar 2 OT 6000M looks great with the buffed out and polished bracelet you took the time to fix.* Thank you!!!!* Gary


----------



## Playwatch (Sep 20, 2016)

Great shots and Beautiful watches..


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I think this is my favourite bezel, I thought a solid would never replace a ceramic bezel but it just works on all K2, even an MG. What do you think. I wish they where readily available. Lucky to have one!
Don't ask, work in progress.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd give anything to have a bezel like that Nigel. That truly is spectacular! I'm hoping to get a spare polished MG/steel bezel or two from him to have something a little different for my growing K2 collection.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> I'd give anything to have a bezel like that Nigel. That truly is spectacular! I'm hoping to get a spare polished MG/steel bezel or two from him to have something a little different for my growing K2 collection.


*Me too love to have a "Turbine" Bezel for my Kalmar 2 OT 6000!!*


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> I'd give anything to have a bezel like that Nigel. That truly is spectacular! I'm hoping to get a spare polished MG/steel bezel or two from him to have something a little different for my growing K2 collection.


The minimalist MG polished is excellent, I'm hoping they might come up for sale after preorder, probably your thoughts as well?
Surely there's a turbine one on the Marlin, I don't know if they are interchangeable. I'd like to see it on an Orca Torpedo.
I wonder how it would look on the DLC, I like SS and DLC combos, I guess it depends how hard it is to get off? On is simple.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Me too love to have a "Turbine" Bezel for my Kalmar 2 OT 6000!!*


You mean like this


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The rarely seen yellow dial on stingray/Maddog combo.
I'm hoping that the "V form" bezel makes a comeback. Signature H2O...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Blue sky, nothing but blue sky and a K2









Man I love this watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

@watermanxxl
May I ask you who made that beautiful yellow strap?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment Moonshine. A fellow named Patt... He's the man behind "The Leather Project". Custom work. Highly recommended... I love those Maddog buckles but finding straps that will accommodate that HUGE screwbar? Check out his Facebook page; plenty of "eye candy" over there!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I suppose every one got this email today. They went quick.


*UPDATE: 01.11.2016*
*Thank you for placing your orders for the H2O KALMAR 2 DLC. We have less than 25 watches left in stock and probably this quantity will not last until 0.11.2016. In this case we will have to close the Flash Sale earlier than expected. *
*Have a great day*
*Clemens*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hopefully the quicker they sell out the quicker Clemens can get them built and out the door!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Hopefully the quicker they sell out the quicker Clemens can get them built and out the door!


I like your enthusiasm !


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

nice watch but a question here does H2O provide after sale service/servicing?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

roylex said:


> nice watch but a question here does H2O provide after sale service/servicing?


That's one of the best attributes of Clemens, his customer service.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Most of you may have seen these new dials in the recent flash sale pre order Kalmar 2 DLC that just ended. I now have the blue and light gun in my hands for all to see and they are simply freakin awesome!

The lume is insane and so perfectly applied. The dial lume matches the handset in both colour and brightness. It's like they were painted with the exact same brush.

The sunburst in one word simply put is "mesmerizing". I wish I could have gotten all 5 sunburst sandwich dials (black, blue, silver, light gun and bronze). But my lottery numbers haven't come up yet lol. These are the sexiest dials yet. Clemens keeps stepping it up time and time again.

The blue dial is housed in the regular SS Kalmar 2 case and the light gun dial housed in the kalmar 2 titanium 6k meter case. The light gun is strapped to a new H2O tapered/integrated strap (B+R style) which adds a new look. Feels fantastic on the wrist. The leather is the prefect thickness, softness and flexibility.

Gonna need some Drunkart canvas for these also........Art......Art.......calling on Drunkart....

To those that got in on the flash sale and are awaiting these new dials/watches......You are going to be picking up your jaw from the floor when you see these new dials in front of you. They are simply gorgeous. Enough babbling.....

Enjoy the slide show 

Lume perfection !










Light gun dial in titanuim grade 5 case with solid ti turbine bezel, matte silver handset





































Sunburst blue in Kalmar 2 SS case, matte silver handset and blue Phenomenato strap




























Bezel swap to sterile














































On navy blue ToxicNATO



















Light gun on Gunny Caitlin 5 series strap. I think the strap and dial are bang on.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous Danny... :-!

Same here too => I want all these new sublime H2O sunburst sandwich dials!!! They are all to super beautiful, and top from the top for scuba diving


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

they look amazing, especially the light gun one


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Danny, You absolutely nailed a perfect K2 with that Ti5 version w/ light gun sandwich dial! It is literally the perfect build! I might need to see if I can source a dial for my OT 6k for a quick swap now. Wear it well! I am greatly looking forward to my DLC K2 to ship. Hopefully Clemens has some extra MG bezels to put up for sale in the coming weeks as well. I love the build I bought but I keep going back to thinking about the MG bezel and how phenomenal it'll look on there


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Think they were due to start shipping on Monday (14/11) from what I remember , so hopefully will be with us sometime this week !

BTW the new dials look awesome , glad I went with the blue as it looks perfect - can't wait to receive mine .


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

*WOW !!!!*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Outdoor shots. Not the best but you get the picture

**edit - nailed some good ones of the blue


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

marcwo said:


> *WOW !!!!*


yeah
that about says it!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice Danny!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Ok! Now that we have been teased and taunted by both Danny and now Mathias with the only 2 Sunburst dials in the wild, I think we deserve an update on our little DLC units. I think that is a fare question.
By the way Clemens, I need to give a bell next time your in office, could you text me when you are available please. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O KALMAR 2 DLC ships from today and saw already a few members here who got their shipping notice.  

You could give me a call whenever you want at my opening times.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just received tracking notice, will be in Philly on Wednesday!!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW Danny loving the Light gun dial in titanuim grade 5 case with solid ti turbine bezel!! The blue Sunburst is a winner too! I hope someday Clemens will make some extra Turbines bezels and be over stocked so I can add one on my 6000T 😀 Yes I know it won't happen but I can dream.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine in just now - all I can say is WOW !

A couple of really quick shots as got to go to work .....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic!!! Congratulation, the K2 DLC is super beautiful, and this blue dial.. hum... I think I love it


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Dino that DLC looks too good to be true. 

I don't wear black watches so I didn't move on this one but your pics somehow make me regret it. 

Too classy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dino7 said:


> Got mine in just now - all I can say is WOW !
> 
> A couple of really quick shots as got to go to work .....


Looks great !! Look at that deep rich black DLC coating. Stealth bezel insert makes it look super tough

Darth Vader approved for sure


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> Got mine in just now - all I can say is WOW !
> 
> A couple of really quick shots as got to go to work .....


Fantastic, sorry I got the exact same. I can't wait. The processing notification came through today very early AM. I'm sure the wifey won't know if I try it on before Xmas. 
You might have to take some more shots when you get home.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about some more light gun. This time dressed on a Malio straps grey leather


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^Danny my friend you are out of control in the best possible way!


----------



## LEEPIG (Aug 2, 2016)

Hehe mine arrived yesterday and I'm a very happy man! Light gun with chrome hands and Mokume Gane bezel:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

LEEPIG said:


> Hehe mine arrived yesterday and I'm a very happy man! Light gun with chrome hands and Mokume Gane bezel:
> 
> View attachment 9939186
> 
> ...


Love it!!! The minimalist MG bezel is awesome...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Danny T:
An awesome collection if there ever was one!!!!

Art.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Silver dial, minimalistic MG bezel


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Clemens, my new Kalmar 2 DCL is the crown jewel of my collection. Really beautifully done!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow, I super like your nice pictures with the MG bezel, well done "Pepcr1" & "Leepig"


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Wow, I super like it with the MG bezel, well done "Pepcr1"


Thank you rafy1


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

CLEMENS!!! THIS IS A HOMERUN.. I am so impressed with every aspect of this piece. The light gun dial is incredible. The MG bezel is mind blowing.... 




































Thank you so so so so so much for exceeding expectations.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Silver dial, minimalistic MG bezel


Please post more pics of that silver dial please!! Indoor and outdoor.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Hey Clemens, my new Kalmar 2 DCL is the crown jewel of my collection. Really beautifully done!!


Thank you! Your comment is a great payback for my work!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking good Danny! And all the others with the new sandwich dials..... congrats!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you! Your comment is a great payback for my work!


You are welcome Clemens.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

+1


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Please post more pics of that silver dial please!! Indoor and outdoor.


Here you go,







Hope that works Danny!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

those new dials are really great


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Here you go,
> 
> Hope that works Danny!!


Thanks you sir. The silver dial literally absorbes the colours surrounding it almost giving it the look of MOP. Very cool. Like I said already, all 5 dials are winners.

Look forward to seeing everyone else's combos!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

pepcr1 said:


> Here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok now I fully regret not picking this up..... jaw-dropping!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Thanks you sir. The silver dial literally absorbes the colours surrounding it almost giving it the look of MOP. Very cool. Like I said already, all 5 dials are winners.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone else's combos!


Your welcome Danny


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Thanks you sir. The silver dial literally absorbes the colours surrounding it almost giving it the look of MOP. Very cool. Like I said already, all 5 dials are winners.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone else's combos!


Every different room or environment the dial takes on that color, its an amazing dial!! Clemens really out did himself this time.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Dino that DLC looks too good to be true.
> 
> I don't wear black watches so I didn't move on this one but your pics somehow make me regret it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Asrar , I'm the same - not usually a fan of dlc watches but with this one I had to give it a go. The blue sandwich dial is something else , probably the nicest dial I've ever had on a watch !


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

ndw6 said:


> Fantastic, sorry I got the exact same. I can't wait. The processing notification came through today very early AM. I'm sure the wifey won't know if I try it on before Xmas.
> You might have to take some more shots when you get home.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You will love it I'm sure !
Will try a couple of different straps on it soon and post some more pictures .


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a few on the brown leather that comes with the watch ....


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

It's quiet here for days. No one else?

Some shots of mine with the light-gun-dial and some leather straps:








































































Great watch, great dial, great lume, Thank you, Clemens!

Now I would like to see some of your black, blue, silver and bronze dials please!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine on an Isofrane DLC ...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

No words necessary, thumbs up Clemens.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

oh man that blue dial is stunning under the sun...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Day two with this bad boy, so down the cost this morning for work, then back home. This dial watch is mesmorising. I feel privaliaged to own.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

No, I still haven't taken it off, I love the curvature of the bezel and dome. I must ask Clemens if any of the K2 bezels do the same. They look a lot flatter.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

INCOMING!!!!! I couldn't wait to show you guys this awesome Damast Kalmar 2
I got shipping notice today, I'm so pumped to see it I can't hardly wait.
Here's Clemens stock images of what I'm getting. Back in black oh yeah! Enjoy guys.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow! Wow! Wow Ken! Beautiful!!!

What is that "Damast" K2 Ken? A kind or Damascus Steel + an addition DLC coting? Or something else? Please let us know, I am too curious now


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow Ken! Beautiful!!!
> 
> What is that "Damast" K2 Ken? A kind or Damascus Steel + an addition DLC coting? Or something else? Please let us know, I am too curious now


Exactly what you thought....Damascus Steel + DLC coating!!!!! Super hard and exotic


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Exactly what you thought....Damascus Steel + DLC coating!!!!! Super hard and exotic


That's "off the chain"!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> That's "off the chain"!


Yeah! She's a beauty.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ken having the mass sell off to make room for this....that explains it now LOL

Looks great!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Ken having the mass sell off to make room for this....that explains it now LOL
> 
> Looks great!


I have to sell more! Thanks Danny


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Exactly what you thought....Damascus Steel + DLC coating!!!!! Super hard and exotic


Thanks for the information Ken, very very nice 

And Congrats!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Thanks for the information Ken, very very nice
> 
> And Congrats!!!!


Welcome, Thanks


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Heading home.














Loving all these new straps.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

These new straps are blowing me away.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about a fistful of titanium ?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

The best looking Kalmar 2, but I'm biased.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> These new straps are blowing me away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Danny T said:


> How about a fistful of titanium ?


What are these? Kalmar 2 8000M with special bezels and dials?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That's so sweet...love that Sandwich dial in that Titanium case. I need to hit Clemens up for an XDiver with a 10mm crystal with a blue sandwich dial ..oh yeah!
Pictures of my K2 will be coming around Xmas time I'm so busy right now.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

TripleCalendar said:


> What are these? Kalmar 2 8000M with special bezels and dials?


Both Danny's and mine are one offs, they can't be ordered on line. The bezel is in limited quantity, Mine came as a surprise, i wasn't expecting it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> The best looking Kalmar 2, but I'm biased.


That is excellent... Looking forward to seeing the bezel after some patina.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

My Kalmar 2 collection :









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> My Kalmar 2 collection :
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Gorgeous man... I love them all


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hard to beat the new beautiful deep ocean blue sunray sandwich dial. I need one for the Orca with an OJ minute hand.....like now !


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Hard to beat the new beautiful deep ocean blue sunray sandwich dial. I need one for the Orca with an OJ minute hand.....like now !


Hey Danny is this the new Polished Version? This looks Amazing with the Blue Sunburst Dial!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hey Danny is this the new Polished Version? This looks Amazing with the Blue Sunburst Dial!


No this is the standard kalmar 2 SS brushed. It's a custom build


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I missed to show this 2 beauties here

K2 DLC - Mokume turbine - bronze sandwich dial - silver polished "H2O Hands"






































K2 Tungum - Tungum V-Bezel - blue sandwich dial - golden polished sword hands


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> I missed to show this 2 beauties here
> 
> K2 DLC - Mokume turbine - bronze sandwich dial - silver polished "H2O Hands"
> 
> K2 Tungum - Tungum V-Bezel - blue sandwich dial - golden polished sword hands


Big big Wow!!!

The best from the best Grama73 

This Blue Tungum => I want it, exact same configuration


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That Tungum......Off the chain!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mellow Yellow; K2 on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

New shoes for my DLC-K2:


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Bronze dial.... Looking real nice.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope! It's a light-gun dial, the light makes it look like bronze.

See here:


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

GHK said:


> Nope! It's a light-gun dial, the light makes it look like bronze.


Sorry!


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Never mind!

But I would really like to see a DLC-K2 with a bronze dial also. Almost "everybody" seems to have bought the blue and light-gun dial and (rare) the silver dial.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Killer Damascus Kalmar 2......amazing, amazing! the polish turned out great having contrast with the etching making the lines alternating color and depth, looking 3D like.
The dial and handset are the perfect match With a orange tip seconds hand for some pop.
The snake skin strap offers exotic beauty to the rare and beautiful hand forged Steel.
Im stoked.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Killer Damascus Kalmar 2......amazing, amazing! the polish turned out great having contrast with the etching making the lines alternating color and depth, looking 3D like.
> The dial and handset are the perfect match With a orange tip seconds hand for some pop.
> The snake skin strap offers exotic beauty to the rare and beautiful hand forged Steel.
> Im stoked.


absolutely stunning piece!!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Congratulations Mekenical you really got something special there, its just amazing. Congratulations to Clemens too for the idea!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, mekenical, wow !!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, I'll be showing some more pictures with different straps for you all to enjoy.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Black and White today


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I love this DLC Damascus, even the caseback is Damascus!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Ken, your H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL is amazing! 
You know I did let go my my personal watch only with two whining eyes. The pattern on the bezel and case back is so special but at the same time not blingingly obvious. Very gentle appearance! I like it!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Assembled with vibrating fingers! More images to come!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Ken, your H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL is amazing!
> You know I did let go my my personal watch only with two whining eyes. The pattern on the bezel and case back is so special but at the same time not blingingly obvious. Very gentle appearance! I like it!


Yes sir! My prized piece!!!!! I absolutely love the pattern she's perfect. 
I'm holding this one tight, I knew she was special. Thank you


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Assembled with vibrating fingers! More images to come!


Can't wait for these!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Can't wait for these!


What is it?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> What is it?


doesn't look like steel though. Looking forward to seeing what it goes in.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

humm maybe some sort of carbon ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Amazing Damascus Kalmar 2 with brown shark skin.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I wish you all a MERRY XMAS and and happy new year 2017!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

yeah seems carbon 
Happy holidays to you too Clemens, and to everyone on the forum


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I wish you all a MERRY XMAS and and happy new year 2017!


Looks tough as nails.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Can anyone else not see the image?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sould be possible now. 

Enjoy the days!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Sould be possible now.
> 
> Enjoy the days!


Thank you! 
Clemens have a great Christmas and new year!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


>


Looks amazing!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

can't wait for more infos


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone hope you all had a great day


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful shot and a stunner of a dial. Happy holidays to you as well sir.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what the material is your showing in the new 2017 release, it's looking great and looks similar to Damascus Steel. 
I believe its a different material than Damascus Steel.
I had someone asking and I'm sure we will find out soon enough.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Kalmar 2 Damascus Steel DLC with Shark skin


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Definitely carbon and looks AWESOME. Might be my first Ca watch!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Definitely carbon and looks AWESOME. Might be my first Ca watch!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

If carbon...it will be very light weight and easy on the eyes, I love the layers of carbon.
Could be mistaken for Damascus Steel.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Forged carbon folks. That is my next H20. Will be the best execution of any micro with this material. I guarantee it 

And I can confidently say that it will be able stand beside some luxury brands with ease as well 

I've got my combo in my mind already figured out.

Come on 2017!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

A new two-tone dial design will become available in next 2017 product. These chromed marker could be world´s first!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> A new two-tone dial design will become available in next 2017 product. These chromed marker could be world´s first!


Amazing!


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> A new two-tone dial design will become available in next 2017 product. These chromed marker could be world´s first!


Looks good. This design reminds me of an Navajo or Zuni ornament.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

New material for the case? And new dial for the same case? Epic!!!!! Can't wait.
more info please!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Forged carbon folks. That is my next H20. Will be the best execution of any micro with this material. I guarantee it
> 
> And I can confidently say that it will be able stand beside some luxury brands with ease as well
> 
> ...


Carbon fiber dial; I'm in...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O + Gunny straps = OMG

Just arrived, punched the buckle holes, and mounted.

Taking the blue k2 sandwich dial to a level of superbness that only Gunny can. This is the Caitlin 6 leather strap and is absolutely delicious.

Yep it's money in the bank !


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

You fire me up Danny. 

As it happens, Peter just finished my Caitlin 6 for the blue sunburst Orca a couple of days ago and it should be arriving soon. After seeing your pics I know I made the right choice.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

noregrets said:


> You fire me up Danny.
> 
> As it happens, Peter just finished my Caitlin 6 for the blue sunburst Orca a couple of days ago and it should be arriving soon. After seeing your pics I know I made the right choice.


LoL that's awesome. You are going to be very happy. Definitely made the right choice.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Black with white stitch


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Black with white stitch


That is a superb watch and leather strap combo!!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Kickin' it in the break room at work with this beauty

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I wish you all a MERRY XMAS and and happy new year 2017!


That looks amazing!

Please say it's available in a gmt! I'm definitely in for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Looking for some help on a used Kalmar V2....

Just dipping my toes into this brand, and no real direction on "good used prices".....

Asking $1100 USD, any thoughts from those in the know?

do love the style!....hand set and dial look amazing!.....bezel, really nice!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Like Danny, I got some new straps from Asrar a wonderful person and owner of "The Watch Boutique" (The Watch Boutique). Being a big fan of blue dial watches and blue straps; these new original straps are my first incoming of the year... Yeah...  2017 could not start better!!!

























On wrist with Maddog Titanium Damascus buckle


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The same one in non-distressed option


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rare!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope everybody started the new year in a great way!

Yesterday I assembled for Tommy the following stealth watch, which I believe is one of the greatest I have ever made.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

*WOW !!!!!!*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

What material is it?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s CARBON, Ken.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

It's lightweight ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> It´s CARBON, Ken.


Yes I see the caseback now! Thank you


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Clemens, any possible estimate on when the pre-order should start and estimated pricing? Trying to figure out how much I need to set aside and how much time I have


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there a carbon bracelet ?


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks great. Not familiar with carbon...is it smooth to the touch our rough?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

its smooth and super lightweight! I had the honor of trying on the AP FC diver and its amazing how light it is. As for bracelet, I've heard yes! First of its kind! But I'll wait on Clemens to chime in on that. This'll be the release of the year (aside from the Marlin)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow... Very nice Clemens, I love Carbon


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I hope everybody started the new year in a great way!
> 
> Yesterday I assembled for Tommy the following stealth watch, which I believe is one of the greatest I have ever made.


Possibly one of the most beautiful you have done yet!!!! OMG!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Amazing configuration Clemens. Thats exactly how i would order it if and when it will be available


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I also believe the stealth dial is the perfect match in terms of color and design even though this dial was never intended to be used for this model. 
There is just one minor drawback when using this dial, as this stealth dial was originally made for the KALMAR 1 series: The 3000M WR stated on the black stealth dial is not matching the 2000M WR stated on the display case back. So if you want to go that stealth direction you have to accept the mismatch of the WR statements on dial and case back.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I believe the stealth dial and hands holds its own regardless of the WR rating....she's beautiful


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Red Line! With the excitement of the CARBON Kalmar 2


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I hope everybody started the new year in a great way!
> 
> Yesterday I assembled for Tommy the following stealth watch, which I believe is one of the greatest I have ever made.
> 
> ...


I've never been a fan of stealth dials as they can be difficult to read, but this beauty has been reconsidering my position.

Would love to see the two tone dial too please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Back in black


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The red and wine straps really set off the black Damascus Ken. Ultra cool my man.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> The red and wine straps really set off the black Damascus Ken. Ultra cool my man.


Thank you! Just having a little fun.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Ken, that dlc Damascus is just off the hook. Amazing piece regardless of strap choice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Soulspawn said:


> Ken, that dlc Damascus is just off the hook. Amazing piece regardless of strap choice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Back in black


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous Ken |>


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Gorgeous Ken |>


Thank you! It's negative degrees with the wind chill, not quite as warm as your pictures.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Warming up and raining now, Tangerine and Damascus


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Special Edition 6000m - Blue Sandwich Sunburst dial / Big Turbine - Maddog Ostrich Leg strap 

This blue K2 is one of my preferred H2O Watches; with of course the "beast": K2 OT 8000m 

Thanks again to Clemens for this beauty, I cannot stop to look at it... Even while driving... (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures on different angles


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

In in total love with this blue dial... I am impressed how Clemens / H2O Watches is continuously improving and innovating in term of design and new original top class dive watches, it seems to be no limit 

Sorry for spamming with too much photos... but this K2 blue dial is really amazing


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

its always a pleasure to start the morning with your amazing pictures Rafy, and that K2 is stunning with that dial-strap match


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Rafy that strap is freaking delicious on that blue dial K2!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That's off the hook Rafy!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Rafy... you can never have too many pics!

Keep um coming.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you tired of seeing my Damascus?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Are you tired of seeing my Damascus?


Of course NOT Ken  We love it, enjoy your sublime pictures and want MORE!!! |> b-)


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^impossible to get tired of that beauty!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Of course NOT Ken  We love it, enjoy your sublime pictures and want MORE!!! |> b-)





Dark Overlord said:


> ^impossible to get tired of that beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Holding it down...red line.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Holding it down...red line.


Excellent Ken, I think the Black and Red is a super match on your unique H2O Kalmar 2 Damascus Steel DLC


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Excellent Ken, I think the Black and Red is a super match on your unique H2O Kalmar 2 Damascus Steel DLC


I agree! Thank you. Your blue sandwich special edition 6000m looks fantastic.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Waiting for the sunrise


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mellow Yellow. Anybody remember the "V Form" bezel? Hope Clemens brings it back...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Ken, Ken, Ken, how do we compete with Ken, I guess we just don't. Awesome watches and pics mate! All I can share different is my brilliant blue striped H2O-strap, yup I'm keeping it!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Adding some Orange touch  LoL...


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

These watches are just plain ol' cool. I don't know what it is but every time I see pics, I feel like I have to have one. Having said that, I need to make up my mind. I have everything picked out except the hands. Here's pics from the website of the two I like, but I'd love to see any variation with the black MOP dial.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

I think both kind of hands don't really match with the black mother of pearl dial and the chromed marker. I would decide for chromed hands or chrome and orange.

Btw: I think, those Phantom hands only work with the ZB 09 Stealth dial&#8230; 

Just my 2¢


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Ken, Ken, Ken, how do we compete with Ken, I guess we just don't. Awesome watches and pics mate! All I can share different is my brilliant blue striped H2O-strap, yup I'm keeping it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all in fun. Thank you


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

i like the orange hands with the mop a lot.



herooftheday said:


> These watches are just plain ol' cool. I don't know what it is but every time I see pics, I feel like I have to have one. Having said that, I need to make up my mind. I have everything picked out except the hands. Here's pics from the website of the two I like, but I'd love to see any variation with the black MOP dial.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Definitely not the stealth, the black/ orange is my favourite. The silver hands are definitely classier but sometimes they can just blend into the dial. I'd like to see the Black/ Orange hands.
















herooftheday said:


> These watches are just plain ol' cool. I don't know what it is but every time I see pics, I feel like I have to have one. Having said that, I need to make up my mind. I have everything picked out except the hands. Here's pics from the website of the two I like, but I'd love to see any variation with the black MOP dial.


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

ndw6 said:


> Definitely not the stealth, the black/ orange is my favourite. The silver hands are definitely classier but sometimes they can just blend into the dial. I'd like to see the Black/ Orange hands.
> View attachment 10530066
> View attachment 10530122


I think the orange is a must for me. I like having that little splash of color. So now I need to choose between these two lol.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i'd go with the chrome/orange handset, the black ones don't look bad but they don't match the chromed markers. Anyway the MoP dial is a great choice, it looks amazing!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DarioV said:


> i'd go with the chrome/orange handset, the black ones don't look bad but they don't match the chromed markers. Anyway the MoP dial is a great choice, it looks amazing!


Agreed. If you have to have the OJ minute hand go with the silver/OJ not the black OJ for the reason that Dario mentioned.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orange Isofrane today on the amazing Damascus


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

for herooftheday: agree with the others. chrome/orange


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

On blue Isofrane: The perfect "Pro Diver Watch" 

This blue dial is really amazing...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ perfection no doubt Rafy !


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I need a sandwich dial, that is off the chain.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mekenical said:


> I need a sandwich dial, that is off the chain.


The new Black Sunburst Sandwich dial into the new Kalmar 2 Carbon might not be bad  LoL


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> The new Black Sunburst Sandwich dial into the new Kalmar 2 Carbon might not be bad  LoL


Thanks Rafy, excellent idea. I do want a stealth combo though.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

can't wait for more infos about the new dials of the K2 Carbon, even if i think it will be hard to beat the stealth combo


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Orange Isofrane today on the amazing Damascus
> 
> Even though it's extremely awesome Ken!
> 
> ...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> On blue Isofrane: The perfect "Pro Diver Watch"
> 
> This blue dial is really amazing...
> 
> ...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Ken asked me today about the status of the H2O KALMAR 2 DAMASCUS STEEL. His email brought back this awesome K2 version into my mind as I have tried to forget them due to the super high workload this version is causing to prepare. One single watch needs about 2 full working days to finish perfectly including all etching and polishing. Checked my existing stock of these cases and in total - if complete etching/polishing process runs perfect without defects - 16x K2 DAMASCUS STEEL incl. case back made from DAMASCUS STEEL and 3x K2 DAMASCUS STEEL watches with normal SS case back could be produced.
> 
> Here is an image from today of the DAMASCUS STEEL bezel in RAW condition / not etched + just polished
> 
> ...


Here ya go!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > Orange Isofrane today on the amazing Damascus
> ...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

With V-Bezel and Grama73's strap blue aqua


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

mekenical said:


> ndw6 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Ken I do remember but I did not know any had been made as yours is the only one I've seen. We are up to page what?
> ...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > ndw6 said:
> ...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Stingray on the amazing Damascus


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i love how it looks good with every strap colour, cannot wait for the Carbon K2 to have a similiar look


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DarioV said:


> i love how it looks good with every strap colour, cannot wait for the Carbon K2 to have a similiar look


Im looking forward to the Carbon also, Thank you!


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Kalmar 2 blue sporting a pretty dam perfect matching Diaboliq Straps navy blue cordura with navy leather backing and custom stitch work.

Loving this combo


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That blue is off the chain!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today I have assembled for a friend, who is kitesurfer on the island Tenerife (Spain), a custom version of the H2O KALMAR 2 with a new blue sunburst dial incl. applied marker, slightly domed 6000M crystal and with solid turbine bezel.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous Clemens


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! And great photos. I want and XDIVER with the sandwich dial.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

***** that applied marker dial is sick too. 

Clemens you do know how to make my mouth water !!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow this is an amazing watch Clemans Love it!! Is this watch the same cost as a Kalmar 2 6K Oceanictime to build one?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It costs less, because this was a SS watch case and bezel.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Would you build another one?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The blue models with both sandwich dial and raised markers look incredible. Nice job.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

that is a seriously gorgeous squid!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The new sandwich dials and also the new dials with the raised chromed marker will be launched soon inside the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON. I will be out in the next week and think that the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON *2-week pre-sales* will start on 03.02.2017. The delivery of the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON will be starting beginning of March. All parts like cases, bezels, dials, etc. are already in stock.

If there is interest for the H2O KALMAR 2 SS with Turbine bezel and these new sandwich/applied marker dials too I may add that model into our shop in the next 2-3 months as special edition. As I have only 10x double domed 6mm crystals available and therefore the QTY will be limited for the time being. The sandwich dials must be equipped with the ETA 2892 and the dials with the raised marker take the ETA2824 movement. I haven´t made my mind about the pricing, but it will be between the regular SS and the Titanium model and the ETA 2892 model will be 150 Euro higher in price compared to the ETA 2824 model. Drop me an email if you are interested with subject: "Reservation H2O KALMAR SS TURBINE" I can´t guarantee anything as the available number will be limited, but I promise to ask the interested customers accordingly to the reservation order. I think that´s most fair.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Will the carbon be a limited edition? Or is it a new material which we will see more as a regular part of the line up?

Also, any sneak peaks into the new two-coloured lume dials pls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

There will be some changes in 2017 for the HELBERG/H2O brand and therefore I believe the *H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON* will *only be available during the pre-sales period* and will definately *NOT *become a regular H2O product. Only *100x* H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON will be available during the pre-sales with the possibility to increase the available pre-sales QTY if the demand should be higher. If the demand is lower the remaining QTY will be available in the shop at regular price until the 100x pcs are sold out. That´s my plan so far.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> There will be some changes in 2017 for the HELBERG/H2O brand and therefore I believe the *H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON* will *only be available during the pre-sales period* and will definately *NOT *become a regular H2O product. Only *100x* H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON will be available during the pre-sales with the possibility to increase the available pre-sales QTY if the demand should be higher. If the demand is lower the remaining QTY will be available in the shop at regular price until the 100x pcs are sold out. That´s my plan so far.


Did you get a chance to assemble any carbon with different colored dials?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

as Rafy likes to say "the blue smurf"


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Perfect fitting colors, Matthias! 

I will offer the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON with many different dials and colors. Of course I will make photos before the pre-sales are starting, but in the next days there is no time. :-(


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Light gun + titanium = perfection


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish I understood what is unique about Clemens' post on emailing him for the limited quantity version. There are so many it's overwhelming to process.

What is different about the model(s) described in post #1200?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The crystal is so special as I have only a handfull of them in my office.


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

I saw the Kalmar 2 in another thread and I cannot get it out of my head. It's a beautiful watch. I am trying to justify the spend right now. I am almost there. Great work Clemens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

mule said:


> I saw the Kalmar 2 in another thread and I cannot get it out of my head. It's a beautiful watch. I am trying to justify the spend right now. I am almost there. Great work Clemens.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


Go for one, You won't regret it!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Woooooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

VERY NICE !!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

marcwo said:


> VERY NICE !!!!!


Just landed today! Thank you


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

More Woooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxtil (Apr 9, 2013)

This is tungum case?

Odesláno z mého SM-G361F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Woooooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So that's why you cleared out the inventory. Damascus and Tungum in the house


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

another very nice piece, congratulations


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Maxtil said:


> This is tungum case?
> 
> Odesláno z mého SM-G361F pomocí Tapatalk


Thats correct sir!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DarioV said:


> another very nice piece, congratulations


Thank you sir


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> So that's why you cleared out the inventory. Damascus and Tungum in the house


Just having some fun Danny


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Limited Edition Tungum Kalmar 2 #10


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Pardon the lint my camera seems to focus on everything!!!!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Hot Damn! I like that!



mekenical said:


> Limited Edition Tungum Kalmar 2 #10


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Not sure which one I like more the Damascus or Tungum, both are Amazing


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Such an amazing watch and strap


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

truly sick and wonderful pieces mekanical.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> truly sick and wonderful pieces mekanical.


Yes indeed! Thank you sir


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

From Germany to the US she's got a happy home!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Woah. Great looking tungsten piece. Sorry for the newbie question, but will tungsten patina over time like bronze?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Soulspawn said:


> Woah. Great looking tungsten piece. Sorry for the newbie question, but will tungsten patina over time like bronze?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is Tungum not sure about your question.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tungum will produce a wonderful patina!!!!!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

you know what really makes that watch is the hands.... makes everything sleeker. almost every H2O i've seen cept Hydras) have the other style of over-sized diver's hands. These you don't see very often.... great design choice.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mekenical said:


> This is Tungum not sure about your question.





mekenical said:


> Tungum will produce a wonderful patina!!!!!


Wait. Huh?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> you know what really makes that watch is the hands.... makes everything sleeker. almost every H2O i've seen cept Hydras) have the other style of over-sized diver's hands. These you don't see very often.... great design choice.


The hands are great, with the blue is like a perfect match. 
I love the other hands and got used to seeing them, the golden was a must have for the Tungum and I think the shape they have looks great. Thank you sir


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


DLC Damascus; awesome!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Woah. Great looking tungsten piece. Sorry for the newbie question, but will tungsten patina over time like bronze?


Wen, as Ken has already mentioned that isn't Tungsten. It's Tungum which is an Aluminium-Nickel-Silicon-Brass alloy.

While it may patina ever so slightly and slowly over a long period of time, depending on how and what you expose it to. 
It is extremely corrosion resistant and an ideal material for use in making a dive watch. 
Salt water has very little effect on it and with continual exposure to sea water when used for underwater tubing it has approximately a 30 year lifespan.

So if you rinse your watch in fresh water after every dive, as I'm sure everyone does, it will last many lifetimes and look almost the same as the day you bought it.

When brand new it resembles gold, and I personally think it looks great when it is media blasted. 
It also appears to give it a slightly darker color which I find very unique.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> DLC Damascus; awesome!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Ken and John,

Thanks for the answers. Yes, I meant to type "tungum" but my autocorrelation, autodromo autobiography, Darn it. Grrrr! #%**< Auto correct got the better of me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Ken and John,
> 
> Thanks for the answers. Yes, I meant to type "tungum" but my autocorrelation, autodromo autobiography, Darn it. Grrrr! #%**< Auto correct got the better of me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happens to me all the time brother, and it drives me crazy. I leave it turned on because the predictive spelling saves me keystrokes and with the pain in my hands, saving keystrokes is a big help.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


>


Hey Clemens don't stop, you know ones not enough!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

+1


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh the bracelet too, amazing news Clemens! Please give us some more pictures


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Clemens....just take my money already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, Rafy.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

great rafy - sometimes i have the feeling you only need a watch as accessoire for your outstanding straps... ;-)


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 10740266
> 
> 
> View attachment 10740274
> ...


This has to be one of my favorites. Amazing


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> great rafy - sometimes i have the feeling you only need a watch as accessoire for your outstanding straps... ;-)


Superb Grama73!!! I am in love with your combo 

Magnificent photos as usual. Thank you :-!:-!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

When I got this one, now I'm not sure I need anymore.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Am I the only one constantly refreshing the site to check for the new k2 carbon?

I've actually reread this entire thread in a bid to review all the different dial.and handset combos.

I'm hoping the sunburst blue will be available... And I'm still keen to see the new multi colour dials (only seen the lume spots so far).



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Soulspawn said:


> Am I the only one constantly refreshing the site to check for the new k2 carbon?
> 
> I've actually reread this entire thread in a bid to review all the different dial.and handset combos.
> 
> ...


Of course you are not. I think most expected them yesterday as I did.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

ahah i've been refreshing it every hour since yesterday, i was hoping to find a nice surprise this morning but it seems like we have to wait a little more


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DarioV said:


> ahah i've been refreshing it every hour since yesterday, i was hoping to find a nice surprise this morning but it seems like we have to wait a little more


And I thought I was the only crazy one!


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Hey Clemens don't stop, you know ones not enough!!


Hey Ho,

I am very interested in the K2 carbon. However I don't feel confident regarding how scratch resistant this material is. i searched in the internet butr did not find information regarding the resistance of this material. did someone of you own a carbone watch before? if you could link me to reference sides it would be great.

thanx by now

holga


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok. Glad to know I'm not the only obsessive one here.

Thanks guys. You sure know how to make a wis feel normal! 

Seeing as this is the k2 case, I'm assuming we will be able to swap the bezel quite easily too. I'm already thinking of carbon case x tungum bezel. Or carbon case x MG bezel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Guys, since we are waiting for detalis and news about the K2 Carbon, i want to hear your opinion about the Turbine bezel of the new Carbon version. From the pictures here and on the H2O's Facebook page, it seems to me that it is shorter in terms of height compared to the standard K2 version, it looks closer in size to the Orca one than the K2 one. Is it just my impression ? You sure know more about it than me since i've never owned a K2 model but just an Orca with a Turbine bezel.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the blue K2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wrist pictures  The Kalmar 2 is so... comfortable, perfect for diving & work too


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Really like that strap on your K2, Rafy! Great fit with the dial and yarn color and also the texture of the leather is awesome. Perfect match with your clothes too.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Really like that strap on your K2, Rafy! Great fit with the dial and yarn color and also the texture of the leather is awesome. Perfect match with your clothes too.


Thanks Clemens, but doing nothing => Your watches are FANTASTIC!!! Thanks again to create such perfections


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I know some are waiting for the CARBON..but the Tungum is the best Kalmar 2 I've had yet. The inside of the case changes the color of the blue dial in certain lighting to this sort of greenish hue, kinda cool anyway maybe you can see it


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

rafy, i like this combination as well. i thought about a combi of mokume gane and steel a lot. however this is the first one i see. i think this is a very couraged combination. i realized that you have a very interesting buckle as well. i assume it is a mad dog buckle. du you have the chance to make a detail photo of the buckle it self?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Holga said:


> rafy, i like this combination as well. i thought about a combi of mokume gane and steel a lot. however this is the first one i see. i think this is a very couraged combination. i realized that you have a very interesting buckle as well. i assume it is a mad dog buckle. du you have the chance to make a detail photo of the buckle it self?


Thanks Holga 

I super like the Mokume Gane part on the H2O Stainless Steel watches, it really brings more class, more "warm", and something more "sophisticated" let's say 

Yes, you are 100% correct, the big buckle is from Maddog, I am a big fan of Titanium which is perfect for all my diving activities  This one is made to Titanium Damascus (several different layers of of various Titanium Grades), a bit difficult to photography, it has some blue and red/orange/yellow colours. I love it too much with my Kalmar 2.... Not sure if you have seen (below link) some other pictures I posted today, we see it quite well. I am adding some more photos about it. The Damascus pattern is called "Rain water drops", it makes some nice water drops water design, a bit like round flowers I want to say. I will not hide you that it is quite long to get, as all Damascus watch stuff due to very limited edition.

It is perfect for the H2O Watches!!! Because it has some blue and orange colours  Great for any blue / brown / black / yellow / orange straps. Fitting perfectly with the Kalmar 2, big success all the time 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/oceanictime-8000m-special-edition-1614162-90.html#post38338834


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

they are all amazing straps Rafy, but that blue/orange one paired with that piece of art of a buckle is a joy for the eyes


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope to see Clemens offer those buckles like Rafy's


----------



## Holga (May 16, 2014)

hi rafy, thanks for the pix and the link. these are incredible combinations. keep on the focus on the many colors - i like that! I bed you are not the guy for a carbon k2 with a stealth face ;-)


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Posted on Facebook:

H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON pre-sales starts 09.02.2017
https://www.h2o-watch.com/h2o-uhren/h2o-kalmar-2-carbon-pre-sale-09-02-2017-28-02-2017.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

MOP looks wicked sick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

rafy1, where do you get those kick-ass straps?!?!
Do you make them or something?!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm hoping for more dial options on it. I already have a black mop dial Kalmar 2. Would love one of the new two tone dials for it that he previewed the lume for a while back 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I think (and I'm guessing here) that we'll be given the option to customise the dials and not just be given two options.
Don't forget Clemens also showed us the stealth dial as an option but it's not on the website atm.

I'm definely hoping the two tone dials will be out tomorrow too and available as an option, but I'm not confident that it'll happen.

PS. 35 bracelets only! Gotta get in quick or wait for the second run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gelocks said:


> rafy1, where do you get those kick-ass straps?!?!
> Do you make them or something?!


No, I am not so talented to make straps or anything else by the way 

It is a customized strap from Maddog-Straps. For straps I super like for my Kalmar and Orca series: the H2O straps & the Maddog straps.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gelocks said:


> rafy1, where do you get those kick-ass straps?!?!
> Do you make them or something?!


I got this new Maddog Stap too: Orange "raw" leather matching with the K2 Orange dial; with a blue colour stitching same colour as the H2O blue Logo  LoL.... I am too much [email protected] details oriented guy 

Perfect for casual day!! As you can see on the pictures too much sun today in Dubai.... So thinking already to replace this strap quickly with the H2O orange rubber strap and to go to the beach fast


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some wrist shots 

I am getting Ready for the K2 Carbon launch 

The K2 is really super comfortable, even with a strong / thich 5mm multi-layers leather strap as below; I like it too much... In carbon (weight less) the K2 will be totally amazing I am sure... Still having big dilemma on which dial to go...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I really hope to see the other dial options too, especially the stealth combination we saw here in the past days. Regarding the bracelet, i'm wondering why it is recomended to avoid using it in strong physical excercises and sport activities, maybe that type of buckle is the problem ? Anyway it was a nice surprise looking at the size infos and noticing that it should be a little bigger than a standard K2, i'm a fan of big watches.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, that´s true, the best is always coming at the end.  I´m currently adding several new dials and in total the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON will be available with 9 different dial options. My favorite ones, the two black MOP dials, are really awesome and changing their look with any viewing angle.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Clemens, you are knocking it out of the park with this model. These dials are out of this world gorgeous. Any time on when the preorders should open on Friday? I want to make sure I'm up and ready to snag one with a bracelet. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Rani,

The pre-order will start tomorrow around 18:00 German time. 

Bye
Clemens


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you. In honor of the release of my grail watch I am sporting another one of your masterpieces. If only I could take proper pictures.... Haha 









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, that´s true, the best is always coming at the end. :
> 
> That bronze dial is awesome.......still have Christmas money.....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is my personal favorite:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Unbelievable. All of them. That dual lume dial is my fav I think.

The game continues upwards into the stratosphere!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

that bronze dial is sick!

Rafy, what a class move matching the watch to the kicks.. or vice versa.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

The stealth dial is MONEY! just wondering, will the WR rating be changed to match the case back/specs? I would also like to know the composition of the carbon material...is it similar to panerai carbon tech? I'm still takin the plunge though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, that´s true, the best is always coming at the end.  I´m currently adding several new dials and in total the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON will be available with 9 different dial options. My favorite ones, the two black MOP dials, are really awesome and changing their look with any viewing angle.


That is just insane. Will it be possible to buy additional dials and switch them out?


----------



## Matt_UKTX (May 24, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, that´s true, the best is always coming at the end.  I´m currently adding several new dials and in total the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON will be available with 9 different dial options. My favorite ones, the two black MOP dials, are really awesome and changing their look with any viewing angle.


Hi Clemens - I've tried to reach out to you by email (but no luck) regarding a change in my order from a CH6 to a Kalmar 2. Can you please provide images of the new K2 dials, just in case there is something I like better than what I selected via email. Thanks!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Matt_UKTX said:


> Hi Clemens - I've tried to reach out to you by email (but no luck) regarding a change in my order from a CH6 to a Kalmar 2. Can you please provide images of the new K2 dials, just in case there is something I like better than what I selected via email. Thanks!


The website now has about six dial combinations with pictures on it now. Might be worth checking them out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m currently away from emails , because launching the new H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON is a huge task at the moment. Impossible to split myself and the day is too short. Will take care of the emails at the weekend and next week.

The new dials are currently only reserved for the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON. The dials will not become available as spare part. 

The stealth dial is taken from the regular K2 and will have the 3000M WR on the dial, which will not match the WR of 2000M for the H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON printed on the case back crystal. ´The stealth dial was originally not intended to be used in this model but was taken up as it got such great response here and in Germany.

Two more dial options are coming the next hours and the pre-sales will start around 18:00 German time.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON LIGHT GUN


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

uh oh!!!!!! someone just ordered the carbon kalmar2 with bracelet (new black two-tone dial for me)!!!!!!!! Clemens, will you offer extra dials up for sale down the road? I'd be interested in the bronze two-tone and the black MOP dials)


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

No idea which one to get. Crap


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Dan01 said:


> No idea which one to get. Crap


I was struggling between 3 dials. Just went with black.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I got a Stealth one, i was tempted by the MoP but since i've already got that dial on my K1 i went for the Stealth combo.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I wonder how the lume is on that one


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

it is the same stealth dial offered in the K1. If you search on google for H2O Kalmar 1 stealth you can find some pictures of its lume too


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Danny T is in on the action !

Like there was any doubt LOL


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm torn between the sunburst blue, the mop and just a plain black dial... Oh, Bd that light gun looks fantastic too.

Sigh. Clemens didn't make this easy.

What I'm worried about is the dial overwhelming the carbon case, as the sunburst or mop night be too shiny in direct sunlight.

What's everyone else getting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ordered the blue sunburst. So much for behaving this year. I really like the bronze but not sure I could wear it as a daily wear. They are all killer


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Well... this will be my first H2O watch and frankly, I'm torn...

Stealth dial?
Light Gun Dual Tone?

I think the Light Gun might be a bit easier to combine with different straps than the stealth one... but I like the stealth dial the most... LOL. ARRRGHHH!!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

MOP is cool,
Bronze is awesome and probably the one I like best but my one and only H2O is bronze dial/black case
the light gun is sweet

I think if I were getting it I'd grab the black with the 2 tone lume... panda by day, 2 tone lume by night, special dial for a special watch!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I went with blue in the end. It was a close call between the blue and the 2tone black dial, but as my orca bronze already has a black dial, and i figured the blue would give the black forged carbon case abit more colour and "pop".









Plus the blue looks absolutely fantastic.

Wish there were more 30-24mm straps available for sale on the site.

PS. Is anyone else amazed at the value we are getting with this piece? It's ~60% off the rrp for the watch and half price for the bracelet! With an ETA 2892 powering it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

He really takes care of his customers.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone bought the Carbon bracelet?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I was tempted but not really a bracelet guy. I have to say it is amazing he pulled that off. I cannot imagine it was easy to do.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Dan01 said:


> I was tempted but not really a bracelet guy. I have to say it is amazing he pulled that off. I cannot imagine it was easy to do.


I love the look, but yeah, I'm usually changing straps so...

Anyway, I suck...

H2O Kalmar 2 Carbon Stealth Ordered...
Limited Edition H2O Orca Polished with Light Gun Sunburst Dial Ordered...



The Light Gun is not the Dual Tone one (sadly) but it still looks good.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I got the bracelet. Cant wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 + Maddog strap => Thinking about the new Kalmar 2 Carbon


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beautiful K2 

I very like the blue and orange sticking of this strap, perfect for the K2 blue dial


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^Rafy you are tearing it up !! Another stellar combo man!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> ^Rafy you are tearing it up !! Another stellar combo man!


Thanks Danny |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Blue sensation checking in


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazing piece, Danny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Posted in wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

New 30-24mm straps in store now! With its own dedicated Web page now https://www.h2o-watch.com/armbander-verschlusse/lederarmbaender-30-24mm.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Kalmar 2 Carbon*

i don´t post any additional technical data - all much better on h2o homepage.

just some pics of this outstanding piece


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Absolutely marvelous Gram73!!!

The K2 Carbon is awesome!!!

The bracelet is phenomenal and much better than I though; the DLC buckle is great too, I very like it 

Perfect choice: the Stealth dial with the Carbon case.

Thanks a lot for your sublime pictures


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

*WOW !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you very much for these photos grama73! It looks much much better than i imagined, a superb watch!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Way tooo beautiful Matthias. Top job with the pics. What a classy stealth watch. 

Clemens another star in the family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Amazing! I love that nothing else in the watch world looks like this! Just a shame it's too big for my wrist!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

AMAZEBALLS !!!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Grama73, that looks amazing. Especially the bracelet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

grama73 said:


> *Kalmar 2 Carbon*
> 
> i don´t post any additional technical data - all much better on h2o homepage.
> 
> ...


Good Afternoon Sir, the bracelet is it darker in color then the watch case? Tks.

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Grams73...
Your Carbon is so much different looking under the bright sunlight.
Beautiful.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks again to Grama73 for the first pictures of the Kalmar 2 Carbon. Awesome Carbon watch, and sublime pcitures 

Below just planing with my K2 blue dial LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Playing again with this unbelievable blue Kalmar 2 

I had done several dives with it => really super and doing the job perfectly !!


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

grama73 said:


> *Kalmar 2 Carbon*
> 
> i don´t post any additional technical data - all much better on h2o homepage.


Could you post a lume shot of the stealth k2? Still debating between carbon k2 or orca torpedo

Thanks


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

5imon L said:


> Could you post a lume shot of the stealth k2? Still debating between carbon k2 or orca torpedo
> 
> Thanks


lol, you just reposted 30 pics to ask for a lume shot.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

5imon L said:


> Could you post a lume shot of the stealth k2? Still debating between carbon k2 or orca torpedo
> 
> Thanks


Here's a lume shot of the stealth dial when I had my kalmar 1 DLC before I sold it. The black SL according to the SL lume chart for brightness is the least bright for obvious reasons.

Fully charged










After 15 mins


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

my bad, probably shouldn't reply via tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Carbon on the wrist...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Carbon bracelet


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man oh man that looks killer on the wrist. And that bracelet........delicious !!!


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn it grama! 
Now I need to stay out of this thread to not become impatient!!! WANT my 2 Watches NOW!!!!!!

See what you did?!?!?! 

Nice pics!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

some additional pics outside...


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Great pictures grama73.

how does it feel on the wrist? I imagine it feels odd being so light!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I like this grey carbon colour, awesome 

Thanks for the nice pictures Grama73


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mellow Yellow K2. Anybody else miss the "V form bezel"? Love to see the "V form" bezel option come back...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

NorthernBen said:


> Great pictures grama73.
> 
> how does it feel on the wrist? I imagine it feels odd being so light!


Incredible - a bit a psychological "problem" - seeing this big watch on the wrist doesn´t match with the weight you feel => great

Like clear coke aka pepsi crystal


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

One of the nicer H2O creations.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

So I ordered my second watch from Clemens, a Carbon with the 2tone lume black dial (kind of wanted the stealth but prefer no dates) with one of the last of the bracelets. Does anyone know how "hard" the carbon is? Scratch resistant or scratch magnet? I am familiar with high end carbon bicycle frames but their weave is always in a gelcoat that unfortunately scratches as easy as any painted surface.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm also interested in the scratch resistance part since i want to put some stingray straps on it and i don't want the stingray leather to scratch the lugs with its "scales". Anyone has some info about these aspects ?


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> One of the nicer H2O creations.


Amazing piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Blue - Code Name: "Danny"


----------



## superseconds (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Rafy1, I was hoping to see that on your wrist. Any chance you can do that? Thanks.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Anxiously counting down the minutes before the middle of march... When the carbons kalmar will get sent out! Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

superseconds said:


> Hey Rafy1, I was hoping to see that on your wrist. Any chance you can do that? Thanks.


Hello Superseconds,

See below previous post showing the Kalmar-2 on my small wrist. So far absolutely perfect even in dive mode 

I have 2 Kalmar 2: the blue and orange dial, and purchase several extra bezels and straps for swapping  I am envoy too much with this 2 beauties 

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 60

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 56

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 84

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 84

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 83

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 127

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 128

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 112

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 80

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 79

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 79

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 79

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 79

***OFFICIAL H2O Kalmar v2 PICTURE THREAD*** - Page 76


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am having a lot of H2O and Maddog leather straps, but wearing today the H2O metal bracelet => Nothing better guys 

This blue dial is number ONE in the World


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Catch of the Day  LoL...


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Rafy, VERY NICE !!!!
Steel and this blue Dial, that is't.

Marc


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wrist shots


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This customized Maddog strap is having perfect colour to match with the beautiful turquoise Kalmar 2 dial. Maybe it is too soft and too comfortable for me  I prefer stronger / harder strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar under Crabs attack!!!! LoL


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Insane strap rafy !


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Received a Fed-Ex notification from Clemens!!  

Can't wait to have the watches at home and on my wrist!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I do not a big fan of brown colour strap. I thought this was grey on the website pictures when I ordered it long time back... I think I need to replace my glasses LoL . On Kalmar 2 it is not bad I admit


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nothing better than the Kalmar 2 with the big Turbine  I like it too much


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Nothing better than the Kalmar 2 with the big Turbine  I like it too much


Agree!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Greetings from my K2 DLC on different straps


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

That last stingray (I think) strap is a perfect match, gm78. Pure awesomeness! 
Is it a h2o strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you. 

The stingray strap is from Martu straps, Andrea did a great job here.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The stingray strap is from Martu straps, Andrea did a great job here.


Sublime Guido


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, Rafy!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 11196042


Outstanding!


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

And the first one has arrived...


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wrist shot


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Fantastic piece, rafy, and a perfect strap choice! :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Fantastic piece, rafy, and a perfect strap choice! :-!


Thank you 

I love the Kalmar 2


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> I love the Kalmar 2


Me too.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Me too.


Wow!!! Super Guido  I like you strap


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, rafy! 

Thies from Maddog-Straps did a great job here. :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 sun bath  LoL


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

So, is there a date when the Stealth Edition starts shipping?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON will get shipped from next week onwards after the pre-order shipment of the H2O MARLIN has been finished.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O KALMAR 2 CARBON will get shipped from next week onwards after the pre-order shipment of the H2O MARLIN has been finished.


I'm really hoping to have mine by the US MotoGP race at COTA coming up April 21-23. Lots of watch ogling there, hint hint!


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Enjoying this one.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

AdrianB said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Absolutely superb and beautiful with this strap!! Well done


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 - Code Name: "Danny"


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Great review Danny thanks I've been on the fence for a long time I think ya just gave me the push I needed 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

6000m water resistant for those days I might fall in the deep end.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^that's a hot combo! Super hot!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^that's a hot combo! Super hot!


Yes indeed! Super comfortable. Thanks!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The lume isn't nuclear power but it sure looks the part when it lights up.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

mekenical said:


> The lume isn't nuclear power but it sure looks the part when it lights up.


Yes indeed!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

gm78 said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > The lume isn't nuclear power but it sure looks the part when it lights up.
> ...


Nice!
The gun dial is very unique at this point I'm not sure if I totally love it.


----------



## Maxtil (Apr 9, 2013)

And this is my Kalmar 2 Carbon with black MOP - Sorry, this is only quick iPhone shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtil (Apr 9, 2013)

Maxtil said:


> And this is my Kalmar 2 Carbon with black MOP - Sorry, this is only quick iPhone shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Maxtil said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. The mop just pops! Awesome choice!

I still have to wait till Wednesday for mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

mekenical said:


> The lume isn't nuclear power but it sure looks the part when it lights up.


Great looking watch. It's getting hard to resist one of these.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

After what seems like an eternity, I am joining the H2O club!

Have slowly been moving my pilot watches out, as I have decided I prefer divers, and found a nicely priced, lightly loved blue sandwich dial, DLC on thE Bay - love DLC watches, love sandwich dials! - so pulled the trigger!

counting this as my intro into H2O, and may well order up one myself soon!

pic below is borrowed from earlier in the thread! But this is what I got coming!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm enjoying this amazing time piece.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I really love the OJ minute hand on the light gun dial. Great combo Ken.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I really love the Titanium.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Prime example of why this may just be the start for me......the ultimate customization available is off the charts, and I don't have enough fingers and toes to count the amazing variations of the Kalmar 2 I have seen on this thread!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Look at this beauty!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^someone is enamored with their watch! That's ok, I would be too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Same watch another beautiful day!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

After just receiving my first H2O watch last week (Marlin), it didn't take me long to get in my second - love this configuration of the DLC Kalmar 2! I've been bit by the H2O bug - I see more in my future.


----------



## drdoom (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine arrived today, very impressed.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> After just receiving my first H2O watch last week (Marlin), it didn't take me long to get in my second - love this configuration of the DLC Kalmar 2! I've been bit by the H2O bug - I see more in my future.


The Kalmar2 DLC is really a great watch, especially in combination with the beautifully polished bezel. I love mine, too.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

These new sandwich dials are simply amazing. I need one of every colour !


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Clemens is a genius... The new carbon kalmar is a fantastic piece. I'm loving how the carbon "tiger stripes" only appear in certain lighting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Will there be a new Kalmar down the road without the blockhead lugs? It's got so much potential.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I think the lugs are an integral part of the kalmar DNA and charm.










The carbon bracelet is pretty darn impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Special on blue Isofrane at the pool  LoL...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Getting ready for beach swimming


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Same dial and hand-set over here, only the case is slightly different. ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Same dial and hand-set over here, only the case is slightly different. ;-)


Top Class Guido |> b-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

God-damned!!! My spearfishing fins are blue turquoise and not matching the super deep blue of the Kalmar 2 dial... I have to buy new pair of fins urgently  LoL...

I am using top expensive Carbon spear-guns with Carbon shaft too; but the last time I caught a fish was 20 years back  LoL... I love sea creatures too much


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Rafy, it seems like we both stay with the blue dial today... ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Rafy, it seems like we both stay with the blue dial today... ;-)


Yes absolutely 

Gorgeous your strap, I like it


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

gm78 said:


> Rafy, it seems like we both stay with the blue dial today... ;


Man I love that strap! Brown leather on black cases always works! A fave of mine for sure!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well my previously loved K2 blue sandwich dial DLC showed up today, and I put all the pics in the darn K1 thread!

ggrrrrrrr

maybe some nice admin type could move it over here?

anyway, couple of pics........on yeah,love it!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Gotta love the Kalmar 2 MOP MG


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Agree!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

The blue sandwich dial is really amazing.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

And on Orange ISOS today.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

2 questions for the K2 crowd.....

1) the smooth bronze bezel I keep seeing on other DLC K2s, I assume that is direct from H2O?....can anyone tell me the part number?
and
2) is changing the bezel the same as with seikos? A butter knife under the 6 and pop it off.

thanks guys!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> 2 questions for the K2 crowd.....
> 
> 1) the smooth bronze bezel I keep seeing on other DLC K2s, I assume that is direct from H2O?....can anyone tell me the part number?
> and
> ...


That is the polished Mokume Gane minimalist bezel which was offered as one of the configs during the pre order and yes it is and H2O item. It can't be purchased separately as it is not showing on the h20 webstore.

Bezel swaps on the k2 is like you said but DO NOT use a knife. You can use a credit card or your fingernail to pop it off by turning and lifting at the same time.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> 2 questions for the K2 crowd.....
> 
> 1) the smooth bronze bezel I keep seeing on other DLC K2s, I assume that is direct from H2O?....can anyone tell me the part number?
> and
> ...





Danny T said:


> That is the polished Mokume Gane minimalist bezel which was offered as one of the configs during the pre order and yes it is and H2O item. It can't be purchased separately
> 
> Bezel swaps on the k2 is lien you said by DO NOT use a knife. You can use a credit card or your fingernail to pop it off by turning and lifting at the same time.


and these blacked out K2s are still available should you want to order one Maddog.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Loving my blue K2.......thanks for the info guys.....shame about the bezel!

brown leather today....









Perhaps Clemens has a spare one lurking somewhere?

and I have no doubt there will be another H2O in my future....love the choices!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Random request - any chance of someone posting a short video of the bezel action? I'm a stickler for a very defined, delineated bezel action (c.f. Damasko, Tudor Pelagos) and I can't find a video of it in action for love nor money.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

The king carbon Kalmar 2!









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some like classic, I think I like with a bit of colours


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> a bit of colours


A bit? ;-)

Three wonderfully nice combos, Rafy, the straps you chose fit perfectly. :-!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Some like classic, I think I like with a bit of colours
> 
> View attachment 11701666


its just amazing how well the straps match the dials. I mean the pantones are almost identical. great work by Rafy and Maddog!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

All of them are Fabulous Rafy
I love my K2's











rafy1 said:


> Some like classic, I think I like with a bit of colours
> 
> View attachment 11701666


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

My second Kalmar 2 came yesterday, I am more than happy with it.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this one, it is the H2O's icon, with that nice dial 18 and orange minute and second handsets 

Excellent purchase Guido!!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you, rafy. I think this one was a must have for me. 

And I didn't want to bore all of you in the forum with pictures of the same four H2O watches every day, so a fifth H2O was required. ;-)


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi gm78, how long did you have to wait for delivery? Great looking watch!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in total love with the new blue sunburst sandwich dial of Clemens for the Kalmar 2. Really top class and a pure pleasure for the eyes to look at it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty. Thanks again to Clemens  The big turbine is very nice for diving super easy to rotate; the dial with big handsets and excellent lume are perfect too for scuba diving.

The strap is leather "blue aqua" with blue and white stitching. Thanks to Grama73 for sharing that.

I really like the cold "Blue & Metal" feeling of this K2, perfectly in contrast with the super hot sand of the beach under Dubai strong sun


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

NorthernBen said:


> Hi gm78, how long did you have to wait for delivery? Great looking watch!


Thanks. 
I got this watch in exchange for a non-H2O-watch, but I await another one from Clemens directly whcih should arrive this month if I remember it correctly. ;-)


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures of this beauty. Thanks again to Clemens  The big turbine is very nice for diving super easy to rotate; the dial with big handsets and excellent lume are perfect too for scuba diving.
> 
> The strap is leather "blue aqua" with blue and white stitching. Thanks to Grama73 for sharing that.
> 
> ...


what an amazing strap! I feel like I've said that to you a few times before.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

mekenical said:


>


Wow, that piece is WICKED SICK!! Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ALfwlmth said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> I am in total love with the new blue sunburst sandwich dial of Clemens for the Kalmar 2. Really top class and a pure pleasure for the eyes to look at it


Just curious. Is the 8K OT still the king?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Just curious. Is the 8K OT still the king?


How can ya dethrone the 8k beast?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

With that many watches I'm starting to wonder if your an octopus... all jokes aside, they look fantastic 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Just curious. Is the 8K OT still the king?


Yes the 8K OT is still the KING!!! Confirmed b-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My blue K2 on gunny


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Kalmar 2 - Blue dial is simply amazing...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i'm thinking about getting one K2 with that sunburst blue dial, but i want to see the upcoming new additions to the configurations on the H2O website first


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Blue pill ??

Orange pill ??

Pick your H2O Matrix trip


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Great pics. Ist definitely a bold watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Take both pills Danny


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Take both pills Danny


I always take a double hit


----------



## raveen (Sep 1, 2012)

mekenical said:


>


Nice piece. Any lume shots?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

I just noticed that my cousin DINGED MY Carbon H2o changing the strap!!! Like...
HOW?!? It has drilled lugs!!! Almost killed him!!! LOL.









Ok, anyway, that's not why I'm here, I'm here to ask about this:









For some reason either they came loose, or they were misplaced but I don't see them on the box anywhere.
Is there some place I can order some of those screws?

Thanks.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^i think you're going to need to contract Clemens directly pal.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

raveen said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks!
About 30 seconds under fluorescent lights


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^i think you're going to need to contract Clemens directly pal.


Ok.
Thanks.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

No comments... I generally never remove my watch from my wrist... My bad... It seems to have been a case of "Force Majeure"....  LoL


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice background decoration, Rafy! 

I keep the background simply white again today... ;-)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Rafy's going deep diving apparently!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Nice background decoration, Rafy!
> 
> I keep the background simply white again today... ;-)


Amazing strap Guido, I am speechless... I need one strap with this original "Tribal" stitching, I think it fit marvelously on the Kalmar 2


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Definitely it does, Rafy. Stingray and "Tribal" stitching fit perfectly to the Kalmar 2.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Definitely it does, Rafy. Stingray and "Tribal" stitching fit perfectly to the Kalmar 2.


Wow... Wow... Wow.. This one is amazing too!!! Well done Guido!!! I am a big fan of polished stingray. Your straps are really super mega extra beautiful |> b-)


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you. 
I love them, too, I think they give the watch a completely different and special look. The next one is already ordered, this time a completely black one... ;-)


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Danny T:
Any forum you wish to pick to praise the Kalmar will get a resounding 2 thumbs up
from Art. Awesome is best adjective that come to mind.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am a little bit uncertain where to post this picture... 2 Orcas, 2 Kalmar 2, 1 Hydra... which thread is the right one? ;-)


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ the answer? any where and every where as often as possible!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

My new K2 6000 arrived! :-D

Simply a great watch, thank you, Clemens, well done!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love it Guido 

Champagne!!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

great watch, congratulations!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you both!


----------



## Maxtil (Apr 9, 2013)

Great. I have ordered this one too with protruding crystal. Waiting is hard,but this Kalmar looks perfect. 

Odesláno z mého SM-G361F pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am sure you will like it, the watch is really fantastic. 









And in the dark it glows like hell:


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

My lumed bezel H2O family (so far ;-)): Kalmar 2, Orca and Kalmar 2 6000









Today the Kalmar 2 is on my wrist again. After having it on a nato strap for a few days I decided for the bracelet today.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous photos Guido 

I need that H2O key-chain  LoL


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Awesome collection and great pics!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys. 

The key chain is really great, I have it with me every day. ;-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The blue dial special taken to a different level


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^It's been taken to the deepest depths of the ocean !! Double Double Big Mac attack jack !!!

what's the W/R, 10,000M at least?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> ^It's been taken to the deepest depths of the ocean !! Double Double Big Mac attack jack !!!
> 
> what's the W/R, 10,000M at least?


The test results aren't in!
I've been drooling all day.
This one will produce watch wood


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mekenical said:


> The blue dial special taken to a different level


Absolutely Gorgeous Ken!!! Please more photos of this beauty.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Time for changes:
Tungum-bezel for my gunmetallic DLC-K2























It's summertime - and the living is easy:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super nice with the Tungum V-Bezel  

I love it


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh boy! Here we go! Blue sunburst dial with Chrome applied hour markers, Ceramic bezel and a little extra crystal for the ultimate combo!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Marvelous.... I am totally speechless...

Thanks a lot Ken


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

insane Ken! the crystal seems to magnify everything....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm surprised Iv resisted this long tbh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

the mad scientist is back at it: from facebook... 45 dials when the new K2 configurator is up


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ now how in the world is one supposed to be able to now achieve "one of each dial" when there are 45 choices now ??!!?? 

OMG!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thommi will do


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Some brushed surfaces some polished surfaces. Two tone vitamin C


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Got the inspiration from P.Pang


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Some brushed surfaces some polished surfaces. Two tone vitamin C


Sublime Danny, this bezel is AWESOME!!! Love it, Perfect combo


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Got the inspiration from P.Pang


Amazing Ken!!! You are a real "Artist" 

This is the H2O best picture of the Year!!!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Danny T said:


> ^ now how in the world is one supposed to be able to now achieve "one of each dial" when there are 45 choices now ??!!??
> 
> OMG!!


You'll find a way! lol



mekenical said:


> Got the inspiration from P.Pang


Wow! what else can you say?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> You'll find a way! lol
> 
> Wow! what else can you say?


DEEP FRIED KALMAR !!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

It's still ticking away!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

That is the best picture I have seen, thanks Mekenical. 
P


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Oh boy! Here we go! Blue sunburst dial with Chrome applied hour markers, Ceramic bezel and a little extra crystal for the ultimate combo!


So you did not have enough with the 8k Big Mac... you needed to supersize it ! ;-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wet Carbon!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Continuing with the splash theme!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Damascus DLC caseback!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Does it count if I've ordered one but it hasn't arrived yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Got a new strap for my K2 DLC


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous Guido :-!

This is a Strap!!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you, Rafy. In the next days I will try it on my K2 6000 with the blue dial as well, I imagine it to fit there very well, too.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Straight Kalmar II


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

K2 Extreme


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Sandwich Sunburst at the beach


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i'm waiting for my k2 6000m blue sunburst to arrive, i've already bought some leather pieces to make a few nice straps for it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beautiful blue dial, I am in totally love with this watch 

Strap is thick 5mm Lewis jean from Maddog.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ there's so much to like about this watch, Rafy. The blue dial: amazing, the denim strap: so well-executed, esp with the tan tag keepers, that bezel! superb


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^ there's so much to like about this watch, Rafy. The blue dial: amazing, the denim strap: so well-executed, esp with the tan tag keepers, that bezel! superb


Thank you b-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DLC k2 on a Toshi glacier strap....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 2 3000M - NEW CONFIGURATOR TEST

https://www.h2o-watch.com/h2o-uhren/h2o-kalmar-2-3000m/h2o-kalmar-2-3000m.html

3.600.000 different combinations are possible!
Opens in a few hours / The configurator requires to download approx. 60MB of image data! This will take a long time depending on your internet connection speed. Please be patient. 

It´s not all finalized and we are working on removing any faults. Have a first look if you are interested in.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O KALMAR 2 6000M - NEW CONFIGURATOR TEST

https://www.h2o-watch.com/h2o-uhren/h2o-kalmar-2-6000m/h2o-kalmar-2-6000m.html

*INCLUDING THE EXCOTIC 8mm / 10mm / 12mm CRYSTALS*! That´s I would call special!

Opens in a few hours / The configurator requires to download approx. 60MB of image data! This will take a long time depending on your internet connection speed. Please be patient.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

great news Clemens, this opens up soo many possibilities


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Amazing, just tested 3.648 combinations LoL... All gorgeous 

The new Kalmar 2 configurators are superb, congratulation Clemens!!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Dang it, I just ordered a watch. Now I'm wishing I waited a couple weeks. This one I really like:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Just received my new K2 6000m with a blue sunburst sandwich dial! This thick turbine bezel is amazing! I'm also loving the dial-handset contrast, really eye catching. I've put it on this simple strap i've made some time ago and stitched just yesterday when i received the Fedex notification for the shipment, i couldn't let this beauty without "shoes"  As always, Clemens you did a great job, thank you very much again for your courtesy 
Here are a few pictures




























And now this beast needs a proper strap. I've had initially bought this hand painted ostrich leg leather to make a strap for my MoP K1, it looked more purple on the photos but when i received it, i noticed it was actually blue and i found out that it matches perfectly this blue sunburst dial, so i will use it for this watch, paired with an orange tribal stitching, it will look great 
Here are some pictures to see the leather-dial match


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

DarioV said:


> Just received my new K2 6000m with a blue sunburst sandwich dial! This thick turbine bezel is amazing! I'm also loving the dial-handset contrast, really eye catching. I've put it on this simple strap i've made some time ago and stitched just yesterday when i received the Fedex notification for the shipment, i couldn't let this beauty without "shoes"  As always, Clemens you did a great job, thank you very much again for your courtesy
> Here are a few pictures
> View attachment 12215538
> 
> ...


Definitely want to see it on that strap. It's going to be a looker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Dario that skin looks sick!!! do you mind letting me know where you bought that skin many thanks !!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Done some work today, i couldnt finish the strap with the orange stitching because i'm waiting for the blue edge finisher to arrive the next week, but the result is amazing.
Just a quick preview picture, sorry for the bad quality.







Roylex i've bought this piece of leather on Ebay from the seller ericandsusan2011. He had some other hand painted ostrich leather (all very beautiful), but this piece was the last one of this particular colour.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Amazing job Dario, I paid 250 Euro for the same strap LoL


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you very much Rafy, i've got to thank you and your beautiful pictures once again, you gave me the idea to use ostrich leather as you did with the stingray one. In the past i only used cow leather or canvas for my straps, then i've discovered all these great hides


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

Really awesome job on the Strap Dario. thank for the info too that combination is going to be a killer!


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Danny T said:


> Some brushed surfaces some polished surfaces.


Is polished an option?


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Dario,
do you sell straps or just make them for your own use? I am curious about this craft and often considered attempting to make some of my own straps. Can you share if there are any good books or online resources which outline this strap making process? I know it's a craft which requires skill and practice.

Another think I've often wanted to do is make my own custom bronze buckles..... There is a local business that cost shares the use of a kiln and does group/bulk bronze work... could be interesting.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

marked so far i've only made straps for myself, for my brother and my father (who also does some of his own). The fact is that i really enjoy doing them but i've already got too many for my watches and when i find the perfect match for one of them it is very difficult that i change it. I tought about making some to sell, knowing that someone, somewhere is wearing one of my straps would give me a great satisfaction, and i would get rid of all the extra leather i got stored  When i finally decide to start selling them i will open a discussion in the forum market.
Regarding your other question i didn't really read any book, i just watched photos and videos from other artisans, and i always like to read discussions about strapmaking, you can learn very much from others, but in the end, what really improves your crafts is just experience: the more straps you make the better they get. My first straps were very very bad, infact i didnt even wear them, but after every one i made i took notes of what was wrong or what i didnt like about it and searched for pictures or videos on how to improve that part, this process helped me to create a "method". 
I suggest you to get some not expensive materials, the basic tools to start and try to make something, with practice you will figure it out how to achieve the results you want, and when you finally get to wear your first "good" strap you will be really pleased


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Rafy, this one is nearly a twin of yours... ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful Guido :-!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

I gotta say, I'm waiting on my bronze orca and I've already convinced myself that the next H2O I add with be another Orca (heck I had the classic case in my cart and only didn't get it to grab the bronze)..... but this, this is HOT










only thing is I have the hour and second hand as black... for some reason the configurator isn't making them black in the pic?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II on Nato


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Finally the blue edge finisher arrived and i was able to finish the strap. Looks amazing and the watch now is a 10/10


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Very NICE Dario!!

I've been inspired by you.

I purchased some very cool Ostrich leg leather and some Horween leather on ebay.

Going to get some thread and tools soon and give strap making a go.

Thanks for the inspiration!



DarioV said:


> Finally the blue edge finisher arrived and i was able to finish the strap. Looks amazing and the watch now is a 10/10
> View attachment 12284322
> 
> View attachment 12284314
> ...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

thank you marked, i'm happy that you decided to start yourself, i'm sure you will enjoy this hobby


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

That is really cool DarioV! Dunno if I have the personal style to pull it off but I really like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dario, that looks great! Fantastic work! :-!

I went the easy way on Saturday, 31st June... (o|) ...


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice job Dario the watch and strap looks fantastic !


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Kalmar 2 Extreme diver


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Kalmar 2 Extreme diver


Amazing Ken, I am in love with your fantastic pictures


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

Love that sunburst blue its on my wish list but fund pretty low now I guess I have to wait awhile.!! excellent watch rafy


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar Hunter


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 12359257
> 
> 
> View attachment 12359259


Strap suits the character of the watch very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Will_f said:


> Strap suits the character of the watch very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Will, nothing special: just a Blue Isofrane rubber; but honestly not a good rubber for me: especially in diving: very difficult to put even with my 2mn diving gloves. I must prefer the H2O rubber straps  I need to push Clemens to make a Blue one  LoL...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Did someone say kalmar 2 blue ?

Playing around with bezels last night


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > Kalmar 2 Extreme diver
> ...


I'm glad you enjoy them! Thank you ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^wow love the color of that strap!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Back after 2 weeks of travelling on business. And with a new (pre-owned) piece.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Loving this watch, it is great for the summer


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sick combo Dario !!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Lots of steel with a ray of blue


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Lots of steel with a ray of blue


Good looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Same watch as in my last posting - more or less. The different bezel and strap make the watch look completely differently:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice Guido, I like it :-!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

One more shot of the wonderful white MOP dial


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

No news for 2 weeks? I am shocked... ;-)


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Very nice piece, that strap fits really good! I'm waiting for my new K2 to arrive


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, Dario.  Enjoy it, and don't forget to share pictures. ;-)


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

What a awesome combo

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

DLC + MG on PVD mesh










Arrived today!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

And some glamour shots.... already starting to patina

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Finally received my new Kalmar 2 6000m a couple of days ago! This is certainly my favourite of all the H2O watches i've bought. 
I've choosen this slimmer handset in order to give the new MoP dial more space, and with this amazing glass everything looks bigger and deeper. Also loving this square bezel, its really massive and pairs perfeclty with the case.
Really really happy, thank you Clemens once again for this amazing watch and for your courtesy 
Here some pictures of this beast mounted on one of my straps made of eagle leg leather:

















































Sorry for the quality, we haven't had much sun here in Rome lately


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

just arrived, love it!!!
The only little problem is that i have ordered this configuration with the orange minute hand, but i like also in this combo.
Hope that Clemens can ship me the orange minute hand, but i don't think will be a problem...































































6,75" wrist!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Back from vacation  I was traveling with one watch only to avoid last year problem with the customs (15 watches put in custody at the airport and XXXX USD fine...) I was missing my blue Kalmar so much, you could not believe guy


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Zoom on the superb H2O Blue sandwich sunburst dial, it likes the sun too much  LoL

The bezel is Mokume Gane (bronze & Stainless Steel) a sublime creation from Clemens, in total love... I particularly like it in combination with the blue dial: perfect matching 

The distressed blue strap is from "The watch boutique" (Asrar), super soft strap.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not a great lume, especially on the dial, strange because there is a lot of material... the Armida A7 have a very more powerfull blue.


----------



## b4r4n0ff (Sep 8, 2017)

guys
i have a raly big wrist (about 8.5"~22cm)
and i wanna see, how this kalmar sit on big wrist)
maybe somebody can show me ))


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Clemens know how to make a customer happy!










:-!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

He surely does


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^somebody likes the classic case a bit.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Gorgeous your Orca Classic collection 

The only Orca Outer-case I am missing in my collection, I am not sure what is wrong with me... I think I need to do an Emergency order to Clemens  LoL....


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Gone but not forgotten. I will replace it soon.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My new acquisition,


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine! on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar today, I am in love with this one


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Perfect strap/watch pairing rafy!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Christmas day at the beach relaxing and swimming with the Orange Kalmar 2 on H2O orange rubber strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Trying today an amazing blue strap; my first one made of exotic water snake skin, completely waterproof LoL  This strap is over all my expectations and matching perfectly with the superb blue "smurf" Kalmar 2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with this combo


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beautiful Kalmar 2 

The buckle is made of Carbon, waterproof too 

















I super like the big H2O logo wave on the case back


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

DarioV said:


> Loving this watch, it is great for the summer
> View attachment 12393971
> 
> View attachment 12393969
> ...


100% true


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

New Maddog strap


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

pepcr1 said:


> New Maddog strap


Wow... Jean strap matches super well with the Kalmar 2 Special Edition blue dial, well done man


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue surf dial with blue sturgeon shoes


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you rafy1!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

What to say, H2O is making of the best blue watch in the World....

























I super like the big wave H2O logo on the back case of the Kalmar 2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures
> 
> View attachment 12804959
> 
> ...


Seriously, mate. You're killing me here! Love the H2Os and love the straps even more.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> MOP is not possible to be used as destro version with crown at 09:00. The dial feets are made for crown at 03:00.


Mr C Helberg, I ordered the blue sandwich w matt hands and turbine bezel on bracelet and asked for dial to be flipped Destro in notes but havnt gotten a reply so thought I would try through WUS as I havnt learned if this is an option you do ...or if any dials can be ...as I am also interested in dial #14 grey w chrome & #5 full lume.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Its probably a good thing I didn't discover Clemens Helberg's H2O watches sooner I prob have too many by now. I see a couple Kalmar 2s and an Orca in the near future....or Marlin.....or.......

With the Kalmar 2 does the bezel choice make any difference in the overall height or wearability of the watch? The 2D down views in the configurator are difficult to tell really what the watch looks like. Is the 3000M with a flat crystal and the turbine solid bezel any taller than the stainless insert in the square, round or rectangle (cutout) bezels? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> Here's a few more shots of this amazing dial.
> 
> View attachment 9715898
> 
> ...


Wondering if u could show or decribe the lume? Is the pip BGW-9 as well as the indices? Wondering what a black stealth insert would look like w black MOP and chrome vs black hands....


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...t-mail-part-5-a-1246922-943.html#post45254651


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Those who love H2O and already own similar......which would you choose between these 2 & is it possible to get in 3000M Titanium?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ of those two, I'd choose the one on the top. Honestly I don't think I'd get any black hands at all cause I'd want to maintain the contrast from the dial and bezel. But if you like that look, I prefer the black second hand. Either way, should be a kick ass watch.

Ti isn't available right now from the website so I doubt it at this time.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

.... I thought the black seconds would show the interesting hand center more and tie in the black bezel. But yeah maybe they disappear into the dial too much. Any opinion on the difference in the dlc square vs round edged bezels? Do they all have the same thickness/slope? Thanks for your input!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Pool today with the beautiful orange Kalmar 2 

























I like the side profile of the K2 showing its super nice domed sapphire, I am in love with this watch 

















View attachment 12934805


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some underwater photos taken at -1m deep only LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more info.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Breath holding practice at he pool with Kalmar 2 blue smurf dial, black bezel on black isofrane


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos 









































Underwater photos at -1m LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love that blue dial


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

No one can compete with the Kalmar 2 Oceanictime Second Edition 8000m 

Simply the BEST!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m blue sandwich sunburst dial, big square bezel Titanium Grade-5 with black ceramic inlay 15sec


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures 

The strap is a 6mm blue Sea Water Snake strap on thick black solid stitching and Carbon HighTech buckle from Maddog, perfect to match with this beauty


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Night stalker


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Orange dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Strap is orange ostrich leg with black carbon buckle


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am speechless with this beautiful blue Kalmar 2


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@RAFY: WOW! That stitching really matches up perfectly the blue on the dial! Did you restitch by yourself?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> @RAFY: WOW! That stitching really matches up perfectly the blue on the dial! Did you restitch by yourself?


K2 bronze? nice. I don't like it quite as much as I did/do the Orca bronze but perhaps it's it's just that specific dial/bezel combo? Still all in all very nice.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Don´t worry, there will be plenty of options available for the H2O KALMAR 2 BRONZE at sales start in May 2018. We will also offer a completely new dial series in 4 colors with the launch of our new model.

Here is my sample with the 15sec. TURBINE bezel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> @RAFY: WOW! That stitching really matches up perfectly the blue on the dial! Did you restitch by yourself?


Wow Clemens the new Bronze K2 really looks like gorgeous, especially with that sublime blue dial  Big congrats!!!

Yes you are right the stitching of this strap is matching perfectly the K2 blue smurf dial, no I am no so good, it is an original strap the stitching colour is called "cyan" same as our K2 blue smurf. I am having several strap with that stitching dedicated for the K2 blue smurf dial; but swapping to your rubber strap or H2O bracelet for the sea, I promise


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar blue dial today, very high humidity in Dubai, looks like fog on the dial  LoL...

Strap is made of sturgeon skin, super solid 

The lume of this sandwich dial is fantastic, I love it!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

always the best watch/strap combos Rafy


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Recently I got the info, that the Kalmar2 will be availabe in bronze in near future.

Can you guys give me an advice?
Got an CH6 some days ago. But for me it does not work really well because of the bulkyness and the 45.5mm of the watch.
I bought it instead of a CH8, which was my favorit...

Now I was thinking of flip the CH6 and get the CH8 because of a better wearability.
Amd now I got the Info that the Kalmar 2 will be also availabe in bronze.

What do you think regarding the wearability / size? CH8 (wich is a bit more toolwatch for me - which I like) or the Kalmar 2?
As I assume the Kalmar 2 will get more expensive.

I'm looking for you thoughts.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Goblin77 said:


> Recently I got the info, that the Kalmar2 will be availabe in bronze in near future.
> 
> Can you guys give me an advice?
> Got an CH6 some days ago. But for me it does not work really well because of the bulkyness and the 45.5mm of the watch.
> ...


I don't own any h20 but for me lug to lug is way more important than width,what do you own that you like size wise? Then look to match that.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

L2L is not everything and is a little missleading! At least in my opinion. 

It doesn´t mattter so much how long the watch is but how the lugs are shaped. The lugs of the KALMAR 2 are much turned downwards to the wrist and despite it´s length the watch case is "wrapping" around the wrist. In result the K2 will wear quite comfortable and most probably better than most 2-3mm shorter watches. 

Anyway, I´m sure you will be also surprised of the pricing at which we will launch the H2O KALMAR 2 BRONZE.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> L2L is not everything and is a little missleading! At least in my opinion.
> 
> It doesn´t mattter so much how long the watch is but how the lugs are shaped. The lugs of the KALMAR 2 are much turned downwards to the wrist and despite it´s length the watch case is "wrapping" around the wrist. In result the K2 will wear quite comfortable and most probably better than most 2-3mm shorter watches.
> 
> Anyway, I´m sure you will be also surprised of the pricing at which we will launch the H2O KALMAR 2 BRONZE.


That's right, so I let myself be misled a little bit by the CH6 with their short L2L.

Then I have no choice but to wait for the Kalmar 2 bronze. May I ask if there is already a scheduled date for the preorder?

One more question for H2O-watches:
I looked at the configurator of the Kalmar 2. What is the difference between the two dials 18 and 37?

Just wan't to make sure to be prepared for the Kalmar 2 in bronze


----------



## Kromag (Nov 27, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures of this beauty
> 
> View attachment 13116237
> 
> ...


Striking! Where can one get such a watch?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kromag said:


> Striking! Where can one get such a watch?


Hello dear Kromag,

You can see at the below link it you like the high markers which are very class too:
https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-editions/h2o-kalmar-2-ss-eta-2824-blue-sunburst-dial.html

Or you can check at this link too for the exact model as mine: just select the blue sunburst sandwich dial 54 or 55 depending if you like with or without date; I am having the big handset Chrom H1 that I prefer for diving and better reading of time (but many colleagues are taking with the big handset H1 Silver Mat which is making a full metal effect which is very nice: the handset matching with the metal or the case and bezel, very nice too; the chrome handsets like mine are for more flashy / class effect. And finally select the bezel Turbine 6K and you are done 
https://www.h2o-watch.com/h2o-uhren/h2o-kalmar-2-6000m/h2o-kalmar-2-6000m.html

This watch is terrific!!! A must have LoL 

Rafy.


----------



## Kromag (Nov 27, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Hello dear Kromag,
> 
> You can see at the below link it you like the high markers which are very class too:
> https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-editions/h2o-kalmar-2-ss-eta-2824-blue-sunburst-dial.html
> ...


Thanks Rafy!


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Goblin77 said:


> One more question for H2O-watches:
> I looked at the configurator of the Kalmar 2. What is the difference between the two dials 18 and 37?


Dial 37 has a glossy chapter ring (rehaut) and the indices on 3/6/9 are slimmer.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

GHK said:


> Dial 37 has a glossy chapter ring (rehaut) and the indices on 3/6/9 are slimmer.


Thx 
Wasn't sure if this was glossy or just seems so.

I've seen so much different handsets in the configurator, but it seems about 90% go with the arrows...
I'm really looking forward the bronze Kalmar.

First step is done - sold my CH6 bronze


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 at the beach today with a blue distressed strap from Asrar (thewatchboutique bahrain)

























Blue watch, so blue house too, I like matching LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 on blue toad


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures 

















Zoom on the the H2O buckle


----------



## Feingeist (Feb 17, 2016)

Hallo from Germany here...






Titan 6000m







Unique silver sunburst dial

Bert


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures
> 
> View attachment 13154135
> 
> ...


That dial is really impressive. The watch is big for my liking but it is striking, great photo.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Summer is started soon, so I got some white alligator straps for my babies  LoL...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful, nice watch and nice photo shot too 

The K2 OT 8K is to me the ONE!!! The best Dive Watch in the World


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Summer alligator shoes for my Kalmar 2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of these beauties... Cannot wait to go at sea with them


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

A peaceful still life of a friendly coexistence - at first appearance.

*BUT BEWARE RAFY! There are two orcas hiding among the others!*

That's nature - beautiful, but always dangerous!

(Some day I would like to see a pic of all your nice straps|>)

My DLC-K2 now in the German national colours, prepared for the coming Football World Cup:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 orange dial on grey python orange stitching


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 blue on alligator straps


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Breguet7147 said:


> BEFORE AND AFTER
> 
> View attachment 13267369


Fantastic job Breguet7147  It is amazing like that, I very like your Patina!!

But now if not too much confidentiality... You have to tell us the secret of it 

Rafy.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes agreeing, please tell us the secret of this fast and even patina.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

GHK said:


> Yes agreeing, please tell us the secret of this fast and even patina.


















It's easy.

1. About 7-10 drops of liver of sulfur gel in very hot water
2. Dip it in the water for a few minutes
3. When it's dark brown put it in cold water mixed with baking soda - stops it from getting darker
4. After it's washed off and dried use a jewelers polish cloth (I used Connoisseurs silver polishing cloth) to polish it off, leaving only what's in the indentations.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Interesting, thanks for sharing dear Breguet7147


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Some extra pics of mine - now in the proper (Kalmar *2*-)thread:






























and in the middle of my other Kalmar2:









At this time I have not decided if I will let the patina grow naturally or give a "little" assistance with chemical helpers.
Did not know that liver of sulphur exists as a gel also.

@Breguet7147: Did you made a photo before you polished the patinated watch? If so, please post it.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Lovely K2 family. Well done Gerd


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue smurf Kalmar 2 on white alligator strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more picture, the perfect dive watch for summer time


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Rafy my friend... seriously I love it, that combo just screams Summer! love white straps with blue dials... so great my friend.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> Rafy my friend... seriously I love it, that combo just screams Summer! love white straps with blue dials... so great my friend.


Thanks brother


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

It took only a few days to realize that I am not the guy for "golden" watches.
So I made a first experience to give her a patinated look.

































View attachment 13301339


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

love my new h2o so much I'm already looking at another


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mlankton said:


> love my new h2o so much I'm already looking at another


Nice one 

Be careful H2O watches are very addicted  Pure pleasure...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the H2O blue dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This thick customized blue alligator strap is match perfectly with this beauty, and top comfortable on my wrist


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

This blue and Steel

*WOW*


----------



## Tcnh (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello could you please tell me is there any issues with the windinghead on this pic 
as for me it looks kind of weird


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Tcnh said:


> Hello could you please tell me is there any issues with the windinghead on this pic
> as for me it looks kind of weird


Hi,

It looks like the crown has not been screwed on the picture you shown; it seems to be in time adjustment position.

See below old pictures that I have made of my Kalmar 2: there is not gap like on your photos IF the crown is completely screwed, once the crown is screwed properly: the side of the crown touches the side of the case.


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Home at the shores of the North Sea:

Just had a trip to the North Sea close to Clemens workshop.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orange K2 on grey Python strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mlankton said:


> View attachment 13412545


Wow!! really beautiful your K2 black & white. I am a bit fan of the H2O white full lume dial, with your nice bezel and black shadow handset it is gorgeous!!!

Well done man


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

thank you, I am pretty happy with this one in every regard


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

*WOW !!!!!!*


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

anyone got any news regarding the chrono delivery schedule


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 blue "smurf" dial :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Closer look of this beauty


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

well I just ordered my third Kalmar 2. This time I went for a 6000m, my first 2 were 3000m. It's a perfect watch in just about every detail IMO. You never could have told me that I'd ever in a million years buy three of the same watch, so I guess this is the strongest statement I could make regarding how I feel about Clemens' work. Anyone reading this thread who has admired h2o but never picked one up yet, these watches are just sick and I think they outclass everything in the sub $2000 range. Fantastic watches. I'll post pics when it arrives. 
Thank you Clemens!


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

VERY NICE CHOICE !!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mlankton said:


> well I just ordered my third Kalmar 2. This time I went for a 6000m, my first 2 were 3000m. It's a perfect watch in just about every detail IMO. You never could have told me that I'd ever in a million years buy three of the same watch, so I guess this is the strongest statement I could make regarding how I feel about Clemens' work. Anyone reading this thread who has admired h2o but never picked one up yet, these watches are just sick and I think they outclass everything in the sub $2000 range. Fantastic watches. I'll post pics when it arrives.
> Thank you Clemens!


I agree, excellent choice :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Today for me


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Got my H20 Bronze a couple of weeks ago. From what was stated, it looks like I'm the third owner. My only gripe was somewhere in the process, the original bronze buckle that came with the watch was separated from the watch. I ordered a replacement from H20 but haven't gotten it yet. All in all this looks to be a really well constructed watch. Fits well and has fantastic lume.
Took it to the beach last week for a salt water "christening". Passed with flying colors.
Here are a couple of photos


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02508_Fotor.jpg


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13492459


So nice, so neat!!! This K2 black & white is a killer 

Superb picture by the way


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13492459


that is a sweet combination! white dial, stealth markers, brown strap. I love it!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orange Kalmar 2 meeting Grey Orca, both wearing the same grey python shoes


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue dial with black bezel is not bad too, what do you think?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures LoL.... That thick black buffalo strap match good with the black bezel


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

umm, I just ordered my fourth Kalmar 2 in as many months. wtf? I can't explain it, other than these are great watches. Pics when it arrives.








oh and I opted for the 10mm crystal, I liked the 8mm on my newest so much


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mlankton said:


> View attachment 13503729


Really sublime your new K2, I think I need to order the same exact combo :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mlankton said:


> umm, I just ordered my fourth Kalmar 2 in as many months. wtf? I can't explain it, other than these are great watches. Pics when it arrives.
> 
> oh and I opted for the 10mm crystal, I liked the 8mm on my newest so much
> ]


I super like this one too... That all bronze is killer, again another perfect combo you did


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 orange dial, too much sun at the beach today, I think I need to get a poliried filter for my camera  LoL... I am not happy about my pictures, the watch is 100% more beautiful in real 

































Meeting a blue jellyfish


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I generally do not like brown straps, but I think it is OK on this nice blue dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 13579633


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Another blue Kalmar 2 that I super like


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Getting ready for Halloween


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

I keep looking in this thread and can't find any pictures with the alternate hands on H2O watches. The hands in this picture, are they lumed? The white parts I mean. Thank you!

Also, with the solid turbine configuration and a sandwich dial, would the minute track and the bezel markers and numbers be lumed?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

taifighter said:


> I keep looking in this thread and can't find any pictures with the alternate hands on H2O watches. The hands in this picture, are they lumed? The white parts I mean. Thank you!
> 
> Also, with the solid turbine configuration and a sandwich dial, would the minute track and the bezel markers and numbers be lumed?


Yes all is nicely Lumed 

See below of my K2 with sandwich dial and turbine bezel (same as the one you selected). but having the classic H2O handeset 

The Lume of the K2 sandwich dial is really phenomenal! But it is sunburst during daylight with the sun or light: it is nicely iridescent 









Regarding the new baton handsets you have selected => Yes they are all lumed too, please see below photo I found from the H2O Addict FB.


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

<3<3<3 absolutely gorgeous watches and shots, thank you so much...

I think you've convinced me to pull the trigger, and with the classic hands like yours 

But I prefer slightly thinner, so the 3000m is good for me. I don't plan on befriending James Cameron any time soon.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 orange on safari strap 

The orange dial is a must have  LoL...

I love it!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^Rafy I have to agree that orange is superb and it always surprises me when Clemens says that his colored dials (esp the orange) don't sell well. Of course black, blue and grey will always outsell a color but I'd think the diving popularity of Orange would at least make it in the top 5 of dial colors sold... when offered.

but hey what do I know?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^Rafy I have to agree that orange is superb and it always surprises me when Clemens says that his colored dials (esp the orange) don't sell well. Of course black, blue and grey will always outsell a color but I'd think the diving popularity of Orange would at least make it in the top 5 of dial colors sold... when offered.
> 
> but hey what do I know?


Totally agree with you


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar 2 on new H2O blue Nato strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Testing  LoL...

By the way this nice Nato is from H2O-Watch too


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Kalmar 2 Oceanictime 10 miles


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

6000m


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

6000m 10miles


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Damascus


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m blue dial on blue H2O Nato


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

How did you even manage to fit a NATO onto your K2? The lug spacing is so tight that I can't even get a NATO on even if I lay the strap in FIRST and put the screw bars in afterwards.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

taifighter said:


> How did you even manage to fit a NATO onto your K2? The lug spacing is so tight that I can't even get a NATO on even if I lay the strap in FIRST and put the screw bars in afterwards.


I had to force a bit. True  But so far OK even that very thick Nato 2mm+


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Gift for Valentine´s day! 

*H2O KALMAR 2 LP (LOW PROFILE)*

- 12.00mm vs 15.70mm height
- 214g vs 241g weight
- new 24-22mm tappering bracelet
- new chrono bracelet clasp
- reduced bracelet link height


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

VERY NICE !!!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

When does it launch?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it will launch in March with all items in stock. So no pre-order, just my standard assembly time as all watches are assembled individually by myself.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

That bracelet looks quite the special piece. Looks like a lot of machining went into that. Probably costly to manufacture or so I'd guess.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

mekenical said:


>


Looks great!

Is that dial 50, 56, 57, or 58?

1st Pic Dark Gun, 2nd Pic Light Gun. It's confusing, because Dark Gun seems like the lighter dial.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think that´s the light gun dial, which is going into the brown direction. The dark gun dial color is more a dark anthracite. 

As soon as I have more time I will change the configurator from renmderings to real photos. This will improve the accuracy of the configurators a lot. 

Bye
Clemens


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

1st of April Today, so Kalmar 2 Hulk... 

Existing only in my dream LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 smurf on blue light alligator strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful K2 blue dial


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Do any of these H2O Orca/Kalmar watches come with a lug to lug at 50mm or under??

Couldn't find anything on their site that wasn't 52.5-54.0mm, but there's a lot of navigating on that site and I might've missed something......

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Erion929 said:


> Do any of these H2O Orca/Kalmar watches come with a lug to lug at 50mm or under??
> 
> Couldn't find anything on their site that wasn't 52.5-54.0mm, but there's a lot of navigating on that site and I might've missed something......
> 
> .


Maybe you should have a look at the H2O Marlin, there is a 40mm model having with a L2L of 51mm only really top class


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Loving how all the straps look on this long-awaited bad boy! 

Quick snaps from my phone on a Bracelet, Erika's MN, and two leather straps!

View attachment COLLAGE.jpg


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

taifighter said:


> Loving how all the straps look on this long-awaited bad boy!
> 
> Bracelet, Erika's MN, and two leather straps!
> 
> View attachment 14101383


Nice clean comparison pic.....and we can see how long it took to replace each strap!

What size wrist?


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

It swells and shrinks from just over 7 to just over 7.25 depending on how fat I've been eating, the temperature, and how much sodium/water I've had


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

My dilemma is on the possible fitment of the 53.4 L2L length Kalmar on my 6.75” wrist. This is how other watches sit on my wrist:
— the white Stargate is a 50mm
— the Hammerhead is a 49mm

Appreciated ‘taifighters’ notes to me...thanks! Wish I could try on one of these to make a competent decision....aarrgghh. I went through 170-odd pages of this thread, the Kalmar is a great looking watch....


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Erion929 said:


> Wish I could try on one of these to make a competent decision....aarrgghh.


For what it's worth, the founder and owner Clemens says his wrist is under 7 inches! But he definitely has a taste for the chunky. It's a beautiful watch with presence, but many prospective buyers like you have lamented the lack of smaller sizes and the inability to try them on as they are a microbrand...


----------



## tagdial8 (Nov 24, 2018)

Erion929 said:


> My dilemma is on the possible fitment of the 53.4 L2L length Kalmar on my 6.75" wrist. This is how other watches sit on my wrist:
> - the white Stargate is a 50mm
> - the Hammerhead is a 49mm
> 
> Appreciated 'taifighters' notes to me...thanks! Wish I could try on one of these to make a competent decision....aarrgghh. I went through 170-odd pages of this thread, the Kalmar is a great looking watch....


Love the dial of the Seiko. Looks similar to that of the Explorer II Polar. Really nice.

Nice mug too.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Erion929 said:


> My dilemma is on the possible fitment of the 53.4 L2L length Kalmar on my 6.75" wrist. This is how other watches sit on my wrist:
> - the white Stargate is a 50mm
> - the Hammerhead is a 49mm
> 
> Appreciated 'taifighters' notes to me...thanks! Wish I could try on one of these to make a competent decision....aarrgghh. I went through 170-odd pages of this thread, the Kalmar is a great looking watch....


I responded to your thread in the H2O facebook group with some pics on my wrist (slightly larger than yours but not by much). To sum up what I put there, the k2 should fit nicely on your wrist since the lugs have a nice downward curve thatll help wrap your wrist for a good fit. I would tend to recommend the 3k version over a 6k or 8k just due to watch height but then again thats also a personal preference. I tend to prefer slimmer watches now.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

.

.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

rhaykal said:


> I responded to your thread in the H2O facebook group with some pics on my wrist (slightly larger than yours but not by much). To sum up what I put there, the k2 should fit nicely on your wrist since the lugs have a nice downward curve thatll help wrap your wrist for a good fit. I would tend to recommend the 3k version over a 6k or 8k just due to watch height but then again thats also a personal preference. I tend to prefer slimmer watches now.


Yep, got your response....thanks much for the info and pics!

So, after getting a lot of replies and a personal note/info from Clemens.....I ordered up a Kalmar 2 last night 

I will probably delete that account on Facebook that I made especially to meet you owners for some infomation.....FB gives me the creeps, lol. I was surprised that on initial opening of an account, they flash you 100 + pics of "your friends" (which many WERE friends, acquaintances, business people). Not my style.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Now that I’ve ordered, wondering.....since it’s over $800.....what kind of customs/duties experiences have U.S. owners had with these watches from Germany?

Cost, time delays, etc.......

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Smurf on light blue croco strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photo of this beauty


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Erion929 said:


> Now that I've ordered, wondering.....since it's over $800.....what kind of customs/duties experiences have U.S. owners had with these watches from Germany?
> 
> Cost, time delays, etc.......
> 
> .


I have ordered 3 directly from Clemens all over $800 US, no customs issues, no extra cost, no delay.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> I have ordered 3 directly from Clemens all over $800 US, no customs issues, no extra cost, no delay.


That is great to hear....niiiice!

I once bought a small motorcycle part from England and customs held it for an extra 2 weeks.....

.


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Rafy, what is the max width of the buckle on these straps? Great looking watch!


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Who's received one of the H2O watches lately....how long did it take from order to shipping?

Yeah, yeah....I'm getting really itchy for mine, LOL.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mule said:


> Rafy, what is the max width of the buckle on these straps? Great looking watch!


Hello.

The Carbon buckle is 24mm to fit the K2 straps, I will measure it to tell you the exact size and the max width, if just remember the thickness is around 5mm, of course super light  I have the special 38mm to match with my belt too when I wear this watch bukle LoL... I have 3 tongues SS / DLC and Bronze, I think the bronze tongue is matching better with the carbon


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today blue Kalmar 2 relaxing under the shadow


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Erion929 said:


> I went through 170-odd pages of this thread, the Kalmar is a great looking watch....


Me too. I have been going through all of these photos asking people for their wrist sizes so I can estimate how big or small the K2 will be on my 7.5" wrist. I am worried the K1 will be so long at 59mm, that it will be too big, so I am leaning towards the K2.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Erion929 said:


> Who's received one of the H2O watches lately....how long did it take from order to shipping?
> 
> Yeah, yeah....I'm getting really itchy for mine, LOL.


BUMP for a great question! Anybody get one recently?

LOL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 on orange croco


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love that blue-metal combo 

Thanks gain to Clemens for this beauty, it will be my watch for my evening snorkeling after the job


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> I love that blue-metal combo
> 
> Thanks gain to Clemens for this beauty, it will be my watch for my evening snorkeling after the job


Love all the daily pictures Rafy. They really are helping to nudge me to my first H2O 

That's a beauty!


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Love all the daily pictures Rafy. They really are helping to nudge me to my first H2O
> 
> That's a beauty!


Just got my FEDEx notice....after 5 weeks my 1st one is on it's way!!

Kalmar 2 :-x

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Erion929 said:


> Just got my FEDEx notice....after 5 weeks my 1st one is on it's way!!
> 
> Kalmar 2 :-x
> 
> .


Congrats!

What combo are you getting?

I think I'm just about ready to liquidate some watches for an H2O


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What combo are you getting?
> 
> I think I'm just about ready to liquidate some watches for an H2O


Kalmar 2 arrived the other day....5.5 weeks waiting but a 2-day FedEx ship/delivery from Germany to SoCal....awesome watch! Gunmetal dial, orange minute/seconds hands, turbine bezel.....and a big, bold stainless bracelet with precision screws (also received 2 watch bands, a black and a gray). The gunmetal dial can look anywhere from light gray-brown to dark gray to root beer.

This is on my 6.75" wrist, which is maxed out but totally fine for me....relieved that I can wear it :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome.

Congratulations it looks great!

Keep sharing pics


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Erion929 that is freakin' amazing! grey and orange always a winning combo!


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Erion929 said:


> Kalmar 2 arrived the other day....5.5 weeks waiting but a 2-day FedEx ship/delivery from Germany to SoCal....awesome watch! Gunmetal dial, orange minute/seconds hands, turbine bezel.....and a big, bold stainless bracelet with precision screws (also received 2 watch bands, a black and a gray). The gunmetal dial can look anywhere from light gray-brown to dark gray to root beer.
> 
> This is on my 6.75" wrist, which is maxed out but totally fine for me....relieved that I can wear it :-!


That is what winning looks like. Well done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Orange in Sultanate of Oman 

From 0m to 40m... LoL 

























































View attachment 14276545


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome RAFY!

I love seeing your great H20 pics and seeing them used as intended. 

The visibility and legibility of the orange looks really good.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O watch family photos on H2O Nato of course 

The best Nato ever


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome Rafy


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Awesome Rafy


Indeed! But the question is, where do you get all these nice Nato straps with that solid hardware, Rafi? A very private and exclusive pipeline?
Searching for nylon straps on the H2O-website, us regular folks are always informed: "There are no products matching the selection".


----------



## Tcnh (Jul 12, 2018)

hi guys ive checked h2o site to purchase a 6000m diver 
and it was listed as 316l but i surely remember that 600bar version was made of grade 5 titanium 
did they chage it?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Tcnh,

Yes, the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME 6000M was made from titanium grade 5 and this version is currently sold out.
The SS version of the K2 we are offering is also 6000M WR with 6000M case back. So with both materials we are able to reach 6000M. 

The H2O seatbelt nato straps are not included yet into the shop system and they were included into the introduction packages of the H2O TIBURON. I hope to find soon some time to include about 20x different seatbelt nato straps into the shop.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking to acquire the MG with Bracelet and Crown when the site is updated. Thank you


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 - 6000m


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Slim


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Will the titanium .KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME 6000M be produced again, or has it been discontinued?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Halloween today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this amazing K2 Orange dial, a must have 

I very like that super soft and comfortable H2O black leather strap with that H2O buckle with big 8mm tongue, super strong and solid, impossible to lose your watch with that


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great watch for the day Rafy


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

mekenical said:


> Slim


This is great!
I have never seen a DLC-bezel for "The Slim" before. Will this be an unique piece or will Clemens offer this in the future as another option?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

K2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Kalmar 2 6000m
> 
> View attachment 14635933
> 
> ...


Awesome Rafy 

It always makes me smile to see your H2Os in the water.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mekenical said:


>


That's very cool seeing the tall crystal lit up


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Awesome Rafy
> 
> It always makes me smile to see your H2Os in the water.


Thanks my friend, ALL my H2O like Diving too much  And I think me too ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Diving in Oman with Orange K2


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Diving in Oman with Orange K2
> 
> View attachment 14638481
> 
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Below are underwater photography


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the turquoise Dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Diving today with K2 6K blue sunburst sandwich dial 

I love this blue dial, too much


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Absolutely amazing photos Rafy 

I'll say it again too that the H2O sunburst blue dial looks amazing.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Absolutely amazing photos Rafy
> 
> I'll say it again too that the H2O sunburst blue dial looks amazing.


Thanks my friend


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This orange dial Kalmar 2 likes the sea too much, and me too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The 2 last photos are underwater photography


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love your pics as always Rafy!

The orange looks great


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

mekenical said:


> K2


Lol that is completely absurd, I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

*normal is boring*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha I always get a reaction from this watch.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

marcwo said:


> *normal is boring*


Some people set trends while others follow &#55358;&#56612;


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas from wife, H2O courtesy photo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Merry Christmas from wife, H2O courtesy photo.


Indeed!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Blue "Smurf" dial 

I love this watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful Orange K2 dial 

































Below is underwater photography


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Received my black friday 8k meter today, has a scratch but nothing terrible, thought it would have the orange hands but that's okay.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Michael,

I´m assembling all watches by myself and I´m sorry for not having attached the right handset! We will get everything solved and I will follow up to you by email. 

Bye
Clemens


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello Clemens,
When you have a minute, please private message me. I have a question about a H20 24MM Rubber Strap I recently purchased. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance.
Kind regards,
Sam


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello Clemens,
When you have a minute, please private message me. I have a question about a H20 24MM Rubber Strap I recently purchased. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance.
Kind regards,
Sam


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Clemens,
> When you have a minute, please private message me. I have a question about a H20 24MM Rubber Strap I recently purchased. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance.
> Kind regards,
> Sam


You're best bet is to email him or give him a call.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 smurf today 

The dial is turning dark blue and purple by -20m in scuba, I love it


----------



## Jobe0074 (Jan 23, 2018)

@taifighter totally agree!
Anyone have K2’s with different hands to the arrows??
- seems to be 99% the same hand sets (I can see why though, they look great) 
Be nice to see some sword / batons in chrome/orange if anyone has them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

best color combo I have seen.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally a Kalmar 2 turquoise dial. Orange minute/black second hands would be nicer, but no complaints









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Valentines Day


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Turquoise K2 on polished super engineer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar 2 into the Persian Sea


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On mesh














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 14935143


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> On mesh
> View attachment 14935143


Very nice with the mesh bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Very nice with the mesh bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So many options and versatility with the straight end 24mm lug space

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Beauty by H2O


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Closer look of this amazing H2O blue dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos 

Strap is shark skin, and the buckle is titanium Damascus, the best from Maddog


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pics Rafy


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Great pics Rafy


Thanks my friend, but I prefer your sublime photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love that K2 blue "Smurf" dial, its colour is really unique 

This dial is a must have with the H2O Orange dial of course LoL....

Below some more photos of this beauty


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> I love that K2 blue "Smurf" dial, its colour is really unique
> 
> This dial is a must have with the H2O Orange dial of course LoL....
> 
> ...


Who makes the straps for Clemens?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Who makes the straps for Clemens?


Yes correct, it is a H2O strap 

The stitching was white originally, I have replaced it during my free time with a nice solid blue thread matching the dial colour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orange today 

I love that orange K2... Sorry for the bad pictures, too much sun at the beach


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Orange today
> 
> I love that orange K2... Sorry for the bad pictures, too much sun at the beach
> 
> ...


 Nothing bad about those pics 

We need to see what's inside that case now!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Dress Polished with the inner mop dial/6.7mm sapphire, breaking the quarantine to ship another watch. Poops, wrong thread




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Nothing bad about those pics
> 
> We need to see what's inside that case now!


Hehe... Check some old posts from the Orca tread, below links 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-h2o-orca-picture-thread-790240-post40173626.html#post40173626

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-h2o-orca-picture-thread-790240-post40174410.html#post40174410


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Hehe... Check some old posts from the Orca tread, below links
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-h2o-orca-picture-thread-790240-post40173626.html#post40173626
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-h2o-orca-picture-thread-790240-post40174410.html#post40174410


Wow 

That is AMAZING! 

Well done


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

At the beach, sea water temperature near +31 degrees Celsius, perfect for the Kalmar 2  LoL

That orange H2O rubber is the best from the best, 10 times better than Isofrane, I like it very much for all scuba diving and others


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*H2O..(New Arrival!)

























*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar 2 at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful blue Kalmar 2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the Kalmar 2 blue sandwich sunburn dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The reveal.

Exotic 
Organic 
Handmade
Custom made
1 of 1 dial

Almost 2 years in the making! And it finally arrived today. 5 days after my birthday 

The H2O Kalmar 2 Damascus steel watch in high contrast finish.

The amount of work that goes into producing one of these watches is truly mind boggling. Now I understand why these carry a high price tag. In order to achieve the beautiful organic contrast it goes through a series of steps of etching, hand finishing, and polishing to achieve the contrasting layers showcasing the organic pattern of the hand forged Damascus steel.

The dial is also Damascus steel and undergoes the same treatment. After dial finishing is done to expose the explosive damascus pattern, a bgw9 lume disc that glows a bright ice blue through the dial markings is placed underneath. This is now a finished sandwich dial.

Tying the watch together is an exotic genuine black python skin strap and matching high contrast Damascus steel CnC buckle.

I chose a non traditional handset because I wanted the focal point to be the dial. This handset allows you to draw your eyes towards the dial. The base of the seconds hand has a subtle detail that you may notice. Yes that's the signature H2O wave logo you see.

This watch is the epitome of the H2O Watch philosophy......Customization is Everything

Enjoy the photos










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow D!



That is amaZing!

Congratulations. It must be super satisfying to design something special like that and then get it in hand.

I love that counter weight.

Great choice with the hands, you were spot on there.

The bold sandwich dial layout keeps it legible while steel allowing the Damascus dial to shine.

Super cool man. Keep those pics coming.

That is one awesome H2O


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Wow D!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It was really great being part of the process and seeing the dial evolve and also the challenges to work with such super hard yet delicate material and to cut such intricate details in the stencilled numerals. We're talking milling bits that are 2-3 mm in diameter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Delicious lume


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow man. That's a real show stopper. 

How do you find the practical legibility with so much fun stuff going on with the dial?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Wow man. That's a real show stopper.
> 
> How do you find the practical legibility with so much fun stuff going on with the dial?


Legibility is fine to be honest, the only thing is I didn't add minute markings so you can't tell to the exact minute. Otherwise it's a non issue telling the time because you pause and take your time enjoying the visual stimulation it gives you after you check the time lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Congrats Danny, thats the best H2O i've ever seen. Simply amazing!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DarioV said:


> Congrats Danny, thats the best H2O i've ever seen. Simply amazing!


Thank you Dario. It's definitely a work of art. A special piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Delicious lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Danny, I am in Love


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar 2 6000m 

One of my best watch for scuba diving


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m with blue suede strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meeting a Kalmar 1 friend today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Smurf dial ????

I am a big fan of the V-bezel, very nice and easy to rotate even in scuba diving and with diving gloves


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Strap is blue cyan alligator strap matching perfectly with the beautiful blue dial.

Mask is home made customized to match the watch when going to the beach 😃 LoL


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I got a swiss-ball for some stretching exercices, this K2 will match perfectly  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of his beauty


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15515055


Beautiful photo


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Recently dumped 2 hours trying to find the "right" H20. Orca configuring everything. Kalamar 2 configuring everything. Carbon, DLC, Green dial, Grey dial, blacked out watch, too many options, too hard to configure "the right" one for me. Maybe I will go back some time and try again. Just thought I would vent here. Some of you guys may love the site, but I find it VERY frustrating.
They DO make some very cool watches though!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Recently dumped 2 hours trying to find the "right" H20. Orca configuring everything. Kalamar 2 configuring everything. Carbon, DLC, Green dial, Grey dial, blacked out watch, too many options, too hard to configure "the right" one for me. Maybe I will go back some time and try again. Just thought I would vent here. Some of you guys may love the site, but I find it VERY frustrating.
> They DO make some very cool watches though!


Hello dear Watchman600,

The good thing is you cannot make any mistake, all H2O watch models are awesome 

Please see below links on previous posts regarding the different models. I want to say that the Kalmar 2 is perfect and will fit for everybody, the Kalmar 1 is bigger and heavier, Orca is very good too with a super cool swapping inner case / outer case mechanism  Do not hesitate to ask question in the forum or you can send me direct personal message, I will be pleased to help you if needed, I am having a lot of H2O watches  There is one big H2O expert, his forum user name is Danny_T he might assist you too.









H2O fans share your opinions... Kalmar 1, Kalmar 2 or Orca


Hey all. One day I'd like to add one of the H2O divers to my collection (I own the Hydra now) but I'm not sure which. I know the basics. Kalmar 1 is the largest and has many bezel options, Kalmar 2 is smaller and the Orca of course has all those case options. Yet when you look at the Orca...




www.watchuseek.com













H2O K2 Configuration Questions


I am playing with the K2 configurators on the H2O website. I am liking the K2 3000 and 6000. I have some questions about configurations, bezels, inlays, and crystal height. These are all of the characteristics I want in this H2O watch. No date. Multiple bezels. Flat crystal (unless you...




www.watchuseek.com













H2O K2 Configuration Questions


I am playing with the K2 configurators on the H2O website. I am liking the K2 3000 and 6000. I have some questions about configurations, bezels, inlays, and crystal height. These are all of the characteristics I want in this H2O watch. No date. Multiple bezels. Flat crystal (unless you...




www.watchuseek.com













H2O K2 Configuration Questions


I am playing with the K2 configurators on the H2O website. I am liking the K2 3000 and 6000. I have some questions about configurations, bezels, inlays, and crystal height. These are all of the characteristics I want in this H2O watch. No date. Multiple bezels. Flat crystal (unless you...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Celebrating Halloween 2020 at the beach with K2 orange ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am today using the H2O rubber, really super solid and to me better than the Isofrane ?

All below photos are underwater photography.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful orange K2 














































I even managed to catch a blue fish today LoL...


----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)

rafy1 said:


> Some more photos of this beautiful orange K2
> 
> View attachment 15526301
> 
> ...


That dial just pops!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

H2O Kalmar v2 for this snowy Sunday


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 blue dial on blue Sturgeon strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

king of the blue dials !


rafy1 said:


> K2 blue dial on blue Sturgeon strap
> 
> View attachment 15761259
> 
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 6000m on customized US blue alligator strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I have made this Levis jean strap for this beautiful K2 6000m blue dial, having Mokume Gane bezel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Another Levis jean canvas I have made for that beautiful "Smurf" Kalmar 2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am a big big Fan of the H2O K2 blue dials. ? The Best from H2O


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd love to check out an H2O blue sunburst some day. They always look great


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 orange with orange rubber strap, the H2O rubber strap is really the top from the top, I even prefer it vs Isofrane


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Relaxing at the pool this morning with this sublime K2 orange 3000m


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch and pool look great!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1 3K / K2 3K / K2 6K


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 orange on H2O bracelet, the best combo for scuba diving ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with this blue & metal Kalmar 2, really super good for scuba diving with its tall 6K bezel ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Another photos of this sublime K2 orange dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The big bezel of this beauty is for the K2 6K


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue smurf K2 with sterile bezel ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful K2 ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Getting ready to go for diving, leaving in 5mn with this combo ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful K2 blue smurf ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Always great pics Rafy!

Especially love when we get to see them on a dive. ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Always great pics Rafy!
> 
> Especially love when we get to see them on a dive. ?


Thanks my friend


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today with the black ceramic bezel, matching with the black handsets


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Rafy, do you also own an all bronze Kalmar 2? I'd love to see some pictures of these


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

konax said:


> Rafy, do you also own an all bronze Kalmar 2? I'd love to see some pictures of these


No not Yes!! I am dreaming to buy one from H2O indeed 

The bronze Kalmar 2 is superb, a must have I think!! Especially with the blue or green dials  Even classic with a black dial is awesome 😘


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

konax said:


> Rafy, do you also own an all bronze Kalmar 2? I'd love to see some pictures of these


In H2O bronze I have only the Orca bronze (left on the below photo) and the Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane (right on the below photo) which is the Rolls Royce of H2O 










The bronze used by H2O is Top Notch, excellent quality, I did a lot of dives with my H2O bronze/MG and so far perfect.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 smuf with V-bezel. I am a big fan of the V-Bezel, really a super and beautiful Bezel. It has this H2O Unique bezel shape, made of plain metal, easy to rotate in scuba diving even with gloves, plus an excellent lume. I love it very much for the Kalmar 2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This beautiful K2 combo will go for diving in less than 1h from now ? LoL.... I am leaving to the beach soon 

H2O rubbers are very good, but for today diving I preferred to put the H2O metal bracelet, it is really a prefect and ideal bracelet for scuba diving; and really superb match very well will the rest of the watch. I very like that strong / solid "German Metal" Style ?

I really recommend the H2O metal bracelet. Top Professional Quality, and it brings a total Trust & Confidence for scuba diving and others, impossible to lose your watch with that H2O solid metal bracelet, your watch is totally secured ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful Kalmar 2 blue dial on H2O metal bracelet


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Orange with V-bezel, I love that V-bezel, really super Class for the K2 and dam good for scuba diving that bezel, easy to rotate even with diving gloves


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a great vibrant Orange


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 6000m blue dial with MG Bezel 

And customized H2O strap


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16022680
> View attachment 16022681
> View attachment 16022682


Phenomenal this new K2 Titanium 5 with that gold fading black dial.

Really a killer, I love it 

Well done my friend


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Phenomenal this new K2 Titanium 5 with that gold fading black dial.
> 
> Really a killer, I love it
> 
> Well done my friend


Thank you! Could not have done it without your help! Appreciate it Rafy. .


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 orange with its H2O orange rubber. The H2O rubber bands are phenomenal, I love them


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome the latest addition and now sold out kickass Kalmar K2 racing edition #48 checking in 


Gulf strap was a custom I had done a couple years ago. Swapped my H2O clasp onto it to make it part of my package 












































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome!🟦🟧🟦


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Welcome the latest addition and now sold out kickass Kalmar K2 racing edition #48 checking in
> 
> 
> Gulf strap was a custom I had done a couple years ago. Swapped my H2O clasp onto it to make it part of my package
> ...


Top Class Danny


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Halloween day


----------



## Mawashi (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi guys,

I'm really loving the pictures on this thread and I'm curious about the ability to change the bezel yourself. Does anyone have some pictures of videos of how this can be done as I would be most interested in getting a kalmar if it isn't too difficult to do. Many thanks!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is just killer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 6K blue dial with blue suede strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Extreme diver made from extreme material. The all timascus 25,000m Kalmar2 





















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> K2 6000m blue dial with MG Bezel
> 
> And customized H2O strap
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I assume the strap can be ordered from their website?
I just ordered the just listed Kalmar 2 Bronze Vintage, and although it comes with 2 straps, would love one like yours.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

soundfanz said:


> That's awesome. I assume the strap can be ordered from their website?
> I just ordered the just listed Kalmar 2 Bronze Vintage, and although it comes with 2 straps, would love one like yours.


Congrats for the K2 bronze vintage, I love it.

Yes this super nice light brown strap is from H2O, I have purchased it separately, then some years after I removed it original white colour stitching and I replaced it with a blue thread 

Leather Strap / yellow-beige / 24mm


----------



## Alfy001 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rafy1, That orange H2O looks really good! How's it feel on the wrist? It almost looks like the case is curved so that it stays put on the wrist and doesn't flop around? Thanks


----------



## Alfy001 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sorry but could you comment on the strap that you are using? Pro/Con? Does it ratchet? Do you trim it roughly to size and then use the holes in the buckle to size it properly. Thank you sir!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Alfy001 said:


> Rafy1, That orange H2O looks really good! How's it feel on the wrist? It almost looks like the case is curved so that it stays put on the wrist and doesn't flop around? Thanks


Hi sorry for my late reply, I did not notice your post 

The rubber is perfect on the wrist, and the watch does not flip around, really a super rubber band, I really recommend it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Alfy001 said:


> Sorry but could you comment on the strap that you are using? Pro/Con? Does it ratchet? Do you trim it roughly to size and then use the holes in the buckle to size it properly. Thank you sir!


Yes you are absolutely right, for this H2O rubber, because I am having a small wrist size LoL... I have to cut and reduce its size, it is very easy there some dedicated cut marks let say, allowing you to cut and size the rubber bracelet at the perfect size. I will make some photos to document all that, and I will send them to you 

It does not ratchet, it has to be cut and adjusted properly the first time. Then there is a nice and comfortable butterfly clasp.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Alfy001 said:


> Rafy1, That orange H2O looks really good! How's it feel on the wrist? It almost looks like the case is curved so that it stays put on the wrist and doesn't flop around? Thanks


Additional photos of the H2O rubber strap, a must have to me


----------



## Alfy001 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rafy1, Thanks for taking the time to reply and post addtional pictures. I appreciate it! I'm not sure which one of yours I like the best. The orange or the blue!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Since the first day I got this amazing H2O sunburst blue sandwich dial, I cannot stop to look at it under all angles 

I love it too much, a must have


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Racing


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the K2 blue smurf dial, the perfect watch for summer time


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty, thinking today to put the H2O metal bracelet


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Orange, meeting with big brother K2 OT 8000m


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

8000m special edition


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Rojote said:


> 8000m special edition
> View attachment 16747091


Really awesome with that strap, well done


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Really awesome with that strap, well done


Thanks, just a $35 Panatime I got on sale. Best color combo for the dial so far imo. Want that Ti bracelet!! 🤪👍


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Granddaddy of the deep !  



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Granddaddy of the deep !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

And that dark blue (I think?) looks so awesome and deep


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> And that dark blue (I think?) looks so awesome and deep



Yep the dial is a gradient blue to black fade outward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Cold Canada beach 










My Kalmar loves crab LoL


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------

